# Here we go again, with live updates, Photopass pics added post #735



## wayneg

Taxi collecting us at 6am to take us to Manchester airport. 
Leave on 10:20am Delta flight to Atlanta, hopefully a bit of spare time to get in the Delta lounge then down to Orlando, arrival 6:28pm 
1st nights at Country Inn & Suites LBV, 3 nights Royal Pacific Resort Universal then ending with 21 nights at Old Key West.
Hope to post most evenings with updates and photos.
Looking forward to meeting new & old friends at the DISmeets.


----------



## 2Tiggies

I've been waiting for this post!  

Safe travels Wayne, Karen and Matt!  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## disney_princess_85

Looking forward to your report Wayne!


----------



## cazzie

Have a safe trip and a great time, looking forward to your reports.


----------



## catherine

Hope that you all have a magical trip.


----------



## scottish mum

have a fantastic time, looking forward to your updates


----------



## Mrdudecool

Have a great trip to all of you! Lucky people not in economy again


----------



## cherjp

Hope you have a fantastic time !!

so looking forward to your live reports. If you have time and If you remember could you ask at OKW what 1 bed villas have been refurbed, as in what blocks etc? Thats what we have booked for October and a refurbed one would be nice.

Have a lovely time.

Thanks.


----------



## Tinks1984

Have a fab trip Wayne! Looking forward to the updates


----------



## macca77

Safe trip wayne, really looking forward to the food pictures, so we can find some new restaurnats for us to try in september.

Have a great time.


----------



## luke

Have a good journey, hopefully will try and see you and some other DISers out there when we follow the day after


----------



## Neoshoegal

*Have FUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!*





I'm already looking forward to the reports and all the food porn 

see you in a few weeks!


----------



## GemmaPixie

Have an amazing time!! So jealous!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Happy travels!!!


----------



## joolz1910

Looking forward to the updates - have a great time.


----------



## irisheyes123

Have a great trip


----------



## Mermaid2sea

Have a wonderful trip....look forward to the updates..


----------



## jockey

Brill Wayne have a great time


----------



## cannp123165

Have a great time!


----------



## buzz for boys

Safe journey x


----------



## PudseyChancer

Nice one Wayne, hope you and your family have a fabulous time - looking forward to your OKW observations!


----------



## burt

Have a safe journey mate

oh and get some beers on the table at rpr for about 5.30ish on friday


----------



## wayneg

burt said:


> Have a safe journey mate
> 
> oh and get some beers on the table at rpr for about 5.30ish on friday



I'll get the beers, you get the bill


----------



## burt

wayneg said:


> I'll get the beers, you get the bill



No problem, well as long as Ice deliver my currency tomorrow , otherwise just get a couple of jugs of tap water


----------



## meldud

Have a great time!! I am sure it will be amazing!!


----------



## Nubbedy

Have a great trip  I will be looking closely at your updates to see what the weather / crowd levels etc are like before we leave in 10 days.


----------



## dixonsontour

Have a great trip  - can't wait for your live reports!


----------



## mossyflossy

safe travels Wayne and family, and hope to meet you at the "dark side" Dibb meet at the Margarita bar on the 9th


----------



## BethEJo

Oooooo live reports!!! I can't wait Wayne 

Take care


----------



## OrlandoMagic

Not long now Wayne, hope you and the family have a great time!


----------



## jtlover

Have a great time and tell Mickey I will see him in 29 days.

Cant wait to read your report


----------



## Tink2312

Have a safe flight today. Looking forward to reading your updates.


----------



## strawberry blonde

Have a safe flight.  Can't wait to read your trippie


----------



## juliebro

Have a great time. Looking forward to the live reports.


----------



## nemmie

Wishing you safe flights and a wonderful holiday!


----------



## amystevekai&bump

subscribing to my favourite thread as usual - especially for the food porn - yummy!!!

Have a safe trip Wayne, Karen and Mattl!!


----------



## Pegasus928

Happy trails Wayne

Looking forward to the updates


----------



## Sweet Pea UK

Can't wait to read along!!


----------



## Jo-D

Have a great trip Wayne.  I'm looking forward to reading your trip reports.


----------



## Dollyrar

Have a great one Wayne! I'm very interested to hear how you get on with WWOHP and early entry for it etc.


----------



## Chilly

Have a wonderful time Wayne


----------



## mollies_mum

Have a safe journey and a great holiday, looking forward to reading your report, I'm not jealous at all....


----------



## crabbie1

Have a great trip wayne ,Karen and Matt. Wayne let me know about RPR and what your room etc was like. You and Mart behave yourselves. Look forward to all your news and pics. Give goofy a bigggggggggggggg hug from me.48 days to go


----------



## Kevin Stringer

Have a great time Wayne.

I'm looking forward to reading how many times you get chucked in the pool at the DIS meet.  

Kev


----------



## Linda67

Have a wonderful time


----------



## mandymouse

Have a fantastic time Wayne & family


----------



## PoppyAnna

Have a great holiday Wayne & co.  
Looking forward to the "live" trip report


----------



## Netty

Kevin Stringer said:


> Have a great time Wayne.
> 
> I'm looking forward to reading how many times you get chucked in the pool at the DIS meet.
> 
> Kev





Have a great holiday Wayne, Karen and Matt 
I love reading the live trip reports!!!


----------



## Cyrano

Can't believe I missed this yesterday.  live updates.

Looking forward to hearing/seeing more along with both the Dibb and DIS meets


----------



## PJB71

Hope you have a great time Wayne, Karen & Matt

Really looking forward to reading the updates


----------



## PChef

Have a great time all of you! Looking forward to your opinion on WWHOP and Universal hotels.


----------



## katiec

Hope you all have a great time


----------



## kristieuk

Have a wonderful trip. Happy Holiday!


----------



## wayneg

Wow page 4 already.
Ruth, will try get to see you(and a few others) will only be a quick visit but should get there.
Kev, is it just an infraction or a ban for throwing a Moderator in a pool?
Arrived at Country Inn & Suites, just 1 hour later than expected. Got on flight from Atlanta to MCO to be told Hydraulics probem, hoped it just needed extra fluid but no, had a leak. Found the leak had new part delivered and fitted in about 45-50 mins, had a similar problem with a Thomson flight out of Amsterdam a few years back took 6-7 hours for new part to come from UK. Excellent service with Delta.
Getting late so just a few pics from the flight Business Elite was just as good as last year, couldn't do enough for you, meal must have taken 2 hours there were so many courses. Warm cookies midflight then sandwhich 2 hours to landing, plus a trolly left out to help yourself incl fruit, crisps, shortbread, choc cakes, & Tobelerones.
Celebration for lunch tomorrow then go check in at RPR.


----------



## luke

Good stuff Wayne!
Just been rudely awoken by my alarm so we're on our way to join you


----------



## Elise79

Glad you made it safely 

Those Delta pictures look good 

Enjoy your day and the rest of your trip - looking forward to reading about your adventures


----------



## DISWolves

Also just about to set off for Manchester  
Do you know if Virgin use te same catering company as those pics that you posted? 
Hope to see you in the RPR tonight mate  
Open the bar tab in Mart's name, I'm sure he won't mind


----------



## Netty

Great food photos Wayne  cant wait for your next update!!!
Luke and diswolves have a great flight!!


----------



## tinks_1989

wow! All that food! and all the leg room! Cant wait for more x


----------



## jockey

Great pics Wayne, glad you were not delayed too long


----------



## suzycute

Only just seen this thread! Subscribing as I love your trip reports 
Glad you got there safely!


----------



## Linda67

Wow, the Airplane food looks amazing !!! 
Slightly different to VA Economy !!!


----------



## disney_princess_85

Ooh, the food looks fab! Looking forward to more.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Now THAT is proper food!  Its the best I have seen served in the air!  Wow!  You could post it on the food porn thread and people would be none the wiser. 

Glad you had a safe trip.  Get a good night's rest.  Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## PJB71

Glad you arrived safely

Looking forward to the updates


----------



## Tinks1984

That food looks fantastic  

Glad you all arrived safely and I hope you're all having a great time!!!

Looking forward to the next update


----------



## T16GEM

the food looks fab!

Have a great trip Wayne and Co!


----------



## Chilly

Not sure i'd feel right not having nice food instead of "plane food" on a plane.


----------



## alibeau

LOVE reading your live reports Wayne 

Any thoughts on the weather/temperature would be much appreciated, we are planning our first visit in August next year and I am slightly worried that it is going to be way too hot, so would be interested to hear how you find it?!

Hope you have a wonderful trip 

Ali


----------



## happyj

Hi Wayne and all
 where is RPR and when is the dis meet?.I thought it was next week.We are at BCV at the moment and having a wonderful time .Off to BLT next week woo woo 
Janet


----------



## disney_princess_85

happyj said:


> where is RPR and when is the dis meet?.I thought it was next week.We are at BCV at the moment and having a wonderful time .Off to BLT next week woo woo



RPR is Royal Pacific Resort at Universal. I'm not sure when the first meet is but the second is on the 26th. Have a great trip Janet!


----------



## wayneg

As Lauren says Royal Pacific at Universal. DISmeets link below in my sig, 13th & 26th.

Just been for breakfast, not something we do often but not eaten since the plane and its free in this hotel, waffle, bagel & cornflakes


----------



## burt

Hope your having a good time mate, that food looks great again, the Steak and sliced potatoes are what we had on delta last year hope BA is upto the same standards 

Im just finishing of at work and then home to get ready for a 5.00 am pick up in the morning to get to gatwick 

Take it steady on the beers with Nigel tonight - especially if you have opened the tab in my name  looking forward to catching up tomorrow night.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Great start Wayne - nice food


----------



## buzz242

Real food and legroom - won't be getting that on our flight


----------



## 2Tiggies

buzz242 said:


> Real food and legroom - won't be getting that on our flight



Maybe if you smile nicely at check in you'll get an upgrade. Have your camera ready just in case!


----------



## minniecassie

Wayne, our food didn't look like on Virgin last week,  we didn't even have a choice, the steward said beef casserole and mash, so I said "What's the other choices?" and he said "That's it, no choice, all the rest of the plan chose the curry". I told him "So not only have we got the drinks and food last we don't even get a choice", and he just said "Yeah". Nice service from Virgin! Really going down hill, plane inside was really dirty and when it actually got the food we left most of it. Yours looks so much nicer.

So jealous that you are there again, it only seems like yesterday since I reading yours and Matt's last report (Is he going to buy loads of T-Shirts again as I seem to have come home with quite a few tops which my DH seems to keep reminding me).
I do love reading your reports so keep them coming, seems our time was a life-time ago but only been home a week.


----------



## heatherbelle

The food looks fab, good practice for the free dining you'll be eating later.

We will be having excellent catering on our cattle class flight with VA, as I will be doing it myself LOL.


----------



## 2Tiggies

heatherbelle said:


> The food looks fab, good practice for the free dining you'll be eating later.
> 
> We will be having excellent catering on our cattle class flight with VA, as I will be doing it myself LOL.



Do you take orders? 

After our last flight with VA (it was in PE) where they forgot my DDs gluten free meal both ways, she announced quite emphatically that we are not to board a flight in future without me having packed meals for her.


----------



## crabbie1

minniecassie said:


> Wayne, our food didn't look like on Virgin last week,  we didn't even have a choice, the steward said beef casserole and mash, so I said "What's the other choices?" and he said "That's it, no choice, all the rest of the plan chose the curry". I told him "So not only have we got the drinks and food last we don't even get a choice", and he just said "Yeah". Nice service from Virgin! Really going down hill, plane inside was really dirty and when it actually got the food we left most of it. Yours looks so much nicer.
> 
> So jealous that you are there again, it only seems like yesterday since I reading yours and Matt's last report (Is he going to buy loads of T-Shirts again as I seem to have come home with quite a few tops which my DH seems to keep reminding me).
> I do love reading your reports so keep them coming, seems our time was a life-time ago but only been home a week.


Where were you sitting,what row? I have found they either start at the back or the fromt of each section and those in the middle get the left overs. Which plane did you go on? (hotlips,pretty woman)
Wayne great food pics. Does cattle class on delta hace entertainment or just the posh class


----------



## Cyrano

I am impressed with the plane food but more impressed with the leg-room. Definitely not Virgin Economy


----------



## wayneg

No time to upload pics tonight, 11:30 now and have to be early.
After leaving Country Inn went to Celebration for lunch @ Market St cafe,  excellent food, just as good as last time.
Then upto Royal Pacific resort, thankfully room was ready at a about 1:30pm. wander around and relax before evening meal at Margeritaville, into Islands and Harry Potter land. Not a big fan of HP myself but Matt & Karen are, themeing is excellent. I did enjoy a nice pint of Hogs Head Brew Matt & Karen got a frozen Butterbeer.
Back to RPR for 10pm, met up with Nigel(DISwolves) who arrived today.
Also bumped into John, Purple Van Man delivering a box today, great to meet him at last.


----------



## torsie24

Thanks for the update Wayne.

Well done meeting the purple van man!


----------



## Netty

wow! you met the famous purple van man!!!!
cant wait to see your next set of photos!!
hope nigel and you didnt put too much on Burts beer tab!!...


----------



## Linda67

Thanks for the update

Really looking forward to reading more


----------



## burt

Netty said:


> wow! you met the famous purple van man!!!!
> cant wait to see your next set of photos!!
> hope nigel and you didnt put too much on Burts beer tab!!...



I hope so to netty,we are just sat in ba lounge at gatwick so hopefully won't be too long until we get there to keep our eye on them


----------



## disney_princess_85

How are you finding RPR?



wayneg said:


> Also bumped into John, Purple Van Man delivering a box today, great to meet him at last.



That's awesome!


----------



## PJB71

2Tiggies said:


> Do you take orders?
> 
> After our last flight with VA (it was in PE) where they forgot my DDs gluten free meal both ways, she announced quite emphatically that we are not to board a flight in future without me having packed meals for her.



I know exactly what you mean, my DD is dairy as well as gluten free, you should see some of the muck she has been sent(even the stewardess gipped when she brought her her meal lastyear) well thats when theve remembered


----------



## buzz242

2Tiggies said:


> Maybe if you smile nicely at check in you'll get an upgrade. Have your camera ready just in case!



That would be great especially if they just upgrade me and not the rest of the family


----------



## Cyrano

Did John persuade you to get a purple box


----------



## DISWolves

Netty said:


> wow! you met the famous purple van man!!!!
> cant wait to see your next set of photos!!
> hope nigel and you didnt put too much on Burts beer tab!!...



I think we may have a bit of explaining to do    

ONLY JOKING!!  

Been up since 4.00 making use of the free wifi in the lobby.
Only me and the bell boy around....had his life story for a good few minutes. 
A quick phone call home via Skype then breakfast before early entry into Harry Potter.

I'm not sure if I should give Wayne's door a knock just to see if they are awake yet 

Have a safe trip Mart, will catch up with you tonight, when we get back from Manny's


----------



## wayneg

Netty said:


> hope nigel and you didnt put too much on Burts beer tab!!...


Nigel and family were ready for bed, it was like 3am for them so no drinking last night for them. will wait till Mart gets here then he can sign for it


disney_princess_85 said:


> How are you finding RPR?


1st impressions, very similar to Poly bit would choose Poly every time. 
In room, whats the difference between here and Country inn night before? few extra pillows on the beds, flat screen TV(which won't be used) lots of things sat about with price tags on (water $7 bottle, tiny boxes of cookies $5 not looked in minibar) 
Walked thru the pool area, looks nice but couldn't see a spare sunbed anywhere, sooo busy. 
Nice to be able to walk to Islands, will see how front of line and early entry goes today, last night Duelling dragons was walk on so no FOL needed.
Only been here half a day, see what today brings.



Cyrano said:


> Did John persuade you to get a purple box



He said I needed 1


----------



## igk

Just spent the last 15 minutes reading all this - missed it up until now!
Sounds like you're all getting into the swing of things nicely - have a great time - looking forward to the updates, and pics!


----------



## Chilly

Wow how great to meet the purple van man.


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

I can't believe I missed the start of your thread, Wayne!  Now I'm all caught up but hungry for my lunch 

Today is our SDD so we're really looking forward to catching up with everyone again at the meet on the 26th.  Will get a taxi so I can have a drink too


----------



## wayneg

Short of time again, just going out to Cheesecake Factory.
A few pics of RPR, lunch at Market St Cafe.


----------



## 2Tiggies

That is either one huge sandwich in your last post or you have a very good zoom on your camera, lol.  I love the picture with the Purple Van.  Not many of us have one of those for our online album. 

I always enjoy your live reports.  I will be checking again in the morning to see if you have posted more while we were all sleeping. 

Is it ridiculously hot?  Quite a few threads on the main boards about the heat at the moment.  Hard to tell if it is just the usual summer heat discussions or if it is exceptionally hot this year.  

Enjoy the rest of your evening.


----------



## disney_princess_85

Great photos Wayne.


----------



## Tinks1984

Another fab update Wayne!  That food sure does look good! Hope you've enjoyed your visit to the cheesecake factory!


----------



## wayneg

Couple of pics from last nights meal, Margaritaville, OK but nothing special. We left tomorrow night free for a return visit if we liked it enough but can't see us going back again.
Matt and I had Jambalaya, Karen a chicken pasta dish.
Link to Harry Potter pics we took today(and last night) won't post them all, easier with a link.
Mart(burt) has arrived today, just been down to pool to see him so they are here safe and well.
Cheesecake Factory excellent again tonight.
Never got around to replying about heat, its hot, right from 7:30 when we went out this morning to bed time tonight so hot. Doesn't usually bother us that much with aircon but it is scorching just now. 
http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y236/wayneg1/August 2010/?start=all


----------



## Nubbedy

Glad it's all going well for you so far Wayne - some great pics so far - is it wrong to want to eat some of those fries at 7:30 in the morning? They just looked soooo nice! Going to open your WWoHP pics now. 

Am a bit worried that it is so hot - is there afternoon rain to cool it down at all or is it Aug 2007 all over again?


----------



## heatherbelle

Love the photo's, how busy is HHP world.  We're going on the 17/08 and 18/08.  From reading other threads, its better on a night, but I think next week it starts closing at 8pm.  My Matt will love the sweet shop.  He has chocolate frogs on his list of purchases.

I kewp checking Accuweather to see how the weather is doing, and its saying two days of rain 13/08 and 14/08.  Thew sunshine.  Lets hope the rain doesn't come.  I don't care if its hot, I don't like getting my hair wet, it spoils my photo's LOL.

Keep posting.


----------



## Pegasus928

Great updates Wayne.

I see your getting all the usual Florida landmarks. Magic Kingdom, Universal Studios, Purple Van


----------



## Tinks1984

Love the HP photos Wayne  Captured some good ones there, is it still crazy busy? I was quite sad we missed out on seeing it all properly. Something for next time though I guess


----------



## Cyrano

Great update and food photos 

Off to look at the HP photos. Interested in hearing whether you think FOTL and hotel booking is worth it. I know you gave us all the heads-up about the pricing glitch 

What did you think of the pumpkin juice ?


----------



## igk

Not really a Jimmy Buffett fan but always fancied Margaritaville - it's got that laid back Florida look to it. Shame it wasn't up to much. 
Looking forward to the WDW part!


----------



## dixonsontour

enjoying the live updates!


----------



## wayneg

heatherbelle said:


> Love the photo's, how busy is HHP world.  We're going on the 17/08 and 18/08.  From reading other threads, its better on a night, but I think next week it starts closing at 8pm.  My Matt will love the sweet shop.  He has chocolate frogs on his list of purchases.
> 
> I kewp checking Accuweather to see how the weather is doing, and its saying two days of rain 13/08 and 14/08.  Thew sunshine.  Lets hope the rain doesn't come.  I don't care if its hot, I don't like getting my hair wet, it spoils my photo's LOL.
> 
> Keep posting.


Crowds are unbelievable. Being a resort guest we could get in from around 7:30am, we arrived at 7:40am still took us 50 mins from joining the forbiden Journey ride line to exit, although we could have maybe knocked 10 mins off if we hadn't been taking pics and letting people pass.
Dragon challenge was then walk on at 9am, also no wait for Honeydukes, 5 min wait for Dervish & Banges, when we went on Thursday evening the lines for these shops were about 10-15 mins, forbidden jouney was 90 mins so the early entry makes a big difference.
We came out of HP and did rest of park then tried getting back in to HP for lunch at 11am, no chance, 50 mins just to get in, line almost to Jurassic park river adventure, no way would I line up to get in, its crazy.
Karen had read up on HP world for months, we decides to go for the peppermint toads instead of choc frogs after what others had said, I am not a choc fan but even I really like them, very nice smooth dark choc.
Cost of stuff in there is mad but stuff is flying off the shelves. We spent $30 in Honeydukes on next to nothing.
I like a bit of afternoon rain but none yet. 



Cyrano said:


> Great update and food photos
> 
> Off to look at the HP photos. Interested in hearing whether you think FOTL and hotel booking is worth it. I know you gave us all the heads-up about the pricing glitch
> 
> What did you think of the pumpkin juice ?



Yesterday, yes FOTL was worth it, Spider & hulk about 1 hour each so worked well, plus we got in early for HP but we don't usually do Uni/IOA so early in August, later in August we have not needed FOTL before so might call up in a few weeks and see if the crowds are back to usual lows.
We also do single rider a lot, staying onsite means we get to ride things together more.
Pumpkin juice was not a hit. little bottle cost $6-7 and it didn't go down well, on the other hand frozen Butterbeer at around $3.25(although we paid almost $11 in souvenir mug) was a hit with us all. I also liked the Hogs head brew at $6.50.

Went in pool yesterday afternoon, a few spare beds but still very busy, water too warm for us we like a cooler pool. 
Into Universal today.


----------



## ruthie

Hi Wayne

Just caught up- thanks for the update.
Glad to hear whats going on there, we're be there tomorrow evening.

Ruthie


----------



## FloridaSam

wayneg said:


> Crowds are unbelievable. Being a resort guest we could get in from around 7:30am, we arrived at 7:40am still took us 50 mins from joining the forbiden Journey ride line to exit, although we could have maybe knocked 10 mins off if we hadn't been taking pics and letting people pass.
> Dragon challenge was then walk on at 9am, also no wait for Honeydukes, 5 min wait for Dervish & Banges, when we went on Thursday evening the lines for these shops were about 10-15 mins, forbidden jouney was 90 mins so the early entry makes a big difference.
> We came out of HP and did rest of park then tried getting back in to HP for lunch at 11am, no chance, 50 mins just to get in, line almost to Jurassic park river adventure, no way would I line up to get in, its crazy.
> Karen had read up on HP world for months, we decides to go for the peppermint toads instead of choc frogs after what others had said, I am not a choc fan but even I really like them, very nice smooth dark choc.
> Cost of stuff in there is mad but stuff is flying off the shelves. We spent $30 in Honeydukes on next to nothing.
> I like a bit of afternoon rain but none yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, yes FOTL was worth it, Spider & hulk about 1 hour each so worked well, plus we got in early for HP but we don't usually do Uni/IOA so early in August, later in August we have not needed FOTL before so might call up in a few weeks and see if the crowds are back to usual lows.
> We also do single rider a lot, staying onsite means we get to ride things together more.
> Pumpkin juice was not a hit. little bottle cost $6-7 and it didn't go down well, on the other hand frozen Butterbeer at around $3.25(although we paid almost $11 in souvenir mug) was a hit with us all. I also liked the Hogs head brew at $6.50.
> 
> Went in pool yesterday afternoon, a few spare beds but still very busy, water too warm for us we like a cooler pool.
> Into Universal today.



Thanks for the update Wayne - we'll be at IOA in a couple of weeks so will make sure we make good use of the early entry for resort guests.

Sam


----------



## disneyholic family

wow - i disappear for a week (working on deadline) and look how much i've missed!!!   

well, i've caught up with your report Wayne....great pictures so far!!

the delta business looks great!!  i don't know how you'll ever go back to cattle class after that Wayne..!

have you tried the celebration town tavern?  that's my favorite place there...i went there 3 times in june and really enjoyed it...and the prices were so much more reasonable than WDW!!

interesting about the heat....at the end of my stay in june, it got so hot that i really was having trouble enjoying myself....and i live in a very hot country....but as you say, the neat never let up....and with the sun...well..it was H-O-T!!

in any case, i'm very jealous of you!! 3 full weeks at OKW with free dining...wow!!!
wanna adopt me??????????????????


----------



## heatherbelle

Thanks for update on HPW.

We are staying at HRH for 1 night, so I will make sure we get to the park early, to get on the ride.  We can always go back later in the day for the shops and sweets.


----------



## Chilly

Your photos are great, can't wait to see Harry Potter World, hope the queues are less when we arrive at the end of next month.


----------



## scottishgirl87

Loving the updates, Wayne! 

We were also disappointed by Margaritaville. First off they got my order wrong and what I had was swimming in garlic. I tried to eat as much of it as I could but I could taste garlic in my mouth for days after


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Joining the party - enjoying the trippie so far 

Just been away for the week in North Yorkshire - so it was good to come back to your report.

A silly question - but are the loos any better in business class - and more importantly did you take a picture????


----------



## Elise79

wayneg said:


> 1st impressions, very similar to Poly bit would choose Poly every time.
> In room, whats the difference between here and Country inn night before? few extra pillows on the beds, flat screen TV(which won't be used) lots of things sat about with price tags on (water $7 bottle, tiny boxes of cookies $5 not looked in minibar)


have they got balconies on the rooms? I can't really tell from the photos.



wayneg said:


> He said I needed 1


Everyone needs a purple box their fab 

Did you manage any cheesecake at the cheesecake factory this time?


----------



## TCO

Great updates, what a top bloke.

We loved RPR last year mainly for it's themeing, location and FOTL. Went around the pool one day but only for 30 minutes.

The lines at HPW means we will leave Universal for sure this time, I'm not a HP fan but love Jaws at US and the water rides at IOA.

Have a great time buddy


----------



## Cyrano

wayneg said:


> Pumpkin juice was not a hit. little bottle cost $6-7 and it didn't go down well,




We saw lots of people take one swig and promptly bin the bottle. I took one look at the price and promptly decided that no one would like it


----------



## BethEJo

Great photos and updates Wayne 

I've gotta try that frozen Butter Beer!


----------



## joolz1910

Great updates. I think HP sounds interesting but a bit too hectic for me.


----------



## wayneg

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> A silly question - but are the loos any better in business class - and more importantly did you take a picture????


Exactly the same but rarely anyone waiting.



Elise79 said:


> have they got balconies on the rooms? I can't really tell from the photos.
> 
> 
> Everyone needs a purple box their fab
> 
> Did you manage any cheesecake at the cheesecake factory this time?


no balcony.
We never get near our luggage limit, this time we had 96kg pp but our total for 3 of us was only uder 60kg. not much use for a box for us.
we tried to share 2 desserts as we wanted different but we left loads.


TCO said:


> Great updates, what a top bloke.
> 
> We loved RPR last year mainly for it's themeing, location and FOTL. Went around the pool one day but only for 30 minutes.
> 
> The lines at HPW means we will leave Universal for sure this time, I'm not a HP fan but love Jaws at US and the water rides at IOA.
> 
> Have a great time buddy



I am not a HP fan but its well worth a visit I have really enjoyed it.

Don't think I will get around to posting pics again tonight, still need to pack for tomorrows move to OKW. Decided not to bother with hard Rock cafe today and try Finnigans in Universal, very impressed, very reasonable prices(with AP discount) and great food.


----------



## Tony Toon

A bit slow in catching up with this as we're only just back after our 5 week thumbsup2) trip ourselves.   Interesting to hear your enjoying HP.   DH and I don't usually enjoy IOA/US quite so much (not great coaster fans, it always seems so much hotter than Disney, stay offsite so no Express and object to paying extra) but this year had a fantastic time.   We went in early evening on a Saturday and Sunday and waited about 45 mins for FJ; thought the theming was brill and more or less walked on Hulk, Spiderman etc.   Did US from opening (9am) on the Sunday morning and it was pretty well dead (reckon everyone was at HP) so no queues here either!   Fantastic!    

Look forward to hearing about the rest of your hol - have a great time.   Don't know how you find the time to post.   I always have good intentions but never quite manage it! 

By the way, can't remember if you're going to Disney or not this trip, but if you are DD has had her contract extended  (was originally coming home with us last week) and so will still be serving at the Rose and Crown until the 20th August, so if you're passing say 'Hi' to Cairistiona from Glasgow.

Mrs TT


----------



## wayneg

Tony Toon said:


> Look forward to hearing about the rest of your hol - have a great time.   Don't know how you find the time to post.   I always have good intentions but never quite manage it!
> 
> By the way, can't remember if you're going to Disney or not this trip, but if you are DD has had her contract extended  (was originally coming home with us last week) and so will still be serving at the Rose and Crown until the 20th August, so if you're passing say 'Hi' to Cairistiona from Glasgow.
> 
> Mrs TT



Not had as much time as usual, yesterday we went to Universal from opening til about 6 then around to Islands for a few hours in HP, its years since we did a full day in a park, usually go back to room mid afternoon. Last night I should have uploaded pics but chatted to friend in New Mexico instead. 
21 days of Disney from today, OKW with free DDP. doing drinks around the world on the 19th so will look out for her.

A few more pics, Cheesecake factory from Friday.

























Character from new movie, Despicable Me





Evening meal in Finnigans. I thought excellent value at $59 incl Bud $3.50/pint, Hogs head $6/pint but thats same with anything you buy in HP world, choc covered apple $7.95 in Universal $10.95 in HP. 































Finished day off with a few(overpriced) drinks in Hogs head 
















Checking out of RPR soon and onto OKW.


----------



## disneyholic family

OMG Wayne!!  that's the best food porn EVER!!!!!
thanks for that!!!  all of it looks scrumptious!!
and i think i just gained a stone just looking at the pictures!!


----------



## iluvtot

Hi Wayne,
Wow! You all look really well already! Have just caught up as I hurt my eye about 10 days ago, and haven't been able to see properly to read! Still a bit blurry, but I was getting withdrawal symptons!
All the gorgeous food pics have presented me with a real dilemna! We are offsite for our first evening, and were going to eat at Chilis, but now I don't know! The Cheesecake Factory looks yummy!

Jules x


----------



## Tony Toon

iluvtot said:


> Hi Wayne,
> 
> All the gorgeous food pics have presented me with a real dilemna! We are offsite for our first evening, and were going to eat at Chilis, but now I don't know! The Cheesecake Factory looks yummy!
> 
> Jules x



Yup, your food pics are fabby and make us quite nostalgic.   We love the Cheesecake Factory and had a late lunch there twice this past holiday.   The portions are enormous and DS says their chilli cheeseburger is the best he's ever had.    Very partial to the Dulce de Leche cheesecake myself 

Mrs TT


----------



## Nubbedy

Enjoy your Disney time.  Any sign of the afternoon rain showers yet?!


----------



## wayneg

Nubbedy said:


> Enjoy your Disney time.  Any sign of the afternoon rain showers yet?!


I was just going to post as I saw your question.
yesterday had morning and afternoon showers. 

Now what I had ready to post.
We do like Chilis but not in same league as CF, its excellent food.

All packed and ready, have to be out of the room in 45 mins but its bouncing it down outside, going to get soaked if it doesn't stop.


----------



## iluvtot

wayneg said:


> I was just going to post as I saw your question.
> yesterday had morning and afternoon showers.
> 
> Now what I had ready to post.
> We do like Chilis but not in same league as CF, its excellent food.
> 
> All packed and ready, have to be out of the room in 45 mins but its bouncing it down outside, going to get soaked if it doesn't stop.



Am really leaning towards CF......Where is the nearest one? We're staying at the Buena Vista suites the first night.

Ah Wayne, but Disney rain is so much nicer!!!!
Hope bookin at OKW is easy

Jules x


----------



## cannp123165

Just catching up - sounds like you are having a great time! Have a good time at OKW!


----------



## dixonsontour

Thanks for the update - looking forward to OKW pics.


----------



## igk

I quite like Chilis - never been to CF - always thought it was mainly desserts


----------



## wayneg

iluvtot said:


> Am really leaning towards CF......Where is the nearest one? We're staying at the Buena Vista suites the first night.
> 
> Ah Wayne, but Disney rain is so much nicer!!!!
> Hope bookin at OKW is easy
> 
> Jules x



It's at the Mall @ Millenia, just north of Universal.
All settled into OKW, room ready when we arrived at 1:30pm. 
Been to POR for lunch, make your own pasta, we all had chicken, Alfredo sauce with mushroom and onions, couldn't eat it all so brought desserts back to room(probably have a midnight dessert) should have been $53.26


----------



## 2Tiggies

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> A silly question - but are the loos any better in business class - and more importantly did you take a picture????



Mrs D!!!! He can't post a picture of a toilet with the food porn!


----------



## crabbie1

Great pics again wayne. What was tht dish with the mushrooms all over it at finnigans? looks lovely. Let us know where your location is at OKW.I know you were quite far from HH last time although to be honest doesnt matter where you are its a lovely resort.


----------



## wayneg

crabbie1 said:


> Great pics again wayne. What was tht dish with the mushrooms all over it at finnigans? looks lovely. Let us know where your location is at OKW.I know you were quite far from HH last time although to be honest doesnt matter where you are its a lovely resort.



One with Mushrooms was at Cheesecake factory, chicken marsala http://www.thecheesecakefactory.com/menu/Specialties/chicken_marsala_and_mushrooms
Had it twice now, really like it.


----------



## crabbie1

wayneg said:


> One with Mushrooms was at Cheesecake factory, chicken marsala http://www.thecheesecakefactory.com/menu/Specialties/chicken_marsala_and_mushrooms
> Had it twice now, really like it.


Thanks for that wayne.I lloked on the link where is CF in orlando? Just looked at my watch coming up to 1800 us time. DD bday today and on me laptop watching avatar-gr8 film.Have fun sweetie.


----------



## crabbie1

Wayne ignore meJust read CF location on previous post sorry.


----------



## Pegasus928

Loved the pics from Finnegans. We ate there for the first time during our last trip and also thought it was excellent value and really good food/service.
Enjoying the updates so far


----------



## wayneg

More pics.
Check in at OKW











Lunch at POR, bigger than it looks.










And the desserts we were too full to eat( just eaten them at 11pm)










Evening meal at Teppan Edo, a big hit with us all and now one of Matt's fave resaurants. Probably friendliest place in Disney. Sat at table with a family of 6 from New Jersey. Matt now wants to cancel Biergarten to return.


----------



## arielrocks

Teppan edo looks amazing


----------



## heatherbelle

We've got two reservations here, never eaten there before.  It looks really good.


----------



## Linda67

Great updates

It's such fun keeping up with your trip


----------



## PoppyAnna

Great updates Wayne, not eaten anything apart from cheescake at the CF, but that Chicken Masala looks lovely, that's my sort of dish

Sounds silly of me to ask this with it being at Disneyworld and all, but is Teppan Edo child friendly?  DH and I would love to go there but we'll have the girls (8 & 5) with us!


----------



## Nubbedy

PoppyAnna said:


> Sounds silly of me to ask this with it being at Disneyworld and all, but is Teppan Edo child friendly?  DH and I would love to go there but we'll have the girls (8 & 5) with us!



I wondered the same thing - always fancied it, but will wait til DS2 is a bit older - not sure how much older he will need to be though.

Enjoying your trip report.


----------



## Tinks1984

More great updates Wanye! Only had chance to skim over it, but will catch up properly later today


----------



## disneyholic family

i ate at teppon edo for the first time this trip and absolutely LOVED it!!!

i was with my mom and sister and we all thought the food was excellent, as was the service!!

as for toddlers, as with any restaurant of this kind, you have the hot table right in front of you, so i suppose it depends on your child...whether they'll try to touch it or not..

but i would think that kids would enjoy watching the preparation (the volcano and the like)..


----------



## disney_princess_85

Fab pics Wayne.


----------



## Rohais

Great update! Wish we were at Teppan Edo! I took my DF, DB and DN there last year and had to cancel a later reservation for somewhere else and take them back to Japan! They loved it! DF and I are planning on having one, or two, reservations there next trip 

There were three children on our table, and all of them loved it!

EDIT: Just to say, give the green tea pudding a go..its my favourite!


----------



## Chilly

great food porn


----------



## igk

Ooh yes do love Teppan Edo - we're 'topping and tailing' our 1 week trip with Tokyo Dining at the start and Teppan Edo at the end!


----------



## wayneg

PoppyAnna said:


> Great updates Wayne, not eaten anything apart from cheescake at the CF, but that Chicken Masala looks lovely, that's my sort of dish
> 
> Sounds silly of me to ask this with it being at Disneyworld and all, but is Teppan Edo child friendly?  DH and I would love to go there but we'll have the girls (8 & 5) with us!



As Beth says there is a hot plate right infront of you but you have to reach over to it. There should be no problem with that. The chefs will play to the age group, they all have their own little tricks, ours tossed the shrimp tails down a small waste hole from about 2 feet away, another tossed his in the air and caught them in his hat. They make the volcano from onions, make a Mickey head from oil on the hotplate. Its fun with food and most kids should love it.
Matt took some vodeo, he will try upload to youtube today.


----------



## dixonsontour

Thanks for the updates

We are trying teppan edo this trip with our 4 year old - looks great.

How is okw? Did you get a renovated studio room?


----------



## irenep

Just got back from our west coast trip so a bit late subscribing. Have enjoyed reading about the trip so far and can't wait to hear more

Are you enjoying OKW?Are you in a studio? I am so tempted to book for FD next year but as I don't like SSR I can't see myself liking OKW either


----------



## disney_princess_85

irenep said:


> I don't like SSR I can't see myself liking OKW either



SSR and OKW are totally different. What didn't you like about SSR?


----------



## irenep

disney_princess_85 said:


> SSR and OKW are totally different. What didn't you like about SSR?



What I don't like about SSR is that it feels really impersonal with its outside corridors and the distances between the rooms and the facilities, and the dirve to the parks.

I think I have just been spoiled by the Beach Club -I love being able to walk to Epcot and MGM and having the pools and restaurants so close to the rooms.


----------



## disney_princess_85

irenep said:


> What I don't like about SSR is that it feels really impersonal with its outside corridors and the distances between the rooms and the facilities, and the dirve to the parks.



Some rooms are close to the facilities, it just depends on where you're placed. Many people enjoy SSR's proximity to Downtown Disney too. As for the drive to the parks, that's the case for all the resorts- none of them are close to all four parks.

Hopefully Wayne will return with some OKW info for you soon. 



irenep said:


> I think I have just been spoiled by the Beach Club -I love being able to walk to Epcot and MGM and having the pools and restaurants so close to the rooms.



Epcot is my favourite park so I would love to be able to walk there. We visited the Boardwalk last year and were quite impressed with it.


----------



## irongirlof12

brilliant updates Wayne ( as usual) making me wish I was there!


----------



## Tony Toon

irenep said:


> I think I have just been spoiled by the Beach Club -I love being able to walk to Epcot and MGM and having the pools and restaurants so close to the rooms.



Have to say I agree.   We stayed there for 10 days at Easter and were sorry DD had signed the clause in her Disney contract promising she wouldn't take squatters rights and try to live there at the end of our break     Liked it so much we finished our 5 week summer hole with a stay there.    It's just so handy for everything - Boardwalk, Epcot, Studios, bus to MK only took 10 minutes and dropped you off at the gate rather than the TTC and it just feels so relaxed and comfortable.

Mrs TT


----------



## luke

Just a bit of defines for SSR, its our first onsite stay and I'm loving it! We have a view of downtown disney which is amazing, will post it when I get back 

We're eating at cheesecake factory today too Wayne, in fact I'm standing right outside it!!

How bout that weather yesterday too! Although MK was pretty empty because of it


----------



## 2Tiggies

irenep said:


> What I don't like about SSR is that it feels really impersonal with its outside corridors and the distances between the rooms and the facilities, and the dirve to the parks.
> 
> I think I have just been spoiled by the Beach Club -I love being able to walk to Epcot and MGM and having the pools and restaurants so close to the rooms.



I went to check out SSR too and it just didnt grab me .... at all!  I must stress though that this was due to peronal taste and preferences, some of which may be related to the age and stage of my child at the moment - not because there is anything wrong with the resort itself.


----------



## wayneg

dixonsontour said:


> Thanks for the updates
> 
> We are trying teppan edo this trip with our 4 year old - looks great.
> 
> How is okw? Did you get a renovated studio room?


Yes we are in a studio, no idea if its renovated or not, how do you tell? its exactly same as last years, not much sign of wear and tear, unlike RPR, a bit disappointed with interior of their rooms for the money, chipped wood paint peeling ect. Nigel (DISwolves wasn't 100% happy with their room there either)
Just remembered I think they are putting flat screens in so no its not a renovated room.


luke said:


> Just a bit of defines for SSR, its our first onsite stay and I'm loving it! We have a view of downtown disney which is amazing, will post it when I get back
> 
> We're eating at cheesecake factory today too Wayne, in fact I'm standing right outside it!!
> 
> How bout that weather yesterday too! Although MK was pretty empty because of it



Weather was poor yesterday, downpour again today but in in the 90's. damp playing havoc with my camera and lenses. Compacts no problem, can't see me bringing the DSLR much more.
So far Islands/HP packed, Universal not too bad(quiet at times) yesterday Epcot very quiet, today in AK, quiet until lunchtime but still only showing 40 mins for Everest(its always been 1hr+ in August) we just about walked on single rider.
Even eating in AK today was so quiet, no line and loads of spare tables, every other August trip has been lines and no tables spare. Also Flame tree BBQ is closed so other places whould be busier but they are not.
Maybe it will busy up with US free DDP starting in a few days but I have never seen it so quiet early August.


----------



## wayneg

Youtube clip Matt took at Teppan Edo http://www.youtube.com/user/StitchMatt#p/a/u/0/_y71HRdqWPc


----------



## PoppyAnna

wayneg said:


> As Beth says there is a hot plate right infront of you but you have to reach over to it. There should be no problem with that. The chefs will play to the age group, they all have their own little tricks, ours tossed the shrimp tails down a small waste hole from about 2 feet away, another tossed his in the air and caught them in his hat. They make the volcano from onions, make a Mickey head from oil on the hotplate. Its fun with food and most kids should love it.
> Matt took some vodeo, he will try upload to youtube today.



Thanks Wayne  To be honest my girls are very restaurant friendly and the hot plate wouldn't be a concern to me, they are pretty well behaved.  I think I'm more concerned how other fellow diners would react to young children being there, thinking that most would be expecting a more adult dining experience.


----------



## PoppyAnna

wayneg said:


> Youtube clip Matt took at Teppan Edo http://www.youtube.com/user/StitchMatt#p/a/u/0/_y71HRdqWPc



  off to watch....


----------



## wayneg

PoppyAnna said:


> Thanks Wayne  To be honest my girls are very restaurant friendly and the hot plate wouldn't be a concern to me, they are pretty well behaved.  I think I'm more concerned how other fellow diners would react to young children being there, thinking that most would be expecting a more adult dining experience.



Almost every table had children, definitely not an adult place.


----------



## luke

Yeah weather is better today. We're giving our little green Beetle a good drive round to all the malls, stuck in a make up shop now tho 

Agree about it being quiet, hoping it doesn't get TOO much busier with the US free dining soon like you say. Will try and pop in to see you guys at OLW party on Friday too


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> Almost every table had children, definitely not an adult place.



I think most restaurants at Disney are not 'adult' envronments.  Some may not appeal as much to the kids, but they are certainly not doing anything to discourage people from bringing their children in. 



luke said:


> Yeah weather is better today. We're giving our little green Beetle a good drive round to all the malls, stuck in a make up shop now tho



Love beetles!  Having fun driving it?  I had a black one (the OLD OLD OLD ones with the engine in the back  in the early 90s).  It was called Rory because when idling it would rev itself furiously of its own accord.  I don't need to describe some of the countless gestures made at me by angry pedestrians who thought I was revving at them to make them hurry up and cross


----------



## luke

Yeah the Beetle is great, lots of fun


----------



## 2Tiggies

luke said:


> Yeah the Beetle is great, lots of fun



So post some more news Luke.  You may as well entertain us while you pass the time in the make up shop.


----------



## luke

am in a different make up store now!!
First Disney restaurants - Sci Fi on Saturday, lots of fun. Crystal Palace yesterday, more fun, Piglet was great!

Oh we're leaving now, will get back on when in wifi again


----------



## wayneg

luke said:


> Oh we're leaving now, will get back on when in wifi again



Just have image of you being dragged off your internet time to move on.


----------



## Tinks1984

Loved the video from Matt  Looks great there, maybe one to try next time!


----------



## cazzie

Great video Matt, looks really good.

Are you far from HH Wayne?  Just wondering how big this resort is.


----------



## tashasdad

wayneg said:


> Weather was poor yesterday, downpour again today but in in the 90's. damp playing havoc with my camera and lenses. Compacts no problem, can't see me bringing the DSLR much more.



What DSLR do you have Wayneg, took these on my Olympus E3 DSLR, it is weatherproof as are the lenses, stood out in the rain taking these.


----------



## cannp123165

Teppan Edo looks great!


----------



## Cyrano

Especially enjoyed the Tepan Edo update and Matt's video. This is the one ADR cancellation from last year that I regretted 



luke said:


> Yeah weather is better today. We're giving our little green Beetle a good drive round to all the malls, stuck in a make up shop now tho
> 
> Agree about it being quiet, hoping it doesn't get TOO much busier with the US free dining soon like you say. Will try and pop in to see you guys at OLW party on Friday too



Loving your live, live updates Luke. I can see you stalking out wi-fi


----------



## dixonsontour

Great video Matt, thanks for posting.


----------



## disneyholic family

PoppyAnna said:


> Thanks Wayne  To be honest my girls are very restaurant friendly and the hot plate wouldn't be a concern to me, they are pretty well behaved.  I think I'm more concerned how other fellow diners would react to young children being there, thinking that most would be expecting a more adult dining experience.



there were tons of little kids when i ate there..



tashasdad said:


> What DSLR do you have Wayneg, took these on my Olympus E3 DSLR, it is weatherproof as are the lenses, stood out in the rain taking these.



very cool rain pictures!!


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Youtube clip Matt took at Teppan Edo http://www.youtube.com/user/StitchMatt#p/a/u/0/_y71HRdqWPc



nice video Matt!!
i'm hungry!


----------



## 2Tiggies

I also really enjoyed your video Matt!   My daughter was quite fascinated by it too.  So here I am less than 2 months away from my trip and mucking with my ADRs


----------



## wayneg

tashasdad said:


> What DSLR do you have Wayneg, took these on my Olympus E3 DSLR, it is weatherproof as are the lenses, stood out in the rain taking these.



Canon 400D, no problem in the rain on its own but we like the aircon on very cold both in the room and car, like this morning it went from an icy cold car to 100 degrees but also so much moisture in the air it took a while to de-mist.

Today ate lunch in AK then dinner at Coral Reef, which was not what I expected, don't know why but expected a little bit more dressy and classy. Not one table without children, it was like being in McDonalds. Not over impressed with the surroundings but the food was nice enough, not the largest of portions but just enough. I had Swordfish, Matt New York Strip and Karen Pork tenderloin. Desserts Cheesecake & Choc cake, Mine and Karens had choc best wishes on for our Anniversary.
Lunch AK





Coral Reef


----------



## wayneg

cazzie said:


> Great video Matt, looks really good.
> 
> Are you far from HH Wayne?  Just wondering how big this resort is.



Not tried to walk it but I guess around 4-5 min walk, a lot nearer than last year but its not somewhere we goto often.


----------



## jockey

Great updates Wayne


----------



## Tinks1984

Fantastic rain photo's....I hope it dried up soon afterwards though!

Food looks great Wayne - looking forward to the next instalment!!


----------



## Linda67

More great updates


----------



## disney_princess_85

I've never really fancied Coral Reef but it looks nice enough. The chocolate 'Best Wishes' is very cute.


----------



## PJB71

Great updates Wayne

Look forward to hearing more, and hope your camera stops playing up


----------



## 2Tiggies

The food looks quite good actually.  Were you happy with the meals?  I have to say I love swordfish.  I was wondering how it was prepared.


----------



## cannp123165

Great update Wayne!


----------



## irenep

Great updates!



wayneg said:


> Today ate lunch in AK then dinner at Coral Reef, which was not what I expected, don't know why but expected a little bit more dressy and classy. Not one table without children, it was like being in McDonalds. Not over impressed with the surroundings but the food was nice enough, not the largest of portions but just enough. I had Swordfish, Matt New York Strip and Karen Pork tenderloin. Desserts Cheesecake & Choc cake, Mine and Karens had choc best wishes on for our Anniversary.



That's interesting - I have always thought that the big draw to Coral Reef WAS the surroundings i.e. the fish tank. Never eaten there yet and recently cancelled the ADR we had for October in favour of Tutto Italia . Hoping we made the right decision.


----------



## igk

irenep said:


> Great updates!
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting - I have always thought that the big draw to Coral Reef WAS the surroundings i.e. the fish tank. Never eaten there yet and recently cancelled the ADR we had for October in favour of Tutto Italia . Hoping we made the right decision.



I agree - I have an ADR at Coral Reef for my upcoming trip - I had to drop San Angel Inn in favour of it, which I was a bit reluctant to do, so now I'm wondering whether to switch back again 
San Angel Inn, while the food might not to be to everyone's taste, certainly isn't like McDonalds with regard to the ambiance -  I really like it.


----------



## dixonsontour

We did coral reef last trip - sat right by the tank. My DD who was 3 loved it - there were divers in the tank and a turtle sat right by us. This and sci fin were the only meals she can really remember and has asked to do again. Thought food ok - portions a bit small.

I guess there are more children there due to the aquarium.

Were you AK pic restaurantosaurus - never eaten there.


----------



## jns

Thanks for tthe live update 

good to hear you are having a great time


----------



## 2Tiggies

I forgot to ask: Where did you eat at AK yesterday?  Was that Restaurantosaurus?


----------



## DCLMan

This thread should be retitled The Food Porn Thread!


----------



## Chilly

good looking puddings


----------



## wayneg

2Tiggies said:


> The food looks quite good actually.  Were you happy with the meals?  I have to say I love swordfish.  I was wondering how it was prepared.


Yes enjoyed the food, I tend to always go for steak as I don't know my fish very well but I always seem to like what I choose, maybe I like all fish. I tried both Karens pork and Matts steak would have been happy with any.
Swordfish was the seasonal catch.
Pan-seared Seasonal Catch - with wild mushroom and scallop risotto with cherry root Nage finished with parsley-truffle oil



irenep said:


> Great updates!
> 
> That's interesting - I have always thought that the big draw to Coral Reef WAS the surroundings i.e. the fish tank. Never eaten there yet and recently cancelled the ADR we had for October in favour of Tutto Italia . Hoping we made the right decision.


Might have enjoyed it more down by the tank but we were on back row, furthest away, we ejoyed Tutto Ittalia a lot more last year, hope its as good tomorrow when we go back again.



igk said:


> I agree - I have an ADR at Coral Reef for my upcoming trip - I had to drop San Angel Inn in favour of it, which I was a bit reluctant to do, so now I'm wondering whether to switch back again
> San Angel Inn, while the food might not to be to everyone's taste, certainly isn't like McDonalds with regard to the ambiance -  I really like it.


We dropped San Angel for Coral Reef, so can't know which to advise but I would expect better food at CR, better surroundings and ambience at SA.


dixonsontour said:


> We did coral reef last trip - sat right by the tank. My DD who was 3 loved it - there were divers in the tank and a turtle sat right by us. This and sci fin were the only meals she can really remember and has asked to do again. Thought food ok - portions a bit small.
> 
> I guess there are more children there due to the aquarium.
> 
> Were you AK pic restaurantosaurus - never eaten there.



No divers, kids seem to like it. just wouldn't recommend for a adult only quiet meal which is more what we are looking for now Matt is 16, I have absolutely no objection to kids but last night there seemed to more than adults, only our table I could see didn't have small kids.
Yes restaurantosaurus, only place we eat in AK now Tusker house isn't counter service. Don't eat pizza and has to be indoor seating for aircon and Karen's bird phobia. Can't think of anywhere else suitable.


----------



## MrsTigger

Enjoying your updates, they are making me very excited for our trip!


----------



## igk

wayneg said:


> Yes enjoyed the food, I tend to always go for steak as I don't know my fish very well but I always seem to like what I choose, maybe I like all fish. I tried both Karens pork and Matts steak would have been happy with any.
> Swordfish was the seasonal catch.
> Pan-seared Seasonal Catch - with wild mushroom and scallop risotto with cherry root Nage finished with parsley-truffle oil
> 
> 
> Might have enjoyed it more down by the tank but we were on back row, furthest away, we ejoyed Tutto Ittalia a lot more last year, hope its as good tomorrow when we go back again.
> 
> 
> We dropped San Angel for Coral Reef, so can't know which to advise but I would expect better food at CR, better surroundings and ambience at SA.
> 
> 
> No divers, kids seem to like it. just wouldn't recommend for a adult only quiet meal which is more what we are looking for now Matt is 16, I have absolutely no objection to kids but last night there seemed to more than adults, only our table I could see didn't have small kids.
> Yes restaurantosaurus, only place we eat in AK now Tusker house isn't counter service. Don't eat pizza and has to be indoor seating for aircon and Karen's bird phobia. Can't think of anywhere else suitable.



Thanks, what sort of time did you have dinner at Coral Reef - we generally have ADRs around 8pm, which is late-ish by WDW standards, and while there are plenty of kids around at that time, it's maybe getting a bit late for some of the small ones?


----------



## 2Tiggies

igk said:


> Thanks, what sort of time did you have dinner at Coral Reef - we generally have ADRs around 8pm, which is late-ish by WDW standards, and while there are plenty of kids around at that time, it's maybe getting a bit late for some of the small ones?



You will always get some people in for later ressies with small kids, but far fewer the later it gets.  The exception would be the popular character meals where some people grab the only ADR they can get.


----------



## darthtatty

Loving your updates Wayne.  I ate the swordfish on our last trip and i loved it,it was so full of flavour. 
Im going this time next year so will be interested to hear how busy it is. 

sounds like youre all having a great time.xx


----------



## crabbie1

Great update wayne.I cancelled chef de france for coral reef as charlotte obsessed with sharks. Hope iv done the right thing.Lovvvved the french onion soup at CDF.Wayne,where are you located this time at OKW? Hope you and mart arnt in the same building.feel sorry for karen and wendy if you are. (only joking)


----------



## Nubbedy

wayneg said:


> I was just going to post as I saw your question.
> yesterday had morning and afternoon showers.



Thanks for the update - I only want a little bit of rain though, if you could put in a special request for me for Friday! 



wayneg said:


> As Beth says there is a hot plate right infront of you but you have to reach over to it. There should be no problem with that. The chefs will play to the age group, they all have their own little tricks, ours tossed the shrimp tails down a small waste hole from about 2 feet away, another tossed his in the air and caught them in his hat. They make the volcano from onions, make a Mickey head from oil on the hotplate. Its fun with food and most kids should love it.
> Matt took some vodeo, he will try upload to youtube today.



Sounds great, lots of fun - for some reason I always thought of it as being adult orientated.



luke said:


> How bout that weather yesterday too! Although MK was pretty empty because of it



Nice to hear about your (shopping) trip too Luke - not liking the sound of too much rain - I am starting to obsess a bit about the amount of rainfall! 



wayneg said:


> Youtube clip Matt took at Teppan Edo http://www.youtube.com/user/StitchMatt#p/a/u/0/_y71HRdqWPc



Going to watch that in a minute.



luke said:


> Agree about it being quiet, hoping it doesn't get TOO much busier with the US free dining soon like you say.



Oh, I hope so too, it sounds great so far, I would love a quiet August.


----------



## burt

Great reports Wayne, just read about 12 pages all in one go, we are sat in the hyatt at clearwater, superb hotel and a great meal in the restaurant earlier, only problem is the weather - raining so hard cant see of balcony! Hope your getting better weather up the road . We enjoyed our universal stay, really good mealsd at margaritaville, hard rock and took your advice anf did finnegans, excellent food and reasonably priced, definatley one we will return to .

Catch up with you on thursday, glad you liked teppen edo you can help me persuade the others that it was a good choice. Say hi to Nige and Co if you catch up with them - see you thursday for a few cold ones 

Just of for a shower then of for a walk round clearwater and down to the pier to see whats going on - now where did we put that brolley


----------



## wayneg

crabbie1 said:


> Great update wayne.I cancelled chef de france for coral reef as charlotte obsessed with sharks. Hope iv done the right thing.Lovvvved the french onion soup at CDF.Wayne,where are you located this time at OKW? Hope you and mart arnt in the same building.feel sorry for karen and wendy if you are. (only joking)


Never eaten at Paris so can't compare.
We are 2 blocks from Nigel so maybe Mart will get between us.

Our res was for 6:40pm at Coral Reef, would make it later if we return in future.



burt said:


> Great reports Wayne, just read about 12 pages all in one go, we are sat in the hyatt at clearwater, superb hotel and a great meal in the restaurant earlier, only problem is the weather - raining so hard cant see of balcony! Hope your getting better weather up the road . We enjoyed our universal stay, really good mealsd at margaritaville, hard rock and took your advice anf did finnegans, excellent food and reasonably priced, definatley one we will return to .
> 
> Catch up with you on thursday, glad you liked teppen edo you can help me persuade the others that it was a good choice. Say hi to Nige and Co if you catch up with them - see you thursday for a few cold ones
> 
> Just of for a shower then of for a walk round clearwater and down to the pier to see whats going on - now where did we put that brolley



Glad you like the hotel down there, rain just been as bad here, pretty rubbish really. 
I was suprised I like Finnigans, wished we had eaten there the other night instead of Margaritaville, that cost a lot more and didn't enjoy as much.
Really liked Teppan Edo, just changed a res(The Wave) and booked it again for the 23rd(what date you going?) 
Just had a phone call from Nigel, he isn't gettng his texts(sent him another last night and no reply)
Put a box of beer in fridge today, might be 1 or 2 left for you later in the week
Just going to Captains Grille for a meal. Wind getting up, no doubt more rain on its way.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Bummer about the weather! Especially after the last 2 weeks of virtually no rain.  Enjoy your dinner.  We will catch up on your news on your next post.


----------



## Cyrano

Pleased to hear that you enjoyed the food at Coral Reef, although pity the atmosphere was not what you had hoped.
The Podcast team on the whole completely slam CR


----------



## Tony Toon

wayneg said:


> Glad you like the hotel down there, rain just been as bad here, pretty rubbish really.


Sorry to hear the weather's deteriorated since we left a week ago.   Our first week (29th June) was disappointing, however after that it really improved and I reckon we had the hottest driest weather we've ever had.   Would love to swap you for the rainy weather we've got inGlasgow at the moment though. 

Loving the updates Wayne.   Keep them coming. 

Mrs TT


----------



## burt

wayneg said:


> Never eaten at Paris so can't compare.
> We are 2 blocks from Nigel so maybe Mart will get between us.
> 
> Our res was for 6:40pm at Coral Reef, would make it later if we return in future.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like the hotel down there, rain just been as bad here, pretty rubbish really.
> I was suprised I like Finnigans, wished we had eaten there the other night instead of Margaritaville, that cost a lot more and didn't enjoy as much.
> Really liked Teppan Edo, just changed a res(The Wave) and booked it again for the 23rd(what date you going?)
> Just had a phone call from Nigel, he isn't gettng his texts(sent him another last night and no reply)
> Put a box of beer in fridge today, might be 1 or 2 left for you later in the week
> Just going to Captains Grille for a meal. Wind getting up, no doubt more rain on its way.



We are at Teppen on the 25th so will get your second opinion before we go just to make sure its definatley ok , We were also impressed with finnigans great choice on the menu good food and reasonable cost, but must admit we really enjoyed margaritaville maybe more for the atmosphere than the food, i was a bit dubious about hard rock cafe  before we went but absolutley loved it and would definatley return 

Really not much happening at clearwater, very quiet hardly anybody about not even much going on at the pier tonight, gorgeous beech and great hotel though 

Have you tried the counter service at okw yet? also looking forward to your opinions of captains grille we have that booked for sometime next week, its great having a food critic to follow around, if you say its naff we can always cancel


----------



## wayneg

Today a little shopping, Matt 2 new Tshirts (red Oakley in pics here) Karen some converse trainers. Publix for a few bits.
Lunch at WPE, changed menu from last year but still as good, can't see how any CS can beat it.
















cheesecake delicious, forgot pics os frozen yogurt but its just same as last year.





Mid afternoon at the Poly for a Dole whip(Mickey bar for Karen)










Getting ready to go out for eve meal at Captains Grille.





Passing time waiting for reservation.










And the meal, Captain's grille, loved it, excellent food, place was half empty so fast service, will be on my list for a return visit if we do DDP again.










Chicken on pasta bed





Pork Chop





NY strip(mine which was cooked perfect with great flavour)





profiteroles





Cheesecake, another very nice one.


----------



## tinks_1989

Great update Wayne Captains Grille looks very nice those profiteroles especially look lovely


----------



## tubtruck

wayneg said:


> Wow page 4 already.
> Ruth, will try get to see you(and a few others) will only be a quick visit but should get there.
> Kev, is it just an infraction or a ban for throwing a Moderator in a pool?
> Arrived at Country Inn & Suites, just 1 hour later than expected. Got on flight from Atlanta to MCO to be told Hydraulics probem, hoped it just needed extra fluid but no, had a leak. Found the leak had new part delivered and fitted in about 45-50 mins, had a similar problem with a Thomson flight out of Amsterdam a few years back took 6-7 hours for new part to come from UK. Excellent service with Delta.
> Getting late so just a few pics from the flight Business Elite was just as good as last year, couldn't do enough for you, meal must have taken 2 hours there were so many courses. Warm cookies midflight then sandwhich 2 hours to landing, plus a trolly left out to help yourself incl fruit, crisps, shortbread, choc cakes, & Tobelerones.
> Celebration for lunch tomorrow then go check in at RPR.



As my wifes boss said to me when we said that we were flying business class again this year, " looks like last year you got the most expensive bargain ever when you got those cheap business class seats"


----------



## iluvtot

2Tiggies said:


> I also really enjoyed your video Matt!   My daughter was quite fascinated by it too.  So here I am less than 2 months away from my trip and mucking with my ADRs



Tell me about it! 11 days to go, and I'm still tweaking our ADRs! After seeing Waynes photo's of the Captain's Grill, I am kicking myself for cancelling to book Coral Reef!! It's DS's choice, and maybe I'm a bit odd, but I find the thought of eating fish next to a giant aquarium a tad disconcerting!!

Jules x


----------



## jockey

Great pics


----------



## 2Tiggies

Those pictures of the three of you and the one of you and Karen together are lovely!   Sometimes you just capture a really nice mood in the photos and I do think these are some of them. 

Again, drooling over full on meals just after breakfast.  I must remember not to read your reports before lunch time


----------



## disney_princess_85

More great pics.


----------



## Pegasus928

It looks like you are on a one-man mission to sample all the cheesecakes that Florida has to offer Wayne 

Hopefully you will have a Top 10 list by the time you get back


----------



## cannp123165

Great update!


----------



## FloridaSam

Must stop reading these reports as I keep wanting to change my ADRs after seeing the food porn!!!


----------



## PJB71

Lovely pic of you and Karen

Hope the weather improves for you Wayne


----------



## T16GEM

Really enjoying the updates!

The food all looks fantastic!


----------



## wayneg

tubtruck said:


> As my wifes boss said to me when we said that we were flying business class again this year, " looks like last year you got the most expensive bargain ever when you got those cheap business class seats"


Can't believe I paid £1170pp for flights but I just keep thinking the day I booked Virgin wanted £1300 for economy, it was a crazy August for flight prices. At least we can enjoy the holiday right upto landing in Manchester.



iluvtot said:


> Tell me about it! 11 days to go, and I'm still tweaking our ADRs! After seeing Waynes photo's of the Captain's Grill, I am kicking myself for cancelling to book Coral Reef!! It's DS's choice, and maybe I'm a bit odd, but I find the thought of eating fish next to a giant aquarium a tad disconcerting!!
> 
> Jules x


I said to Matt its strange allowing the fish to see us eating their relatives, its not right.
We are still tweaking ADR's here, changing places or times.


Pegasus928 said:


> It looks like you are on a one-man mission to sample all the cheesecakes that Florida has to offer Wayne
> 
> Hopefully you will have a Top 10 list by the time you get back


Yesterdays 2 were both excellent, WPE more sweet and moist, CG traditional dry cheesecake. I do usually eat cheesecake if on the menu, when cruising the waiters have been known to chase all over the ship to find me a slice if not on the menu


T16GEM said:


> Really enjoying the updates!
> 
> The food all looks fantastic!



It tastes just as good if not better than it looks. 

Tutto Itallia this evening with Rob (Fuse04) Sandra & Hannah


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> I said to Matt its strange allowing the fish to see us eating their relatives, its not right.



  Maybe the fish will forget.


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> Lunch at WPE, changed menu from last year but still as good, can't see how any CS can beat it.



Did they still have the salmon on the menu?  I saw a review on WPE and the picture of the salmon said "You have to order me!"


----------



## dixonsontour

The salmon is on the new menu - if you go on wolfgangpuck.com the latest menu is there. I know because i'm having it!

It's just a more slimmed down menu this year but good to see everything looks as nice as ever.

Looking forward to your tutto review - we're going there for the first time this trip.


----------



## Pegasus928

wayneg said:


> Yesterdays 2 were both excellent, WPE more sweet and moist, CG traditional dry cheesecake. I do usually eat cheesecake if on the menu, when cruising the waiters have been known to chase all over the ship to find me a slice if not on the menu


 
I'm the same with Creme Brulee. If it's on the menu I have to try it and am always amazed by how much the standard can only have so many ways of making it


----------



## iluvtot

wayneg said:


> I said to Matt its strange allowing the fish to see us eating their relatives, its not right.
> We are still tweaking ADR's here, changing places or times.
> 
> Yesterdays 2 were both excellent, WPE more sweet and moist, CG traditional dry cheesecake. I do usually eat cheesecake if on the menu, when cruising the waiters have been known to chase all over the ship to find me a slice if not on the menu



Have you found it easy to change your reservations? I have a feeling I may wan't to continue tweeking when we get there!

Don't you just love the Disney CM's? When we were at Vero Beach a few years ago, DD's mentioned to a CM they had got friendly with that they hadn't eaten pumkin pie before. She went off to the restaurant, and was gone ages; but eventually returned with a slice of pie for them to try! How cool is that?

Jules x


----------



## Dave_uk

can i ask what is WPE... grate thread hope your having a good time


----------



## disneydaft

Dave_uk said:


> can i ask what is WPE... grate thread hope your having a good time



Wolfgang Puck Express at Downtown Disney. 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=181


----------



## disneydaft

You know I've never looked at the WPE menu but after reading Waynes report I am planning a visit.
The fact that we can use up counter service credits on something other than burgers and fries makes it more appealing.


----------



## 2Tiggies

iluvtot said:


> H When we were at Vero Beach a few years ago, DD's mentioned to a CM they had got friendly with that they hadn't eaten pumkin pie before. She went off to the restaurant, and was gone ages; but eventually returned with a slice of pie for them to try! How cool is that?
> 
> Jules x



I love pumpkin pie.  



disneydaft said:


> The fact that we can use up counter service credits on something other than burgers and fries makes it more appealing.



FWIW, I don't eat red meat at all and don't eat typical 'fast food' meals either.  I managed 16 days on CS eating mostly fish, salads, fruit bowls .... There is so much else to choose from.  Have a snoop at all the menus then you know where to go for a decent CS meal.


----------



## wayneg

iluvtot said:


> Have you found it easy to change your reservations? I have a feeling I may wan't to continue tweeking when we get there!
> Jules x



Changed a few now, for Teppan Edo I tried 2 dates but no availability but there was on the 3rd date I tried.  So easy having laptops with us to do things like that. Some are not so easy to change like Cali Grill, Le Cellier etc but others like Captains Grill, Olivias etc yo can more or less change to any day any time even just a few days away.

We now have Afternoon tea booked at GF and Keys to the Kingdom tour.

Just spent an hour or so by the pool with Nigel, got back to the room and the heavens opened again, lots of rain just last few days.


----------



## Chilly

wayneg said:


> We now have Afternoon tea booked at GF and Keys to the Kingdom tour.



I loved the KTTK tour.

Looking forward to hearing about Afternoon tea at the GF.


----------



## MuxtonMiley

wayneg said:


> Changed a few now, for Teppan Edo I tried 2 dates but no availability but there was on the 3rd date I tried.  So easy having laptops with us to do things like that. Some are not so easy to change like Cali Grill, Le Cellier etc but others like Captains Grill, Olivias etc yo can more or less change to any day any time even just a few days away.
> 
> We now have Afternoon tea booked at GF and Keys to the Kingdom tour.
> 
> 
> We did keys to the Kingdom tour a couple of years ago. really enjoyed it. You get to see all the goings on behind the scences and walk through the "utilidors" underneath MK. Really eye-opening
> 
> We've been trying to get an ADR for Teppan Edo for weeks without success - our DD's really like the look of it from the videos online. What do you think the chances of a walk in are (we arrive 19th - only 7 more sleeps!!!)


----------



## Sweet Pea UK

Can't wait to hear about the Afternoon Tea - we are doing it during our stay.

Hope the weather improves for you soon!


----------



## Cyrano

Think we will have to check out WPE on our next trip


----------



## DISWolves

Those few hours by the pool - red head and neck 
Still can't get Wayne in the water.....Looks like it's down to Scojos (Tracy) at the pool party on 13th. I have already asked Matt to video it and post on YouTube 
Martin wil hold the champers 
Just decided to do a little trippie on the trip reports board, to save hijacking Waynes posts 
Have a few stories and plenty of pics to share. Here's the link


----------



## burt

DISWolves said:


> Those few hours by the pool - red head and neck
> Still can't get Wayne in the water.....Looks like it's down to Scojos (Tracy) at the pool party on 13th. I have already asked Matt to video it and post on YouTube
> Martin wil hold the champers
> Just decided to do a little trippie on the trip reports board, to save hijacking Waynes posts
> Have a few stories and plenty of pics to share. Will post the link later



Join the club Nige, we had a few hours on clearwater beach this morning, mainly in the rain and despite using suntan creams i look like a lobster and my legs are on fire, looking forward to the pool party, i will be the one in jeans, sweatshirt, coat,scarf and wooly hat - not taking any more chances 

Hopefully catch  up with you both tomorrow, im sure we can get Wayne in the pool one way or another - how about we tell him theres a 10% of coupon on the bottom of the pool, he will be in like a rat up a drainpipe


----------



## wayneg

MuxtonMiley said:


> We've been trying to get an ADR for Teppan Edo for weeks without success - our DD's really like the look of it from the videos online. What do you think the chances of a walk in are (we arrive 19th - only 7 more sleeps!!!)


Keep trying for Teppan Edo, I got the 3rd date I tried.



DISWolves said:


> Those few hours by the pool - red head and neck


I warned you, I knew it was hot out there today.


burt said:


> Hopefully catch  up with you both tomorrow, im sure we can get Wayne in the pool one way or another - how about we tell him theres a 10% of coupon on the bottom of the pool, he will be in like a rat up a drainpipe



You are so funny, no I wouldn't.......... might if it was 20% though

Few pics from today.
Cinnamon roll, Main st bakery, snack credit





Lunch Columbia Harbor House





Meal with Rob(Fuse04) Sandra & Hannah, great to meet up with them again.
Tutto Itallio, bit disappointed they removed the lamb I was going to have but veal was very nice, Karen and Matt wanted the profiteroles same as last year but they had gone also.










Another cheesecake although nice not as good as yesterdays.















Karen thought it was funny taking a pic of me checking the bill and making a note of the cost to add to spreadsheet.





Pic after the meal of all 6 of us.





Matt & Hannah with the staff, Claudio was very funny, asked for $10 for taking our pics, said he liked Matts camera so ran off with it. Nice to have some Cast members with his sense of humour like his.


----------



## iluvtot

Morning all!

Great pics as usual. Shame about the change in menu at Tutto Italia, though we decided not to go this year, because of my allergy to rosemary. There was only one thing on the menu I could have last year, the sole; (lucky I eat fish!), and I  couldn't even have the veggies!!
We are hopefully planning to try Via Italia. Is that on your list Wayne? I'm sure a few of us on the boards would be interested to hear your thoughts on it (Pooh's-Honey-pot springs to mind! )
What did you all have at CHH? It must've been good! It's not often that you all choose the same

Jules x


----------



## heatherbelle

oooo, Captains Grill looks yummy, I might change one of my others for that.  I have Captains Grill booked for breakfast for the day we are going to HRH and HPW, so I was going to cancel it.  I really think I need to update to the delux dining plan and then I can try them all LOL.


----------



## dixonsontour

Tutto looks really nice.

Have a great day - loving all the food porn


----------



## zippy99

Wow - just read the entire thread - we still have one reservation free to book and am so tempted by Teppan Edo now - will have to show my husband the video.

Nothing like a live updates thread with pictures to get you excited!!


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

More great photos and updates, Wayne!

Columbia Harbour House pics made me hungry - it's my fave theme park CS!  Plus you'll get to go there again for KTTK.  I hope you enjoy it, we did, although I found most of the other people asked questions I knew the answers to.  I made sure I asked plenty myself though, and so did Carl!

Our case is now packed - can hardly believe I get everything into a case within a case!  Just need to check the weight but I can lift it so it can't be that heavy.  Tell that rain by Sunday I only want to be seeing it in 20 minute burst, once or twice a day, alright?!


----------



## irenep

Thanks for another great update, Wayne. I hate the way all the good stuff is disappearing from the menus because of the Dining Plan. I was looking forward to the lamb at Tutto Italia. I also found in April that WPE no longer include salad with the main pasta dishes -annoying as we never do the DP and have to pay extra for these things.



iluvtot said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Great pics as usual. Shame about the change in menu at Tutto Italia, though we decided not to go this year, because of my allergy to rosemary. There was only one thing on the menu I could have last year, the sole; (lucky I eat fish!), and I  couldn't even have the veggies!!



Looks like I may have to rethink our reservation here then - my DD can't stand anything with rosemary. It seems that everywhere we go in the USA they have to add either rosemary or cinnamon (and they don't tell you until its too late!)


----------



## wayneg

iluvtot said:


> What did you all have at CHH? It must've been good! It's not often that you all choose the same
> 
> Jules x


fish & chicken nugget combo but next time I will have shrimp I saw others getting it and it looked good. 


Scrap_Vamp said:


> Tell that rain by Sunday I only want to be seeing it in 20 minute burst, once or twice a day, alright?!



Hope we are over the worst and see more sunshine now, if it rains on DISmeet evening we will all have to goto Mart's place he has the biggest room.


----------



## DISWolves

> Hope we are over the worst and see more sunshine now, if it rains on DISmeet evening we will all have to goto Mart's place he has the biggest room.



Do you think that room will be big enough?
I hear they are putting a coach on from DTD


----------



## iluvtot

irenep said:


> Looks like I may have to rethink our reservation here then - my DD can't stand anything with rosemary. It seems that everywhere we go in the USA they have to add either rosemary or cinnamon (and they don't tell you until its too late!)



i know, and though I'm not allergic to it, I really don't like cinnamon! 
The other place that uses alot of Rosemary is the Tusker House. The chef took me around the buffet, and there was hardly anything I could eat. Also the food in Morroco. I had to send back a dish in the restaurant because I saw the rosemary. In the CS my DD ordered the meatballs, but didn't like them so took my chicken. bad move for me as the meatballs had rosemary in them

Jules x


----------



## heatherbelle

Scrap_Vamp said:


> Our case is now packed - can hardly believe I get everything into a case within a case!  Just need to check the weight but I can lift it so it can't be that heavy.  Tell that rain by Sunday I only want to be seeing it in 20 minute burst, once or twice a day, alright?!



Gosh, I need to get organised, I haven't packed yet and we leave Saturday and I'm at work tomorrow.  Spending too much time reading Wayne's updates.

I'm hoping the heavy rains will be over too by Ssaturday afternoon, when we arrive.


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

heatherbelle said:


> Gosh, I need to get organised, I haven't packed yet and we leave Saturday and I'm at work tomorrow.  Spending too much time reading Wayne's updates.
> 
> I'm hoping the heavy rains will be over too by Ssaturday afternoon, when we arrive.



Lol - it's great because Wayne always seems to leave just before us so it helps with the anticipation!

We go up to Heathrow on Saturday and fly Sunday morning


----------



## dixonsontour

Can recommend the fried shrimp at CHH - big portion and v nice - comes with coleslaw and fries.

Hope it stops raining for the DIS meet.


----------



## luke

More wifi so can catch up, seems you're having a good time as we are, and the wearer is picking up at last!!  

Still trying to arrange to come to OKW for the party tomorrow so hopefully see you then


----------



## Cyrano

wayneg said:


> Matt & Hannah with the staff, Claudio was very funny, asked for $10 for taking our pics, said he liked Matts camera so ran off with it. Nice to have some Cast members with his sense of humour like his.



Does anyone else think the meat looks like it has an eye on the left 

I think the photo with the staff is great. CM's are definitely one of the best attractions at WDW


----------



## 2Tiggies

Cyrano said:


> Does anyone else think the meat looks like it has an eye on the left



It looked like a steak to me until I read your post.  Now it looks like a fish   Darn, you just ruined it!


----------



## wayneg

luke said:


> Still trying to arrange to come to OKW for the party tomorrow so hopefully see you then



Hope you get here Luke.
Mart and family checked in today, saw them outside HH waiting for their room to be prepared.

Went into HS today for opening, very busy all morning. 
Just a small shower today so hope its getting back to good weather.
Garden Grill at Epcot tonight.


----------



## Cyrano

2Tiggies said:


> It looked like a steak to me until I read your post.  Now it looks like a fish   Darn, you just ruined it!



That is what I mean. I can't look at it and think of meat either


----------



## DISWolves

luke said:


> More wifi so can catch up, seems you're having a good time as we are, and the wearer is picking up at last!!
> 
> Still trying to arrange to come to OKW for the party tomorrow so hopefully see you then



  Hi Luke

Can you let us know where the free wifi spots are that you have hooked up to so far?
Found one today in Earl of Sandwich DTD - also Innoventions EPCOT - near to IBM area,

Karen says Wayne is like a kid with a new toy - phone out, checking for wifi signal


----------



## fairytale

Oh I am so jealous of you all, so many of you seem to be jetting out within the next week and having had to cancel our October trip this year I'm still 14 months off.

Excellent trip report as usual Wayne, thank you


----------



## wayneg

Just rembered Jules asked if we were doing Via Italia, not on our list. We don't eat pizza much. Don't mind the odd slice but not something we have for a meal.

Too tired to post last night, it was a long day. HS for opening, meal in Epcot and ending in MK with parade and fireworks.
We decided we prefer Spectro Magic but Summer Nightastic! fireworks were brilliant.

Yesterdays food.
Lunch at Backlot Express, took a while to find a table(really busy in HS yesterday) so didn't take pics, just got one of the cheesecake I had, another good one.





Evening meal, wasn't sure about Garden Grill after mixed reviews but we all really liked it, good character interaction, service and food. Dessert was superb strawberry & rhubard crisp with vanilla sauce.




















Both Chip & Dale said how tall Matt was, Chip stood on seat to be taller.



































I love sweet potato fries which were on the menu.





2nd plate of meat(didn't get anymore fish, meat was too good) which was even nicer then the 1st.















server brought us a piece of celebration choc cake for our anniversary.





Just going to get ready for our only breakfast this trip, Ohana.


----------



## crabbie1

Food has changed since we last went .Looks better but always had really good character interaction.Great pics. Let us know what you think of stitch and co. LOVE stitich and our first time as well wayne. Can you let me know how much per adult and child as paying oop for this one.


----------



## yummymummywales

dixonsontour said:


> Can recommend the fried shrimp at CHH - big portion and v nice - comes with coleslaw and fries.
> 
> Hope it stops raining for the DIS meet.



Can anyone let me know where Columbia Harbour House is please? The shrimp sounds nice....


----------



## wayneg

yummymummywales said:


> Can anyone let me know where Columbia Harbour House is please? The shrimp sounds nice....



In Magic Kingdom near Haunted Mansion.


----------



## wayneg

crabbie1 said:


> Food has changed since we last went .Looks better but always had really good character interaction.Great pics. Let us know what you think of stitch and co. LOVE stitich and our first time as well wayne. Can you let me know how much per adult and child as paying oop for this one.



http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=375
Says $20.99 adult, $11.99 child. updated in June so doubt it has changed.
Breakfasts are a really bad use of credits on DDP but we decided to do one.


----------



## cazzie

Looks like you had a better meal than us at the Garden Grill, we had one small piece of meat each and fish plus a couple of beans and carrotts.  I remember leaving and going to find something to eat.  We both agreed it was the worst meal we had done on the dining plan, the characters were excellent though.


----------



## wayneg

cazzie said:


> Looks like you had a better meal than us at the Garden Grill, we had one small piece of meat each and fish plus a couple of beans and carrotts.  I remember leaving and going to find something to eat.  We both agreed it was the worst meal we had done on the dining plan, the characters were excellent though.



You should have asked for more, they will keep bringing it as long as you ask for it. 
I am not shy when it comes to getting my monies worth at these all you can eat places.


----------



## zippy99

Ahhh nothing beats the Ohana Breakfast - may not be the best value for money if thats what your aim is on the DDP - but for us it is the most special meal we have in Disney - DD is a massive stitch fan.

This is her in Ohana's last year with Stitch - and yes that dress is coming again this year - she got so much attention because of it!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Wow Zippy99, I your daughter is absolutely gorgeous!  Where did you get the dress? 

Wayne, I have been watching your pics daily and watching Karen getting more and more tanned with each day.  Boy, I could use some of that sun!


----------



## zippy99

I made the dress 2tiggies!

Was so proud of myself I bought a red tshirt dress from a charity shop, some White material and that fabric webbing stuff that bonds material together with an iron.  I then made the leaf template and started cutting them out and ironed them on - took a out 30 mins and worked out so well and cost about £6!


----------



## 2Tiggies

zippy99 said:


> I made the dress 2tiggies!
> 
> Was so proud of myself



So you should be!!!!!   I wondered if you had bought it at Disney.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Another great day Wayne 
Although we haven't been for three years we stumbled upon garden grill and decided to go in once when it was almost empty - the character interaction was the best and funniest I've ever had and we loved the food  I remember the cornbread being gorgeous


----------



## wayneg

Just a quick post, another downpour outside, hope we don't get any from 7pm for the meet.
Did Ohana breakfast, price has gone up a lot, its $24.99pp ($13.99 child) 
Character interaction not as good as last night at Garden Grill, Mickey never even made it around to us. Others just a quick standard photo shoot op.
It was OK, nice sausage but bacon a waste of space, I just don't get $25 for breakfast but its something I rarely eat. Potato wedges even though were nice are just too heavy to be eating in the morning to be walking around Seaworld with.
I am sure if we get free DDP again we will do another character breakfast but they are not my cup of tea, I prefer to eat in the evenings.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Oh no, that is not what I want to hear.  Is the price up because of the seasonal surcharge, or was that the regular price?


----------



## Elise79

Loving the food porn 

You have just added Garden Grill back on to our list of restaurants - last time we ate there we were really disappointed (3rd visit).

When are you eating at Yatchsmans? We loved our steaks there and the portions are large (we walked out stuffed) and the onion pull apart rolls are to die for 

Fingers cross for dry evening for the meet


----------



## wayneg

Seasonal surcharges are for Xmas, Easter etc, not in August.

Yachtsman is on Sunday evening.


----------



## dixonsontour

zippy 99 - very impressed with your handiwork, your daughter looks lovely.

Garden Grill looks great to me but not to DH. He's just not going for it. I've got an adr and am working on it. I have a soft spot for chip and dale


----------



## Linda67

More great updates
I'm really enjoying hearing about your trip each day
Have fun !!


----------



## 2Tiggies

I'm hoping for some photos and a report from the DIS meet!


----------



## burt

2Tiggies said:


> I'm hoping for some photos and a report from the DIS meet!



Well we are sat on the balcony and it hasnt stopped raining for the last 2 hours! The photos from the dis meet we will all have ponchos on the way things are going - not looking good to get Wayne in the pool


----------



## crabbie1

burt said:


> Well we are sat on the balcony and it hasnt stopped raining for the last 2 hours! The photos from the dis meet we will all have ponchos on the way things are going - not looking good to get Wayne in the pool


Hope your all having a good time Mart. Raining in kingswinford as well At least your in Disney


----------



## wayneg

burt said:


> Well we are sat on the balcony and it hasnt stopped raining for the last 2 hours! The photos from the dis meet we will all have ponchos on the way things are going - not looking good to get Wayne in the pool



All ready in my swimming shorts and doesn't look like I am going swimming, forcast same thunderstorms until 9pm then clear skys so maybe a dip later.

Just been to Port Orleans FQ for a bite to eat, very very quiet and 1 food unit closed for refurb. Is it here they were upgrading people for next month? looks like they started early never seen it so quiet.


----------



## cazzie

Ye, POFQ was where we had originally booked before being offered the upgrade.  If they are upgrading the food court I am glad we decided to move as the choice wasn't brilliant to start although it's not far to walk to Riverside.  Hope the weather clears up soon, have a good night.


----------



## luke

What's with this weather?!!! I've even turned on 3G now I can't get to wifi to see if we are all still gathering by the okw pool?


----------



## burt

luke said:


> What's with this weather?!!! I've even turned on 3G now I can't get to wifi to see if we are all still gathering by the okw pool?



Not sure whats happening Luke, problem is there is not much cover at OKW pool or even an inside counter service where we can go.


----------



## luke

Rain has stopped now, skies looking clearer. At least here at SSR, wondering what OKW looks like but I imagine it's similar?


----------



## 2Tiggies

I hope the weather stays clear for you guys.


----------



## igk

So... did it stop raining? How was the meet - any juicy stories?


----------



## 2Tiggies

igk said:


> So... did it stop raining? How was the meet - any juicy stories?



I take it they had a good time - nobody's posted on here today!


----------



## iluvtot

2Tiggies said:


> I take it they had a good time - nobody's posted on here today!



That's what I was thinking! I came on this am to get my usual morning fix, and..... nothing!!!

Jules x


----------



## 2Tiggies

iluvtot said:


> That's what I was thinking! I came on this am to get my usual morning fix, and..... nothing!!!
> 
> Jules x



I know.  How inconsiderate of them.  First they leave us behind, then they torment us with food porn and sun tans, and now they shut us out!


----------



## aaronandterri

Hi Wayne ~ great thread!..I love to follow your live trippies.

Have been Away but have come back and spent all morning catching up on this thread, looks like your having fun, shame about all the rain....

Hope the meet went off well....looks like your all recovering!


terri x


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Just a quick post, another downpour outside, hope we don't get any from 7pm for the meet.
> Did Ohana breakfast, price has gone up a lot, its $24.99pp ($13.99 child)
> Character interaction not as good as last night at Garden Grill, Mickey never even made it around to us. Others just a quick standard photo shoot op.
> It was OK, nice sausage but bacon a waste of space, I just don't get $25 for breakfast but its something I rarely eat. Potato wedges even though were nice are just too heavy to be eating in the morning to be walking around Seaworld with.
> I am sure if we get free DDP again we will do another character breakfast but they are not my cup of tea, I prefer to eat in the evenings.



can't wait to see pictures from the meet!!  hope the weather was good!

on the DDP, character breakfasts are the worst value for money IMO....

when DD was on the free dining plan, she ate at the crystal palace and chef mickeys for lunch or dinner...never for breakfast...

in general, the lunch/dinner buffets are great when on the dining plan..

by the way, are you planning on eating at Boma? 
i ate there for the first time in june and loved it....but i wish i'd had a larger stomach..
we experienced that don't eat dinner early because of little kids phenomenon at Boma.....
when we came in, it was about 7:30....still lots and lots of kids and very very very very noisy...
but about halfway through the meal, the kids were gone and the place was so much more pleasant..
next time i eat there, i'll purposely come much later..


----------



## luke

Well when I left near 11 everyone was still going strong...


----------



## 2Tiggies

luke said:


> Well when I left near 11 everyone was still going strong...



Oh Luke, you didn't fade on them did you?   Did you all have a good time?


----------



## iluvtot

luke said:


> Well when I left near 11 everyone was still going strong...



Ah, hello! Someone has surfaced! 
Must've been a really good meet!! 

Jules x


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> by the way, are you planning on eating at Boma?
> i ate there for the first time in june and loved it....but i wish i'd had a larger stomach..



Eaten twice at Boma, 1st time really enjoyed, 2nd time not so much but we had eaten lunch at Beaches and Cream so that proabably affected our appetite. No plans to return for now, want to try other places.

A big thank you to all who turned up last night, hope everyone enjoyed it as much as us. Also thank you to Tracy for the bottle of Champagne (and not throwing me in the pool)
With the weather I expected it being a bit of a flop but thankfully the skies cleared and turned into a hot dry evening from about 8pm.
Didn't go on too much longer after Luke left, around midnight everyone had gone.
Nice skies after the rain.





Rob (Fuse04) & Nigel (DISWolves)





2 of Paula(Luke's Wife) & Nigel










Mart (burt) & me





Matt





Luke & tracy (scojos) 





Me & EvertonCJ (Chris & family) 















All Atar Pauls family & EvertonCJ's family





Me, Rob, Chris & Paul (All Star Paul)















Paula, Bruno(Tracy's Husband) and me.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Thanks Wayne.  Now I can finally go out to the shops   Looks like you all had a fab time.


----------



## luke

Great pics Wayne! We had loads of fun!! Weather was perfect once that pesky rain stopped!!

What are your plans for today then? We're having a game of mini golf later, for now tho I'm back stalking wifi while Paula buys handbags in Coach


----------



## DISWolves

A great evening Wayne
What Wayne didn't mention was that he had previously done a group booking for 3 families at Hoop. Disney kindly took  ALL of the credits off his dining plan. After all was sorted Disney credited him with $50 which he promptly put behind the bar for the DISmeet group
Thanks Wayne!


----------



## luke

Have fun at Hoop De Doo you all, now Wayne isn't in negative equity on his table service credits


----------



## Disneymad

Looks like you all had a grand time - I'm very jealous!


----------



## 2Tiggies

Disneymad said:


> Looks like you all had a grand time - I'm very jealous!



Since you were first, everyone else will have to be jealous  II, III, IV, V ........!


----------



## aaronandterri

I wish i had been there...i so need a Disney fix!, great pics glad the weather came good for you


----------



## igk

aaronandterri said:


> I wish i had been there...i so need a Disney fix!, great pics glad the weather came good for you



Me too!


----------



## iluvtot

Looks like everyone had a great time, and the photos are lovely, (the way you can see the evening progressing!)  
Can't wait to be there ourselves! 8 days and counting 

Jules x


----------



## burt

A very enjoyable evening once the rain had stopped , great to see some old faces and some new ones aswell. Huge thanks to Wayne for arranging it and for putting the 50 dollars behind the bar (not doing his reputation as a tight northerner much good ) Hope Paula took it easy with the handbags Luke she was planning on doing a lot of your dollars today she told us 

Hope Wayne got his dining credits sorted out although i did see him Karen and Matt sharing a cheese sandwich earlier today so i dont think they did give him his credits back  and finally thanks to Nigel for the lift home. All in all a great night with some super people, roll on the next one


----------



## iluvtot

luke said:


> Great pics Wayne! We had loads of fun!! Weather was perfect once that pesky rain stopped!!
> 
> I'm back stalking wifi while Paula buys handbags in Coach



Sounds like a good trade to me, I l-u-r-v Coach! Did Paula get any bargains? It's at the top of my shopping list for when we arrive! 


Jules x


----------



## disneyholic family

great pics of the meet Wayne!!  
looks like a lovely time 
and what perfect weather you had!!! 
how did you manage that????


----------



## dixonsontour

Nice to see everyone enjoying themselves. What did the other guests makre of the british invasion?


----------



## jockey

Great pics looks like you had a great evening


----------



## luke

DISWolves said:


> Hope Paula took it easy with the handbags Luke she was planning on doing a lot of your dollars today she told us
> 
> $200 in Coach, so could have been worse! We're back at the Mall at Millennia now tho so hmmmm (I am within touching distance of Apple tho, dare I check their iPad stock?! )
> 
> Was great to put faces to names, and as I said, today's weather has been great because I didn't venture into a theme park


----------



## luke

Hope there's aircon at Hoop de Doo, I'm melting at my new wifi spot, Winter Sunmerland


----------



## wayneg

Couple of counter service meals, 1 POR(far better) other POFQ


























Been to MK this evening for last showing of the summer fireworks, a long time since I saw MK so busy. not a space anywhere to view the fireworks around main st.


----------



## wayneg

Breakfast at Ohana yesterday.




















































This evening ate a Kona cafe, one we were not sure about but had a really nice meal there, Matt and Karen started with salad, I ate Karens as she didn't like the blue cheese on it.
Entrees, Matt and Karen had chicken noodles which were really good, I had the teryaki New York strip, this has to be one of the most tender tastiest steaks I have ever eaten. Desserts Karen & Matt had cheesecake which is up at the top of my cheesecake list at joint 1st with Captains grille, I had choc fondu which was superb, waitress also brought us out some anniversary cupcakes.














































Into MK for the evening.


----------



## tinks_1989

great update again wayne looking forward to more we are trying kona for the first time this year the cheese cake looks very good


----------



## disneyholic family

yummy pictures Wayne!!!

the crowd at MK is exactly how it was every single evening i was there in June!
I thought i was going to die there were so many people...

the first night i arrived, i went to MK at about 8:30....there were so many people arriving at the same time that i seriously thought i'd be crushed so i left...

the next few times, i arrived much earlier so that i wouldn't encounter the huge crush of people arriving just for the parade/fireworks..

but then i made the same mistake again with my mom and sister..
we arrived at about 9:05, after the parade had already started...

i really seriously thought we were going to die....i have never seen so many people in the mainstreet area in my life and i've been there on the 4th of July....it was truly insane.....and i think possibly dangerous had there been an emergency (think germany)...

i meant to write a letter to management telling them that i thought they're playing with fire....those little CMs are simply not up to controlling crowds of that size...

i forgot to say that during one of my backstage tours when i was there in June - the CMs said that MK was setting new records for numbers of people entering the park in the evening...
they even mentioned that first night i arrived in WDW - they said it was a new record for number of people entering the park so late in the evening and all at one time...
i can definitely attest to the insane size of the crowd!!!
i guess summernightastic must have been a success for them in terms of bringing people into the park...


----------



## 2Tiggies

What was the first chocolate cake yummy looking goodie in your last post Wayne?  Was it choc cake or a brownie?  It looks .  

I was also wondering where you were standing for the MK fireworks show as you seemed to be elevated slightly above the Main Street Crowd.  I thought the Main St station, but it didn't look like you were high enough to have been standing there.  Mmmmm, those crowds bring back memories of one night at MK 

One more thing (why do I always have so much to say ), I really like the photo in the ferry.  I must try and remember that when we go.


----------



## DISWolves

We saw Wayne, Karen & Matt going on their way to MK. When we arrived into park from EPCOT at 8:30  people were 6-10 deep all along route for Electric Parade, Finally got a spot near to Splash Mountain, only about 4 from the front. Made our way back to Main Street for fireworks and ended up standing about 6 feet from fuse04 (Rob). Managed to take some video on my compact as a keep sake. Display seemd a bit of mixture between Wishes and the Pirates & Princess shows


----------



## DISWolves

2Tiggies said:


> I was also wondering where you were standing for the MK fireworks show as you seemed to be elevated slightly above the Main Street Crowd.  I thought the Main St station, but it didn't look like you were high enough to have been standing there.  Mmmmm, those crowds bring back memories of one night at MK



I reckon that Matt could have taken it
At 6ft 3" he has the unfair advantage of arriving 2 minutes before the show and still getting a brilliant view!


----------



## 2Tiggies

DISWolves said:


> I reckon that Matt could have taken it
> He had the unfair advantage of arriving 2 minutes before the show and still getting a brilliant view!



Remind me to ask Matt if he would like to accompany us in October.  I too would love to have that unfair advantage 

It sounds like you are a magnet for the DISers.  I have often wondered how many times I have stood next to or even spoken to people from the DIS without even knowing it.  I suppose you will spot them more easily if you know what they look like.


----------



## T16GEM

wayneg said:


> Couple of counter service meals, 1 POR(far better) other POFQ



I LOVE LOVE LOVE the bread that you get with the pasta!  






wayneg said:


> Been to MK this evening for last showing of the summer fireworks, a long time since I saw MK so busy. not a space anywhere to view the fireworks around main st.



 I don't remember it being that busy at Christmas!! 

Looks scary! 

Glad that you all had a great meet, I loved the little name badges that you al had on! Who made those?

I'm another who doesn't really get the $25 for breakfast thing!  We have only done it once Chef Mickey's for DS's 3rd birthday, we enjoyed it but I don't usually eat breakfast either so it was a whole lot of food to be having first thing in the morning! 

How much longer are you there for?


----------



## katiec

Looks like you all had a fab meet 

Trip report/food pic all great - love logging on in my lunch hour for my daily updates


----------



## dixonsontour

Kona looks lovely - thanks for the updates


----------



## wayneg

2Tiggies said:


> What was the first chocolate cake yummy looking goodie in your last post Wayne?  Was it choc cake or a brownie?  It looks .
> 
> I was also wondering where you were standing for the MK fireworks show as you seemed to be elevated slightly above the Main Street Crowd.  I thought the Main St station, but it didn't look like you were high enough to have been standing there.  Mmmmm, those crowds bring back memories of one night at MK
> 
> One more thing (why do I always have so much to say ), I really like the photo in the ferry.  I must try and remember that when we go.


It was brownie, which I sometimes find a bit dry but this was a good one.
We almost always stand outside CP for fireworks but not a chance last night, only time I have seen crowds like that was Xmas & Easter. we were just by the info board on Main St, as Nigel says Matt at 6:3 gets shots easily like the one on the ferry, can easily put hisself out of the window by a few feet further than most people. will post another pic at the end of here of him towering over us.


DISWolves said:


> I reckon that Matt could have taken it
> At 6ft 3" he has the unfair advantage of arriving 2 minutes before the show and still getting a brilliant view!


Must be great being so tall, only disadvantage is I have to feed him, takes some filling


T16GEM said:


> Glad that you all had a great meet, I loved the little name badges that you al had on! Who made those?
> 
> How much longer are you there for?



Myself and Karen made them, about 60 of them between the 2 meets 
exactly 2 weeks left, go home Sunday 29th.


----------



## iluvtot

Hey Wayne,
I really don't know why I bothered doing my ADR's all that time ago!  I have just changed another for the Kona Cafe after seeing your pics. I should've just waited untill I saw your TR!!

Jules x

PS love the last photo!


----------



## scottish mum

sounds like you are having a great time, your dis meet looks like you all had a good time.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Ha!  I didnt realise Matt was actually IN the ferry when he took the shot.  There goes my idea of trying it.  I certainly don't think my 5'3 frame would achieve the same result!


----------



## Linda67

Great updates Wayne
Looks like your DIS meet was so much fun
Kona looks yummy as always 
Wow, I have never seen Main Street look that busy !!


----------



## edinburghlass

You know you have been away too long when you have to google OKW Disney to find out where you all are 

What a handsome young man Matt is growing up (and up) to be, loving the trip report and the food porn photos.

Apart from a Christmas w/end at Disney Paris a couple of years ago its been a while since we were in Florida but hopefully we will be back later this year or spring next year.  Meantime I will lose myself for hours again reading everyone's trips reports.


----------



## wayneg

2Tiggies said:


> Ha!  I didnt realise Matt was actually IN the ferry when he took the shot.  There goes my idea of trying it.  I certainly don't think my 5'3 frame would achieve the same result!


 no he was inside leaning out thru a window.



edinburghlass said:


> You know you have been away too long when you have to google OKW Disney to find out where you all are
> 
> What a handsome young man Matt is growing up (and up) to be, loving the trip report and the food porn photos.
> 
> Apart from a Christmas w/end at Disney Paris a couple of years ago its been a while since we were in Florida but hopefully we will be back later this year or spring next year.  Meantime I will lose myself for hours again reading everyone's trips reports.


Great to see you posting again Cynthia, hope we can all help you planning another trip.


Just been to GF for afternoon tea, very enjoyable experience. Will try post pics soon. Yachtsman tonight.


----------



## wayneg

Relaxing day today, great day but eaten way too much.

Afternoon tea at GF http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/garden-view-tea-room/
Ordered 2 Sally Lunn teas both with English breakfast tea, as well as Sally lunn bread with apricot preserve you get choice of strawberries & cream or trifle, we ordered 1 of each. Also ordered 2 servings of scones incl jam & cream. Plus coffee for Karen
Myself and Matt had 4 cups of tea each, scones a little small but you got 2 with cream & jam for $3.50. 
Total bill $38, more than happy to leave 20% tip, excellent service, food and value.
























































2 pics of the floor just outside.


----------



## wayneg

Now the Yachtsman Steakhouse, somewhere we only really went to for Matt, after last year not enjoying Cali Grill and Nigel(DISWolves) having a bad experience here a few days ago I wasn't sure if we should spend 2 credits per person on a meal.
Glad we did, very enjoyable evening, seated right on time and given personalised menus wishing us a Happy 21st Anniversay, bread was excellent choice of 2, best was the onion bread went very well with the garlic, another bread that was very nice with the butter and olive oil.
We don't usually eat a starter but I couldn't resist trying the lobster bisque which was delicious.
Main course Karen had chicken & rosti, myself and Matt both had 24oz Porterhouse, all excellent.
Dessert I had cheescake, Matt & Karen had Kids dessert, see pics.
Little anniversary gift at the end.
Could not fault the service or food, another 20% tip, costing me a fortune this year, its all good so far.


----------



## Linda67

Ooh the food at Yatchsman looks really great

I think we will try and go on our next trip instead of CG


----------



## iluvtot

Hiya!
Glad you enjoyed the afternoon tea. Amazing that it only cost you $38!!
Last year when we went it cost us over $!00 It was DH's b'day, but will have to be more selective this time! 
Well you have done it again Wayne! I am now thinking about booking the Yachtsman, if only for the kids dessert!  In the first pic, I was wondering if the paintbrush was edible, untill I saw the other photos and realised what it was for! 
Btw, The photo's of you and Karen at the top and bottom are really lovely!

Jules x


----------



## cherjp

2Tiggies said:


> Ha!  I didnt realise Matt was actually IN the ferry when he took the shot.  There goes my idea of trying it.  I certainly don't think my 5'3 frame would achieve the same result!



hahaha... where did you think he was..... walking beside the ferry !!!!

Sorry you made me spill my brekkie!!!!


----------



## dixonsontour

Great yachtsman photos - we are going for the first time this trip for DH's birthday - our first try at a signature.

My DD will love that dessert (looks like the big kids did!)


----------



## Pegasus928

Great updates Wayne.

Loving the shot of you holding onto that little delicate tea cup - can't imagine that happens much in your everyday life


----------



## Disneymad

Super pics as normal. Loved Kona when we've been there in the past, got a breakfast and dinner booked there for next trip, looking forward to both even more now!

But wow, Main Street...just wow, that's insane crowds for 'just' August. Perhaps that's the reason they extended MSEP, it seems to be attracting a lot of people - hope it's a bit calmer in Sept/Oct or I'll be skipping it, much as I really love the parade I just can't be doing with that sort of crazy crowd.

Afternoon tea looks fab though. I've done it once waaaay back and actually had it pencilled in at one point for next trip then talked myself out of it for some reason - now I really want to do it again 

Glad to hear Yachtsman is back on track too - guess every restaurant can have a bad night. Never been there before but planning on eating at the Crews Cup for a more informal version - I think I might have to go for the kids dessert too, that looks so cool!

Even if I forget to say so after every report, I am really enjoying all the pictures you post


----------



## disneyholic family

wow - i can't believe your tea only cost $38 - i will definitely go there next time...it looks lovely and like the perfect break from a day at the parks!!

and i LOVE that kids dessert.....i wonder if any other restaurants at WDW offer that...
i doubt we'll eat at the yachtsman steakhouse - i can't imagine they have much on offer for a vegetarian....but i'll check the menu to see...

are the puzzle pieces white chocolate or cookies?

wonderful pictures of the family!!!!


----------



## fairytale

Great TR Wayne 

Can I ask?, did you see any children eating at the Yachtsman?.

Although our Children are very restaurant friendly, I sometimes feel that certain restaurants are much better left to the adults  it been one of the reasons we've always steered away from the Cali Grill, however after your review last year I was glad we did


----------



## disneyholic family

fairytale said:


> Great TR Wayne
> 
> Can I ask?, did you see any children eating at the Yachtsman?.
> 
> Although our Children are very restaurant friendly, I sometimes feel that certain restaurants are much better left to the adults  it been one of the reasons we've always steered away from the Cali Grill, however after your review last year I was glad we did




other than Victoria and Alberts - where children under 10 aren't permitted - i don't think kids are out of place at any disney restaurant, including the signatures...


----------



## mumloveseeyore

our kids really enjoyed dinner at the yachtsman, there were other families there too


----------



## fairytale

Thanks for your thoughts guys.

Thinking about it we usually opt for fairly early reservation times, anything past 7.30pm and we usually have to carry them out !!!

I would think the earlier the reservation, the more families that would be in there


----------



## dixonsontour

That's what we've done - got an adr for yachtsman at 6 ish as we've got DD aged 4 with us.


----------



## wayneg

Pegasus928 said:


> Great updates Wayne.
> 
> Loving the shot of you holding onto that little delicate tea cup - can't imagine that happens much in your everyday life


I am more at home with a mug of Yorkshire tea and some Hobnobs



disneyholic family said:


> are the puzzle pieces white chocolate or cookies?
> 
> wonderful pictures of the family!!!!


They were white choc.



fairytale said:


> Great TR Wayne
> 
> Can I ask?, did you see any children eating at the Yachtsman?.
> 
> Although our Children are very restaurant friendly, I sometimes feel that certain restaurants are much better left to the adults  it been one of the reasons we've always steered away from the Cali Grill, however after your review last year I was glad we did


As others have said thy are welcome everywhere (except V&A) I have noticed a big difference with the times we have eaten, our reservations have been anywhere from 5pm to 8:40pm, earlier meals children on almost every table.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Loved the look of your afternoon tea and I agree with others - a great price.  Might give that a go


----------



## wayneg

A little bit here about the final night of summer fireworks we attended http://thedailydisney.com/blog/2010/08/a-little-scare-before-last-nightastic-fireworks/


----------



## Kevin Stringer

Just caught up with the reports.

You didn't get chucked in the pool at the DIS meet? (shakes head sadly).
All that goading from Sco in chat over the last few months and she chickens out!  

The afternoon tea at the Grand Floridian is lovely. It always surprises me how filling it is as well.

Kev


----------



## disney_princess_85

Great updates Wayne.


----------



## Elise79

wayneg said:


> Now the Yachtsman Steakhouse, somewhere we only really went to for Matt, after last year not enjoying Cali Grill and Nigel(DISWolves) having a bad experience here a few days ago I wasn't sure if we should spend 2 credits per person on a meal.
> Glad we did, very enjoyable evening, seated right on time and given personalised menus wishing us a Happy 21st Anniversay, bread was excellent choice of 2, best was the onion bread went very well with the garlic, another bread that was very nice with the butter and olive oil.
> We don't usually eat a starter but I couldn't resist trying the lobster bisque which was delicious.
> Main course Karen had chicken & rosti, myself and Matt both had 24oz Porterhouse, all excellent.
> Dessert I had cheescake, Matt & Karen had Kids dessert, see pics.
> Little anniversary gift at the end.
> Could not fault the service or food, another 20% tip, costing me a fortune this year, its all good so far.



I am so glad you liked the Yachtsman - we love it there and can't wait to go back in November. Although I really wish you hadn't posted a picture of those onion pull aparts - I have been craving them for months


----------



## igk

Those porterhouse steaks did look good... did you manage to finish them?


----------



## wayneg

igk said:


> Those porterhouse steaks did look good... did you manage to finish them?



Oh yes, couldn't leave steak of that quality.


----------



## Cyrano

wayneg said:


> Oh yes, couldn't leave steak of that quality.



They looked lovely and I think you did the DIS proud by not wasting any 

I have never been a tea and therefore an afternoon tea person. But this looked very relaxing


----------



## wayneg

Cyrano said:


> They looked lovely and I think you did the DIS proud by not wasting any
> 
> I have never been a tea and therefore an afternoon tea person. But this looked very relaxing



Karen doesn't like tea, they do coffee, hot choc, beers, plenty more than just tea. Karen had colombian coffee, $6.29 had 2 cups (larger than tea cups) and still left some. 
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?restaurant.ID=305

All ears is a better link, although prices have risen slightly, coffee now $6.29 not $5.95 http://allears.net/menu/menu_gft.htm


----------



## 2Tiggies

cherjp said:


> hahaha... where did you think he was..... walking beside the ferry !!!!
> 
> Sorry you made me spill my brekkie!!!!


Glad you had a good laugh.  Sorry about your breakfast!  I didn't think he was walking on the water if that's how it looked .  I wondered if he had got off first very quickly when they docked and took the picture with a zoom lens.  



wayneg said:


> Karen doesn't like tea, they do coffee, hot choc, beers, plenty more than just tea. Karen had colombian coffee, $6.29 had 2 cups (larger than tea cups) and still left some.
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?restaurant.ID=305



How did Karen like the coffee?  I am a coffee lover and we all know about the usual Disney coffee


----------



## cherjp

Hi wayne and family looks like you are all  having a fab time  thanks for pictures and reviews ,  really look forward to waking up and seeing all your pictures!!
Can I ask at the Grand Floridan tea do you have a choice of sandwiches ? none of us like fishy stuff so just wondered if these can be subbed . thanks


----------



## wayneg

2Tiggies said:


> How did Karen like the coffee?  I am a coffee lover and we all know about the usual Disney coffee


Not sure how the coffee rates, no expert, it was a little on the strong side but tasted OK to me. 



cherjp said:


> Hi wayne and family looks like you are all  having a fab time  thanks for pictures and reviews ,  really look forward to waking up and seeing all your pictures!!
> Can I ask at the Grand Floridan tea do you have a choice of sandwiches ? none of us like fishy stuff so just wondered if these can be subbed . thanks


We were offered sandwiches but it went in 1 ear and out the other, we had res at Yahctsman so only interested in tea and scones. Have you checked the links, might list fillings on one of those.


----------



## cherjp

yip it mentions the choices but not sure if thats one of each type thing or you would choose what you want. I would really like to do the tea but don't think can convince dh and boys.


----------



## cannp123165

Great updates Wayne!


----------



## wayneg

Just a quick update. Had a fantastic night at Hoop Dee Doo, eaten and drunk way too much but had to post this clip of Nigel almost falling out of the bus, this was 2nd time 1st time was even funnier. Dread to think what he is going to post with me included.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGspaa4d-U0


----------



## iluvtot

cherjp said:


> Hi wayne and family looks like you are all  having a fab time  thanks for pictures and reviews ,  really look forward to waking up and seeing all your pictures!!
> Can I ask at the Grand Floridan tea do you have a choice of sandwiches ? none of us like fishy stuff so just wondered if these can be subbed . thanks



Hi,
We went last year, and DH and I had the Buckingham Palace tea. DH loved the sarnies, there were 4 quarters, very petite, different fillings and breads. Personally, I wasn't that impressed, I remember one was watercress, and I think egg? I actually prefered the kids selection, but that included tuna, so wouldn't suit you! I'm sure you could ask.
We are going again this year though because we all enjoyed it! Just maybe a bit more selective!
Wayne and co didn't have the pastries which were lovely. I will sort some piccies!  

Jules x


----------



## iluvtot

cherjp said:


> yip it mentions the choices but not sure if thats one of each type thing or you would choose what you want. I would really like to do the tea but don't think can convince dh and boys.



Here are some photos:-
The kids sarnies







The adults

<a href="http://s1006.photobucket.com/albums/af189/DisnDat/?action=view&current=DSC01739.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1006.photobucket.com/albums/af189/DisnDat/DSC01739.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s1006.photobucket.com/albums/af189/DisnDat/?action=view&current=DSC01742.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1006.photobucket.com/albums/af189/DisnDat/DSC01742.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



the pastries

<a href="http://s1006.photobucket.com/albums/af189/DisnDat/?action=view&current=DSC01752.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1006.photobucket.com/albums/af189/DisnDat/DSC01752.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Jules x


----------



## disneyholic family

can't wait to see your latest pics Wayne and hopefully more videos of brits gone wild at WDW...


----------



## igk

Yachtsman Steakhouse, Hoop De Doo... you're whizzing through the TS credits - do you have a secret supply?


----------



## wayneg

igk said:


> Yachtsman Steakhouse, Hoop De Doo... you're whizzing through the TS credits - do you have a secret supply?



Drinks around the world evening and 2 pool party evenings with using only CS credits so that left us 3 TS over, Hoop, Yachtsman and Ohana breakfast.

Up at 6 this morning to get ready for Keys to the Kingdom tour at 8:30


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Drinks around the world evening and 2 pool party evenings with using only CS credits so that left us 3 TS over, Hoop, Yachtsman and Ohana breakfast.
> 
> Up at 6 this morning to get ready for Keys to the Kingdom tour at 8:30



i thought character breakfasts are only 1 TS credit...


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> i thought character breakfasts are only 1 TS credit...



Yes but it was in addition to our evening meals, we needed 3 spare credits for a breakfast, a signature and Hoop.


----------



## cherjp

iluvtot said:


> Hi,
> We went last year, and DH and I had the Buckingham Palace tea. DH loved the sarnies, there were 4 quarters, very petite, different fillings and breads. Personally, I wasn't that impressed, I remember one was watercress, and I think egg? I actually prefered the kids selection, but that included tuna, so wouldn't suit you! I'm sure you could ask.
> We are going again this year though because we all enjoyed it! Just maybe a bit more selective!
> Wayne and co didn't have the pastries which were lovely. I will sort some piccies!
> 
> Jules x



Thanx Jules you're a star !!

 I would eat the tuna but no one else would, I would love to do this , might just do it myself for a break !!!


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Yes but it was in addition to our evening meals, we needed 3 spare credits for a breakfast, a signature and Hoop.



oh, i'm slow!!  

you know i think that using two TS credits on Hoop is really good value for money....i remember it costing a lot of money...way more than i thought it was worth...but it would be worth two TS credits!!  something to consider if we get there for free dining..


----------



## burt

What a geat night we had last night at hoop, havent laughed so much for ages, Nige's first attempt to fall of the bus was hilarious. Really enjoyed the show but im sure the fact we had a great server and great company made a big difference

I dont expect Nigel will be on here very early to defend himself, lets just say disney didnt make to much profit from his 2 t\s credits, Between him and Karen a substantial amount of wine was consumed

Roll on next year, cant wait to do it all again


----------



## cornish pixie

Hi Wayne and family you have just made a very wet day in Cornwall so much better.
So glad you are all having a brilliant time we are looking at going again in 2011 Have never done the DD but was pricing next year staying at SS with Dining and we so want to do it just crossing everything that similiar offers will be around in August 2012.
Do you base tips on what the meal would have cost if you had paid for it?
Can't wait to pick your brain on your return continue with making amazing memories and thankyou so much for taking the time to share them with us.
Cornish Pixie


----------



## DISWolves

Are we there yet?

Respect to Karen  They breed em tough up north. 

We shifted a few bottles between us


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> oh, i'm slow!!
> 
> you know i think that using two TS credits on Hoop is really good value for money....i remember it costing a lot of money...way more than i thought it was worth...but it would be worth two TS credits!!  something to consider if we get there for free dining..


Our reciept for 3 had a value of $179 incl tip and all you can drink for about 90 mins, server last night was in top form, 2 drinks at once or another on the table before we finished one. Best server we have had in 3 visits.
Our total bill last night for all 3 families (12 ad & 1 ch)was $711 incl $95 tip. all covered by 26 credits  



burt said:


> What a geat night we had last night at hoop, havent laughed so much for ages, Nige's first attempt to fall of the bus was hilarious. Really enjoyed the show but im sure the fact we had a great server and great company made a big difference
> 
> I dont expect Nigel will be on here very early to defend himself, lets just say disney didnt make to much profit from his 2 t\s credits, Between him and Karen a substantial amount of wine was consumed
> 
> Roll on next year, cant wait to do it all again


Long time since I laughed so much, fantastic night. Hope we get to do it again next year.


cornish pixie said:


> Hi Wayne and family you have just made a very wet day in Cornwall so much better.
> So glad you are all having a brilliant time we are looking at going again in 2011 Have never done the DD but was pricing next year staying at SS with Dining and we so want to do it just crossing everything that similiar offers will be around in August 2012.
> Do you base tips on what the meal would have cost if you had paid for it?
> Can't wait to pick your brain on your return continue with making amazing memories and thankyou so much for taking the time to share them with us.
> Cornish Pixie


No problem, will be home in 2 weeks.


DISWolves said:


> Are we there yet?
> 
> Respect to Karen  They breed em tough up north.
> 
> We shifted a few bottles between us



I would never ever go into a drinking comp with Karen. Drink me under the table any day. Wine is not her drink, if it had been vodka your legs would give way before hers. Most anoying thing is she never gets an hangover.


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> Most anoying thing is she never gets an hangover.



Do you think she would be so kind as to PM me the secret?


----------



## Sweet Pea UK

Hi Wayne

Great updates - so pleased to read about the GF tea as myself and DD are doing that during our stay.

How is your weather  now?  Has the majority of the rain eased off???


----------



## wayneg

2Tiggies said:


> Do you think she would be so kind as to PM me the secret?


I haven't found out after knowing her about 25 years, 



Sweet Pea UK said:


> Hi Wayne
> 
> Great updates - so pleased to read about the GF tea as myself and DD are doing that during our stay.
> 
> How is your weather  now?  Has the majority of the rain eased off???



Hope you enjoy GF as much as we did.
weather is back to very hot and no/little rain last 2-3 days, downpour at lunchtime then just a little downpour on our way to Hoop late yesterday afternoon. Temps are crazy, car said 99oF today, even when we came out of HS at 10pm it said 93oF. sweat pouring off us thru Fantasmic. 

A few more pics, yesterday ate at Pop Century food court, never been before. We didn't enjoy All Star Movies a few years back and wouldn't enjoy Pop, it was so busy, values are just not for us.

This was supposed to be chick parm, never seen chicken parm it was chicken salad. 





Had a wander around the resort.


----------



## wayneg

Our evening at Hoop Dee Doo Review.

Got there a little early so went to see the horses/stables.










Start of the food








































Nigel flirting with the Photo lady.


----------



## wayneg

Nigel trying to eat dessert without laughing.










End of a great evening





Back at OKW bus stop.


----------



## Dollyrar

Looks like you guys had a right laugh!  I've been thinking about trying the Hoop for a giggle. What was your verdict of the show itself?


----------



## Linda67

Another great update - thanks Wayne 

What were your seats like, did you have a good view ?


----------



## dixonsontour

You can see what a fab time everyone is having from the huge grins - great pics!


----------



## 2Tiggies

dixonsontour said:


> You can see what a fab time everyone is having from the huge grins - great pics!



I think it is even better when you go in a big group like that. Looks great fun!


----------



## disney_princess_85

HDDR looks fun! 



wayneg said:


> A few more pics, yesterday ate at Pop Century food court, never been before. We didn't enjoy All Star Movies a few years back and wouldn't enjoy Pop, *it was so busy, values are just not for us*.



I think it depends on when you go. I stayed at Pop in May 2008 and it wasn't busy. In the height of summer (i.e. now), I can imagine it being a little frantic.


----------



## T16GEM

wayneg said:


> Dessert I had cheescake,



You really do like your cheesecake don't you Wayne! 


My kids would love the painting dessert!  What great fun!  Glad to see that Matt and Karen completed their pictures before eating the yummy chocolate!

Looks like everyone had a fab time at Hoop!


----------



## cazzie

disney_princess_85 said:


> I think it depends on when you go. I stayed at Pop in May 2008 and it wasn't busy. In the height of summer (i.e. now), I can imagine it being a little frantic.



I agree, not only that it depends on the time of day.  If we ate early at the values there wouldn't really be any queues but once it got to around 7pm it could be really crowded.  Breakfast IMO is probably the worst as everyone seems to eat around the same time.

Great photos from Hoop De Doo Wayne, When we went I didn't go much for the food and looking at your photos I haven't changed my mind...  Am I the only one who doesn't like corn bread?????


----------



## wayneg

Dollyrar said:


> Looks like you guys had a right laugh!  I've been thinking about trying the Hoop for a giggle. What was your verdict of the show itself?


3rd time we have been, its not the best show in the world but with a few drinks its hilarious to us.


Linda67 said:


> Another great update - thanks Wayne
> 
> What were your seats like, did you have a good view ?


We were at the back of lower level, not really a bad seat in the hall.



T16GEM said:


> You really do like your cheesecake don't you Wayne!


Yes, fave dessert but last night it was choc cheesecake at Mama Melrose, not a choc fan so I didn't have it but Matt did.


cazzie said:


> .
> 
> Great photos from Hoop De Doo Wayne, When we went I didn't go much for the food and looking at your photos I haven't changed my mind...  Am I the only one who doesn't like corn bread?????



I don't dislike cornbread, I just don't see the point in it quite tasteless & fills you up.
Hoop food is not for everyone but I realy like it, I just eat chicken & ribs none of the extras, then a little strawberry shortcake. We also like Trails End buffet next door, similar food but a little more choice.


----------



## PJB71

Looks like a good night was had by all


----------



## scojos

firstly..im back
2ndly, can you please photo shop photosof me before you post them, i like to be slim
cani say thank you for organising the meet it took us over 2 hours to get back to our villa from okw...disney transport is pants
victoria and albert review will be done soon, but itwas amazing, saw rob and paula and everton cj s family at boma on sunday night, mini dis meet
we have had a great time, except disney charged the wrong card and we have no money now, anyone know how long it takes for a credit to appear on a fairfax card???
tracy xx


----------



## wayneg

scojos said:


> firstly..im back
> 2ndly, can you please photo shop photosof me before you post them, i like to be slim
> cani say thank you for organising the meet it took us over 2 hours to get back to our villa from okw...disney transport is pants



Takes me long enough to upload without photoshop should be an auto setting for slim, like redeye reduction

We tried Disney transport again for Hoop, very impressed, last year we did OKW~DTD~FW then internal FW bus, took forever. This time OKW~MK then boat to FW, far better route. 
Went so well we decided to take bus following morning(yesterday) to MK for Keys to the Kingdon tour. Nightmare, had to stand as bus was full & screeming child next to us all the way there, coming back far too warm on bus, will stick to car in future.


----------



## 2Tiggies

scojos said:


> firstly..im back
> 2ndly, can you please photo shop photosof me before you post them, i like to be slim
> cani say thank you for organising the meet it took us over 2 hours to get back to our villa from okw...disney transport is pants
> victoria and albert review will be done soon, but itwas amazing, saw rob and paula and everton cj s family at boma on sunday night, mini dis meet
> we have had a great time, except disney charged the wrong card and we have no money now, anyone know how long it takes for a credit to appear on a fairfax card???
> tracy xx



Welcome back!    Are you actually back in the UK, or did you mean back on the DIS? 

When I saw your picture I though you looked lovely. 

Did you use Disney buses to SSR?  We have had great experiences with Disney transportation. 

It can take about a week for a credit to reflect in the FairFX apparently.  How did they manage that?  Did you give them more than one card?


----------



## luke

scojos said:


> , saw rob and paula



Um, did I change my name? 
Was good seeing you, Bruno and the kids as well as EvertonCJ (so I could mock his teams loss  ).


----------



## scojos

2Tiggies said:


> Welcome back!    Are you actually back in the UK, or did you mean back on the DIS?
> 
> When I saw your picture I though you looked lovely.
> 
> Did you use Disney buses to SSR?  We have had great experiences with Disney transportation.
> 
> It can take about a week for a credit to reflect in the FairFX apparently.  How did they manage that?  Did you give them more than one card?



omg we used the fairfax card to guarantee theroom, told them we d be paying with a different card, they charged the fairfax anyway.
they put it back on, but not showing on card..we are in trouble $1500 down
will see what happens tomorrow if not will have to try and pull cash with our bank card which will cost a fortune...pants pants pants
no, we are still in disney about 20m fro the GKTW in a villa with internet, so back on dis
missed you guys
when did you get tagged lee?
tx


----------



## scojos

luke said:


> Um, did I change my name?
> Was good seeing you, Bruno and the kids as well as EvertonCJ (so I could mock his teams loss  ).



sorry mate, as a liverpool fan you should be used to being called all names


----------



## wayneg

Try catch up a bit tonight. Been so busy, we come for long breaks to try have rest days, they never happen.
Yesterday we started early for Keys To The Kingdom tour, Tour guide was Matthew who is a friend of a friend. 4 hours 30 mins incl lunch at Harbor House, Front of line for Jungle cruise & Haunted mansion. Got to go behind the scenes and see the utilidors. We knew a lot of what we were told but still learned enough to make it worth while doing.

Evening ate at Mama Melrose, next table to Mart & family, also saw jjk & family on way to Fantasmic.
Unfortunately I didn't enjoy my meal, ordered calamari(its a starter for 2) but ate too much of it, spoiled rest of my meal. Steak was nowhere near as nice as others I have had this trip and slightly overcooked. I am being very critical here, If this had been our 1st meal it would have been good but so far the steaks I have had had been outstanding, this was average. over ate on starter, didn't really enjoy entree, didn't feel like dessert.
On the other hand Karen and Matt did enjoy it. 
Will probably try here again another trip but not eat a starter or a order a small starter, don't know why they include starter when other places don't, 2 courses is enough for me.


----------



## DISWolves

We are at Mamas on Sunday, so thanks for the tip 
Will catch up with you tomorrow about KTTK, since it will be a few more years before we will be doing it


----------



## wayneg

Today down to Busch, still my favourite park. Jungala is superb, could photograph tigers all day. A lot changed since our last visit, new areas, incl Kangeroos.
Ate at new place, all you can eat pasta, pizza & salad. Nothing fancy, 5 or 6 pizzas, 3 pasta, 3 sauces, 2 salads, small dessert section, cost just over $28 ( with 10% AP disc)for 3 of us, good value for a theme park IMO. Also included soft drinks.


----------



## disneyholic family

was busch gardens crowded?


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> was busch gardens crowded?



Just average, seen it busier and seen it quieter.











AP holders get buy one get one free on ice cream bars.


----------



## wayneg

This evenings meal at Biergarten Germany, almost cancelled this numerous times, wished we had really, we have gone off buffet meals. found the food bland, all sausage tasted same.
Found it a bit strange. Tried having a convo with family next to me then band started playing, way too loud to talk. Eventually they stopped managed to talk some more, they gave us some fast passes to use by end of August as they were going home to Buffalo NY and could not use them.
1st meal service hasn't been 1st class, had to ask for drinks, then he told me I had to had tip. Not a good idea to tell me that, I hate it. Tip immediately went down to $5(about 6-7%). Every other meal this trip its been 18-20%+


----------



## Pegasus928

Great updates Wayne.

We used to love Biergarten and made a point of eating there every trip. Having lived in Germany for 4 years it was a nice little trip down memory lane 
Having said that we have decided to give it a miss next time in favour of trying some new stuff


----------



## zippy99

Looks like you have had an amazing trip Wayne - I cannot wait till we go now - so exciting!!

You picture of the pastries reminded me of a couple of Christmas a couple of years ago DH made Profiterole Swans on a bed of Chocolate Orange sauce when he cooked dinner for the whole family...


----------



## Dollyrar

Great animal shots Wayne 

Here kitty, kitty...


----------



## Linda67

Great updates Wayne

We haven't been to Busch Gardens for years

Your photos are brilliant


----------



## jockey

Enjoying your updates great pics too


----------



## T16GEM

Any more about Busch Gardens? It's my fave too.  

I don't think we took full advantage of Jungala last trip, it was a freezing cold day and DS stoved his head in on a rock as soon as we arrived so it didn't make for a good day! 


Fantastic pictures of the Tigers too!


----------



## torsie24

Wayne, your Busch Gardens photos are fantastic!

Glad to see you are all having a great time. 

Something about Biergarten has never appealed to me, although close friends of ours (who are coming to the wedding) LOVE it and go every trip. You thoghts have confirmed our decision that we're right not to join them, there are too many EPCOT restaurants we want to try, and not nearly enough time (or stomach space!)


----------



## disneyholic family

zippy99 said:


> Looks like you have had an amazing trip Wayne - I cannot wait till we go now - so exciting!!
> 
> You picture of the pastries reminded me of a couple of Christmas a couple of years ago DH made Profiterole Swans on a bed of Chocolate Orange sauce when he cooked dinner for the whole family...



wow - your husband can do this???????????????????

does he cook often or was this just a special occasion?

the husband of a good friend of mine is a professional chef - he does all the cooking at home...she never does anything in the kitchen at all....lucky her....


----------



## disneyholic family

torsie24 said:


> Wayne, your Busch Gardens photos are fantastic!
> 
> Glad to see you are all having a great time.
> 
> Something about Biergarten has never appealed to me, although close friends of ours (who are coming to the wedding) LOVE it and go every trip. You thoghts have confirmed our decision that we're right not to join them, there are too many EPCOT restaurants we want to try, and not nearly enough time (or stomach space!)



i'm glad i talked my friend out of the biergarten (they're at WDW right now) - she had made reservations there because it was the only restaurant with an open ADR left at epcot ...
i helped her change her schedule so that they wouldn't have to eat at the biergarten....

although i bet she would have been able to get a walk up at some of the other restaurants had she been willing to take a risk......


----------



## disney_princess_85

Love the pics of the animals at Busch Gardens. 

We have a Biergarten ADR booked for our last night but your review has put me off a bit. I wasn't 100% on it anyway, to be honest. I picked it because I wanted somewhere lively and fun to finish our trip but the food doesn't really appeal (especially with me being a vegetarian). I could always change it to something else... any ideas?


----------



## disneyholic family

disney_princess_85 said:


> Love the pics of the animals at Busch Gardens.
> 
> We have a Biergarten ADR booked for our last night but your review has put me off a bit. I wasn't 100% on it anyway, to be honest. I picked it because I wanted somewhere lively and fun to finish our trip but the food doesn't really appeal (especially with me being a vegetarian). I could always change it to something else... any ideas?



most of the restaurants at epcot get reasonably good reviews, except for germany, china and mexico....all 3 of those tend to get consistently bad reviews...

as a vegetarian i've eaten at teppon ido, the coral reef, chefs de paris, and tuto italia and enjoyed all of them....but there are other ones that also get good reviews (i haven't eaten at any of them)....

my favorite of the above 4 is teppon ido....then chefs de paris..


----------



## torsie24

disney_princess_85 said:


> Love the pics of the animals at Busch Gardens.
> 
> We have a Biergarten ADR booked for our last night but your review has put me off a bit. I wasn't 100% on it anyway, to be honest. I picked it because I wanted somewhere lively and fun to finish our trip but the food doesn't really appeal (especially with me being a vegetarian). I could always change it to something else... any ideas?


Have you got Boma? Great for veggies I think!


----------



## torsie24

Oooh yeah, and Teppan Edo looks great for vegetarians too. I don't eat much meat at all (we have quorn 90% of the time at home) so I often go for veggie meals, and Teppan looks great.


----------



## disneyholic family

torsie24 said:


> Have you got Boma? Great for veggies I think!



yes, if it doesn't have to be at epcot, Boma is outstanding for vegetarians...
tons and tons and tons and tons and tons for vegetarians...
i was upset my stomach wasn't bigger as i would have eaten a ton more..(it's a buffet)..
it was sooooooooooooooooooo good.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....

i wanna go there NOW


----------



## disney_princess_85

disneyholic family said:


> most of the restaurants at epcot get reasonably good reviews, except for germany, china and mexico....all 3 of those tend to get consistently bad reviews...
> 
> as a vegetarian i've eaten at teppon ido, the coral reef, chefs de paris, and tuto italia and enjoyed all of them....but there are other ones that also get good reviews (i haven't eaten at any of them)....
> 
> my favorite of the above 4 is teppon ido....then chefs de paris..



We have an ADR for Tokyo Dining so I'm not sure if Teppan Edo would be too similar. It does look fun though. Hmm, choices! 



torsie24 said:


> Have you got Boma? Great for veggies I think!



We ate at Boma last year and didn't like it, unfortunately. 

We'd just like somewhere fun and memorable for the last night and I don't know if Biergarten will cut it. Ahh, last minute changes eh!


----------



## igk

wayneg said:


> Will probably try here again another trip but not eat a starter or a order a small starter, don't know why they include starter when other places don't, 2 courses is enough for me.



Does Mama Melrose include appetiser on regular DDP? Or were you having the Fantasmic Package? I didn't realise you could use 1TS for that, but some searching enlightened me


----------



## igk

Pegasus928 said:


> Great updates Wayne.
> 
> We used to love Biergarten and made a point of eating there every trip. Having lived in Germany for 4 years it was a nice little trip down memory lane
> Having said that we have decided to give it a miss next time in favour of trying some new stuff



I'll put a vote in for Biergarten - we love it and do go every trip!
The food isn't to everyone's taste - certainly not haute cuisine, but the kids like it and the atmosphere has always been good when we've been.



wayneg said:


> 1st meal service hasn't been 1st class, had to ask for drinks, then he told me I had to had tip. Not a good idea to tell me that, I hate it. Tip immediately went down to $5(about 6-7%). Every other meal this trip its been 18-20%+



It really annoys me when that happens. Good for you for giving him a $5 tip. That's a shame - the server we had on a previous trip was great fun, and we a laugh bantering in my rusty schoolboy German.


----------



## Sid74

Just wanted to say that those tiger photos are amazing.

I love tigers, and we spent ages looking at the ones in Animal Kingdom last year, but didn't manage to get pictures anywhere near that good.

Glad you are all having such a good time, and at my DVC home as well.


----------



## 2Tiggies

disney_princess_85 said:


> We'd just like somewhere fun and memorable for the last night and I don't know if Biergarten will cut it. Ahh, last minute changes eh!



How strange - I thought of you immediately when I looked at the Biergarten pictures (remembered your dilemma over your last night's meal).  I thought exactly the same thing.  You don't eat meat do you?  Once you take the meat off the plates, there is really nothing left.  I would lover to go for the atmosphere but there is nothing I could eat on the menu.


----------



## disneyholic family

disney_princess_85 said:


> We have an ADR for Tokyo Dining so I'm not sure if Teppan Edo would be too similar. It does look fun though. Hmm, choices!
> 
> 
> 
> We ate at Boma last year and didn't like it, unfortunately.
> 
> We'd just like somewhere fun and memorable for the last night and I don't know if Biergarten will cut it. Ahh, last minute changes eh!




i love Tokyo Dining!!  but can you use the dining plan at tokyo dining?
i've never been on the dining plan so i don't know..

tokyo dining and teppan edo are very different though both japanese..

tokyo dining is sushi and tempura (though they have other things on the menu as well)...
and it looks like a regular restaurant with regular tables with japanese servers..

teppan edo is a teppanyaki style restaurant - if you watch Matt's video you'll have an idea of what teppan edo is like....the food is cooked right in front of you....the hot top is part of the table you're sitting at...

they're both japanese and have japanese food, just one is teppanyaki the other sushi and tempura..


----------



## disney_princess_85

disneyholic family said:


> i love Tokyo Dining!!  but can you use the dining plan at tokyo dining?
> i've never been on the dining plan so i don't know..
> 
> tokyo dining and teppan edo are very different though both japanese..
> 
> tokyo dining is sushi and tempura (though they have other things on the menu as well)...
> and it looks like a regular restaurant with regular tables with japanese servers..
> 
> teppan edo is a teppanyaki style restaurant - if you watch Matt's video you'll have an idea of what teppan edo is like....the food is cooked right in front of you....the hot top is part of the table you're sitting at...
> 
> they're both japanese and have japanese food, just one is teppanyaki the other sushi and tempura..



Yeah, DDP is accepted at Tokyo Dining. I've read loads of reviews of both so I have an idea of what they're like. If I was to cancel Biergarten, I think I'd go for Teppan Edo because it looks like more of an "experience", which is what I'm after. Thanks for your help.


----------



## wayneg

disney_princess_85 said:


> Yeah, DDP is accepted at Tokyo Dining. I've read loads of reviews of both so I have an idea of what they're like. If I was to cancel Biergarten, I think I'd go for Teppan Edo because it looks like more of an "experience", which is what I'm after. Thanks for your help.



Teppan Edo we came out and cancelled The wave so we could go back this trip. Biergarten we will not return to but many seemed to be having a good time there. the family on our table singing along to the show & clinking glasses. Others getting up and dancing (especially to the birdie song)
Just wasn't our sort of thing.


----------



## disney_princess_85

wayneg said:


> Teppan Edo we came out and cancelled The wave so we could go back this trip. Biergarten we will not return to but many seemed to be having a good time there. the family on our table singing along to the show & clinking glasses. Others getting up and dancing (especially to the birdie song)
> Just wasn't our sort of thing.



The Birdie Song? Sounds like Butlins! 

I'm very tempted to get rid of Biergarten in favour of Teppan Edo. Will see what DBF thinks...


----------



## TCO

Thanks in a great part to waynes report we have booked Teppan Edo as my wife is vegetarian, looks fun my only fear is the food looks a bit dry.

We have also cancelled Coral Reef in favour of Sanaa for better or worse.

Thanks again Wayne


----------



## 2Tiggies

disney_princess_85 said:


> T
> I'm very tempted to get rid of Biergarten in favour of Teppan Edo. Will see what DBF thinks...



Show him Matt's video of Teppan Edo


----------



## mandymouse

Thanks to your lovely Teppan Edo photos, we have booked it for our trip in October, it looks great


----------



## Cyrano

Your server at Hoop looks like the one we had at Whispering Canyon. Though he was not as much fun on the night we had him. Left a 20% tip but should have taken a leaf from your book and left him $5 

Thank you for your BG photographs. I think we will add here for a future trip


----------



## VailaTigger

I can confirm Boma is GREAT for vegetarians!  My favourite meal of our last trip, and we ate LOTS...

Not tried Teppan Edo, will remember that for next time!


----------



## disney_princess_85

VailaTigger said:


> I can confirm Boma is GREAT for vegetarians!  My favourite meal of our last trip, and we ate LOTS...



I seem to be the only vegetarian who disliked Boma! For me, there were too many sweet-tasting dishes.


----------



## disneyholic family

VailaTigger said:


> I can confirm Boma is GREAT for vegetarians!  My favourite meal of our last trip, and we ate LOTS...
> 
> Not tried Teppan Edo, will remember that for next time!



there was really only one choice at teppan edo for vegetarians - as i recall..
so i wouldn't compare it to boma..
but it is a nice restaurant and it's possible for a vegetarian to eat there...


----------



## disneyholic family

disney_princess_85 said:


> I seem to be the only vegetarian who disliked Boma! For me, there were too many sweet-tasting dishes.



there were about 10 different vegetarian salads...in addition to the make your own salad....and not including the humous and those types of dishes (that were at a separate table - i didn't even bother with any of those).

of the hot dishes, it seemed like almost all of them were vegetarian...
i don't recall them being sweet, but taste is very individual.....


----------



## disney_princess_85

Yeah, there are lots of vegetarian dishes at Boma. I just didn't like most of them!  Each to their own.


----------



## disneyholic family

disney_princess_85 said:


> Yeah, there are lots of vegetarian dishes at Boma. I just didn't like most of them!  Each to their own.



definitely!!   
i can't eat spicey foods at all..
when people say something is a little bit spicey, it usually means i'll need the fire department....
even mild salsas have me in near tears...

so definitely to each his own!!!  which is why disney's pretty great - something for everyone!!


----------



## disneyholic family

VailaTigger said:


> I can confirm Boma is GREAT for vegetarians!  My favourite meal of our last trip, and we ate LOTS...
> 
> Not tried Teppan Edo, will remember that for next time!



have you tried whispering canyon?  i had a really yummy vegetarian dish there...
quinoa patties....sounds simple or dull....but it was really tasty....at least i thought so...and the side dishes were also really good.

i ate there on one of the backstage tours...so while everyone else was chowing down on ribs, i had the quinoa burgers or patties...i enjoyed them immensely.....

i just found it on the menu:  Sauteed Quinoa Cakes - Edamame. cucumber Salsa, grilled Zucchini and Tortilla Crisp - $14.99


----------



## 2Tiggies

disneyholic family said:


> have you tried whispering canyon?  i had a really yummy vegetarian dish there...
> quinoa patties....sounds simple or dull....but it was really tasty....at least i thought so...and the side dishes were also really good.
> 
> i ate there on one of the backstage tours...so while everyone else was chowing down on ribs, i had the quinoa burgers or patties...i enjoyed them immensely.....
> 
> i just found it on the menu:  Sauteed Quinoa Cakes - Edamame. cucumber Salsa, grilled Zucchini and Tortilla Crisp - $14.99



Is that on the lunch or dinner menu?  I have had such a wrestle with this restaurant choice.  I must admit I was pretty bent on booking it, which I did, purely because it is a special treat for DD and she is hooked on the youtube videos of the place and desperately wants to eat there.   I had a hard enough time finding a menu between breakfast/lunch/dinner that suited BOTH of us - meaning there was at least one thing we could/would each eat.  However they have changed the menus since I did my ADRs in April and I think we are going to struggle a bit.  I may well order off the kids menu if they will let me and DD could eat some of the appetisers.  We are paying OOP so hoping this won't be an issue.


----------



## disneyholic family

2Tiggies said:


> Is that on the lunch or dinner menu?  I have had such a wrestle with this restaurant choice.  I must admit I was pretty bent on booking it, which I did, purely because it is a special treat for DD and she is hooked on the youtube videos of the place and desperately wants to eat there.   I had a hard enough time finding a menu between breakfast/lunch/dinner that suited BOTH of us - meaning there was at least one thing we could/would each eat.  However they have changed the menus since I did my ADRs in April and I think we are going to struggle a bit.  I may well order off the kids menu if they will let me and DD could eat some of the appetisers.  We are paying OOP so hoping this won't be an issue.



it was on the lunch menu - lunch was part of the 7 hour backstage magic tour...

here's the menu: 
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?restaurant.ID=17#menu

i don't see it on the dinner menu....are you eating there for dinner?....i wonder if you can special order it a day in advance for the dinner menu..

by the way, according to DD, you can always order a vegetarian burger, even if it doesn't appear on the menu...
when she went last year with a girlfriend of hers, her girlfriend ordered the vegetarian burger in every single restaurant, even when it wasn't on the menu....she always got it..
and DD always ordered pasta, even when it wasn't on the menu...

so you don't have to stick to the menu...the chef will come out and try to make something special for you...

in most of the restaurants she ate, the chef came out to find out what they could eat and what they would like..

actually, that even happened at whispering canyon...the chef came out and asked if the quinoa cakes would be ok....i said yes, but i assume had i said no, she would have come up with other suggestions..


----------



## luke

Well I'm sat in MCO ready to board the flight so will be logging into here from rainy old England for the rest of your report!
Have a great rest of your trip and was good to meet you and everyone last week!

Have fun


----------



## 2Tiggies

luke said:


> Well I'm sat in MCO ready to board the flight so will be logging into here from rainy old England for the rest of your report!
> Have a great rest of your trip and was good to meet you and everyone last week!
> 
> Have fun



I can NOT believe it is already 2 weeks since you left! So glad you had a great time though and it was so nice to get updates from you when you hit the free wifi spots   Bet you were sad to say goodbye to Herbie 

Have a safe flight.  Hope you guys get some sleep on the plane and some relatively decent food ..... failing which, enough good wine to help you not taste it.


----------



## wayneg

luke said:


> Well I'm sat in MCO ready to board the flight so will be logging into here from rainy old England for the rest of your report!
> Have a great rest of your trip and was good to meet you and everyone last week!
> 
> Have fun



Safe travels. Might be nice to get cooler temps for a few days but then you will miss the heat again.

Just getting ready for San Angel, doesn't get great reviews but we want to try for ourselves. Not much to report since Biergarten, just eaten at CS, last night an enjoyable walk around the world with Nigel, Mart & families and had a few drinks, ate at Harry Ramsdens, hope people don't think proper fish & chips taste like this. Tasted OK but nothing like we get at home.


----------



## luke

wayneg said:


> Safe travels. Might be nice to get cooler temps for a few days but then you will miss the heat again.
> 
> .



Aye we felt sick with the heat the other day, coupled with our first and last trip on a Disney bus - 35 mins from DTD to SSR, I know how Tracy felt getting to OKW last week!!

Anyway about to board now, slightly delayed but hey.

Enjoy San Angel tonight


----------



## dixonsontour

Hope you have a safe trip home - thanks for the updates.

I keep seeing lime green herbie's now you've posted your pics on here.


----------



## PJB71

luke said:


> Well I'm sat in MCO ready to board the flight so will be logging into here from rainy old England for the rest of your report!
> Have a great rest of your trip and was good to meet you and everyone last week!
> 
> Have fun



OMG I can't believe how quick your holiday has gone Luke

Hope you had a safe flight home


----------



## luke

PJB71 said:


> OMG I can't believe how quick your holiday has gone Luke
> 
> Hope you had a safe flight home



I know, it came and went so fast!!

Flight home was ok but didnt get much sleep so I'm suffering now


----------



## igk

wayneg said:


> Safe travels. Might be nice to get cooler temps for a few days but then you will miss the heat again.
> 
> Just getting ready for San Angel, doesn't get great reviews but we want to try for ourselves. Not much to report since Biergarten, just eaten at CS, last night an enjoyable walk around the world with Nigel, Mart & families and had a few drinks, ate at Harry Ramsdens, hope people don't think proper fish & chips taste like this. Tasted OK but nothing like we get at home.



Hope you enjoy San Angel Inn - one of my favouites, mainly for the atmosphere, and while the food can be hit and miss, when it's good it's pretty decent authentic Mexican. It has, unfortunately, been cast aside by the rest of the family for my upcoming trip. After your disappointing visit to Coral Reef I floated the idea of switching, but that didn't work


----------



## disney_princess_85

Hope you enjoyed San Angel. 

Welcome home Luke!


----------



## luke

disney_princess_85 said:


> Hope you enjoyed San Angel.
> 
> Welcome home Luke!



Thanks Lauren, already wishing I was still there, tho my iPad is helping with the pain 

Have you requested an area of SSR for your stay? If not I really recommend Congress Park, really loved it there and our balcony view of DTD was awesome


----------



## Tink2312

luke said:


> Thanks Lauren, already wishing I was still there, tho my iPad is helping with the pain
> 
> Have you requested an area of SSR for your stay? If not I really recommend Congress Park, really loved it there and our balcony view of DTD was awesome



Ipad... 

Welcome home - glad to hear you had a great trip.

We're thinking about trying the CP area on our next trip, but it might be difficult to tear us away from Grandstand which we loved 

On the subject of requests, Lauren, it might be worth giving SSR a call direct (001-407-827-1100) to make the requests you want - we did this about 2 days before check in and got exactly the requests we wanted (not sure if this was totally down to the call, but can't hurt).

Sorry to hijack the thread Wayne! Looking forward to some more updates


----------



## crabbie1

luke said:


> Thanks Lauren, already wishing I was still there, tho my iPad is helping with the pain
> 
> Have you requested an area of SSR for your stay? If not I really recommend Congress Park, really loved it there and our balcony view of DTD was awesome



Thanks for the tip luke and Tinks.Will give them a ring before we go. Any of those areas would be great. Not too fussed though.

Luke doesnt seem 5 mins since you went. Bet you will booking again verrrrrrry soon


----------



## Cyrano

luke said:


> Thanks Lauren, already wishing I was still there, tho my iPad is helping with the pain



So you got an iPad?


----------



## luke

Cyrano said:


> So you got an iPad?



Yeah, only the very base 16gb wifi one but it's all I need as a 'toy'


----------



## Neoshoegal

Just did my online check with VA. We're flying out via New York tomorrow evening, reaching Orlando on Monday morning.
Been enjoying the updates!
See you in a few days!


----------



## MuxtonMiley

We are here at last!. Slight delay sorting out the internet at SSR but up and running now. Amazing how much you miss on the DIS Boards being off line for a couple of days. Had to switch rooms yesterday. Despite our request for a room in Congress Park we ended up in Carousel - couldn't have been further away from everything!Anyway, moved to Springs now - right opposite the entrance to the pool
Went to AK yesterday and been to MKP today, Couldn't believe how light the crowds seemed for a Saturday in August. Didn't have to queue any longer than 10 minutes for anything
Boma last night (yummy!) and off to the Flying Fish tonight. Thinking of Olivia's before the meet on Thursday. Anyone been? Could switch to a DD place if better food.


----------



## scojos

for those planning imminent trips, the queues are low at the mo at US, 30 mins today for FJ, rest of the park was 5-10 mins.
worth mentioning the weather its very stormy at the mo..and humid..my hair is suffering lol
tracy


----------



## disney_princess_85

luke said:


> Have you requested an area of SSR for your stay? If not I really recommend Congress Park, really loved it there and our balcony view of DTD was awesome



Your view was fab!  It's noted on our booking that we'd like a room at Congress Park. Fingers crossed!



Tink2312 said:


> On the subject of requests, Lauren, it might be worth giving SSR a call direct (001-407-827-1100) to make the requests you want - we did this about 2 days before check in and got exactly the requests we wanted (not sure if this was totally down to the call, but can't hurt).



Thanks for the tip Catherine, I hadn't considered calling them directly. As you say, it can't hurt! Will give them a call on Tuesday.


----------



## disneyholic family

MuxtonMiley said:


> We are here at last!. Slight delay sorting out the internet at SSR but up and running now. Amazing how much you miss on the DIS Boards being off line for a couple of days. Had to switch rooms yesterday. Despite our request for a room in Congress Park we ended up in Carousel - couldn't have been further away from everything!Anyway, moved to Springs now - right opposite the entrance to the pool
> Went to AK yesterday and been to MKP today, Couldn't believe how light the crowds seemed for a Saturday in August. Didn't have to queue any longer than 10 minutes for anything
> Boma last night (yummy!) and off to the Flying Fish tonight. Thinking of Olivia's before the meet on Thursday. Anyone been? Could switch to a DD place if better food.



one of the podcasters ate at Olivia's this week and wasn't very impressed.....she wrote about it in her live report on the podcast board..


----------



## wayneg

MuxtonMiley said:


> Thinking of Olivia's before the meet on Thursday. Anyone been? Could switch to a DD place if better food.



Ate there this evening. Just come back for an early night so just going to upload some pics incl Olivias.


----------



## wayneg

Yesterday got up late after a few drinks around the world night before, ate lunch ate Mara, AKL. Matt had Chicken Flat bread, I had Burger,Karen chicken nugets, for desserts Zebra domes and something different, cheese & coffee cake which was nice, enough to share.





















Last night ate at San Angel, better than we expected after the poor reviews.






























After the meal we all met up for EMH in MK, open until 3am, we stayed almost til the end came out at 2:45am, last 2 rides we did were Splash then Big Thunder, both walk on.


----------



## wayneg

Restful day today as we didn't get to bed until 4am, lunch at POR, HS for a few hours, twice on TOT. evening meal at Olivias then Publix and Old town for car parade, not many of them tonight, maybe because of the torrential downpour we had early evening.
Olivias, nothing special, very busy (5:45pm meal) but perfectly acceptable meal.









































Liberty tree tavern tomorrow, hope its as good as last year.


----------



## jackieleanne

Great pics Wayne, can't believe you was in Magic Kingdom until that time I bet that must of been amazing. 

That chocolate cake just made me so hungry.


----------



## disneyholic family

glad to hear you had a nice meal in mexico - the atmosphere alone is worth eating there, but i've never heard a good review of it.....

i'm very impressed that everyone in your log had their hands up for the big drop!!!  
and i'm very impressed you managed to stay so late..
MK was open until 3 am on EMH night when i was there and i kept saying i would stay, but i was so exhausted from the heat there was just no way i could stay up past 11.....


----------



## cherjp

Hi wayne and family fab reviews !

Where is your room at OKW? We are there is less than 6 weeks so hoping for nice location.

Thanks


----------



## Sweet Pea UK

Just catching up from the V Room at Gatwick Airport!  We are on our way!  Keep the weather hot and dry for us!


----------



## Cyrano

Sounds like the DISers are all having a great time. Splash Mountain at night would have been fun by the look of the photo


----------



## 2Tiggies

I thought you might enjoy San Angel Inn. I think your family is a bit like us: we often find the places which generate a lot of negative reviews are our 'unsung heroes' in Disney Dining. I would go so far as to say the sometimes I am intrigued by a place that gets very mixed reviews  Of course I guess that means that my recommendations could sometimes raise some questions .....


----------



## cannp123165

Just catching up! Great updates. I am really looking forward to going to Busch Gardens for the first time in a few weeks.


----------



## crabbie1

Food looks great at san angel Inn especially the puddings. Cant believe you are over half way through your trip. Doesnt seem 5 mins since you went.
Wonder why the queues are not so busy as scojo saidGood for you guys though.


----------



## disney_princess_85

Great updates Wayne!


----------



## igk

Now I really want to go to San Angel Inn 
Matt looks like he's holding a big carafe of red wine!


----------



## luke

This thread is much more jealousy inducing now I'm not just down the road from you, Wayne 

Love the night Splash Mountain pics, we did it at night on Thursday with a storm in the background, was great


----------



## 2Tiggies

luke said:


> This thread is much more jealousy inducing now I'm not just down the road from you, Wayne
> 
> Love the night Splash Mountain pics, we did it at night on Thursday with a storm in the background, was great



Splash and Big Thunder Mountain are both so different after the sun goes down!


----------



## luke

2Tiggies said:


> Splash and Big Thunder Mountain are both so different after the sun goes down!



Yep, we went to MK after eating at Artist Point and literally just did those and POTC as well as a bit of the Main St Electrical Parade


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> glad to hear you had a nice meal in mexico - the atmosphere alone is worth eating there, but i've never heard a good review of it.....
> 
> i'm very impressed that everyone in your log had their hands up for the big drop!!!
> and i'm very impressed you managed to stay so late..
> MK was open until 3 am on EMH night when i was there and i kept saying i would stay, but i was so exhausted from the heat there was just no way i could stay up past 11.....


San Angel was packed solid, again no walk ups the night we were there, turning people away unless they were, single or couples, no tables for 3+. If it was as bad as some of the reviews suggest then the place would get such a bad rep surely it would be half empty. 
An afternoon sleep helped me stay up so late.


cherjp said:


> Hi wayne and family fab reviews !
> 
> Where is your room at OKW? We are there is less than 6 weeks so hoping for nice location.
> 
> Thanks


The 3 families are in blocks 19, 20 & 21, for views from the balcony last years was far better when we had the water\boat views but we don't use the balcony, been out there once while waiting for maid to clean the room. Have a nice little pool right next to us and can walk to HH within 5-6 mins, not that we do that often, once so far.



cannp123165 said:


> Just catching up! Great updates. I am really looking forward to going to Busch Gardens for the first time in a few weeks.


Busch is my favorite park, has something for everyone, we arrived just after opening and stayed til about 4pm, only did Sheikra twice & Rhino Rally once, missed loads out and still took almost a full day its such a big park. We need 2 days down there to what we want. 



crabbie1 said:


> Food looks great at san angel Inn especially the puddings. Cant believe you are over half way through your trip. Doesnt seem 5 mins since you went.
> Wonder why the queues are not so busy as scojo saidGood for you guys though.


1 week left to go, why does time go so fast here?
Lines are mixed for us, 70 mins for RnR coaster yesterday in HS but walked on TOT, went back to use fast pass and it was upto 20-30 mins. 



igk said:


> Now I really want to go to San Angel Inn
> Matt looks like he's holding a big carafe of red wine!


Only diet coke with meals.


----------



## aaronandterri

loving this thread~ giving me my disney fix ( so need it right now )

keep it coming.....


----------



## dixonsontour

Thanks for the updates - still debating whether to try Olivia's.


----------



## dixonsontour

Just made a san angel adr - looked great in your pictures.


----------



## 2Tiggies

dixonsontour said:


> Just made a san angel adr - looked great in your pictures.


----------



## wayneg

Late night again last night had meal at Liberty Tree Tavern, when we had finished it was EMH so with short lines and cooler temps decided to stay a couple of hours, left at midnight.

Started day at AKL for lunch






Had chicken pita for 1st time, will be having this again it was really nice.










Then over to the port to watch Disney Wonder leave, so much busier than Easter, we didn't know but it was the last day of this http://www.floridatoday.com/article...311/1002/Power-boats-fans-roar-on-Cocoa-Beach
still enjoyed a couple of hours there, drink at Grills Tiki bar with live band then watch the 3 ships leave.




















Pics from LTT, even better than last year, steak was so good. Again one of Karens fave meals, she likes a turkey dinner. Waitress probably one of best we have had, Samira, very effecient so she got just over 20%.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

oooh Wayne I am so glad that I booked LTT for our MVMCP night - I wanted to have something resembling a US Christmas dinner and that food looks darn good!! - yum yum!!


----------



## cannp123165

Great update!


----------



## luke

Nice update thanks Wayne, although it's now back to typical drizzle here so I'm back to being jealous of you


----------



## jackieleanne

Nice updates Wayne. I love LTT its such lovely food and I found the service to be brilliant. 

Love the pics of the giraffes and the cruise line.


----------



## Cyrano

A nice cheery update to provide a distraction from the downpours. Okay, enough with the rain otherwise an ark will be needed 

Love the photo of the DCL. I did not realise the ship was that close


----------



## disney_princess_85

LTT looks fab! Really looking forward to our meal there.


----------



## iluvtot

Hi!
We are now at OLW  Booked in at 8 this morning, and were at MK by 9.30. We were surprised how easy it was to get around. We went straight to Space Mountain, and walked on!
Had lunch at Peco Bill's at midday (Amazing sides bar! ) We went in an it was sunny, we came out and it was tipping it down!
Anyway, just a delayed huge thankyou to everyone for all the help and advice All greatly appreciated, and  we are reaping the benefits now!
Will be at the meet on Thurs. See you then,( if not before. I am lookig at everyone to see if I recognise any faces!) 

Jules x


----------



## wayneg

Hopefully we won't have another downpour on Thursday evening.

Not eaten at Pecos Bills this trip, I really like the chicken wrap in there but we eat at Columbia Harbour house more now, had the shrimp last visit, will have it next time also its really good.

No food pics today, ate at Teppan Edo again and had same as last time.

Lunch ate at Earl of Sandwich after the comments on here, sorry don't get it, sandwich was served in a wrap just like you get on a plane, no plate. Sandwich was nice enough(full montegue) but expected fries with it. Small basic dessert & a drink(vitamin water not incl on DDP but is everywhere else in WDW)
Very popular place so many like it but to me not a patch on Wolfgang Puck next door, similar sarnie comes with sweet potato fries on a plate with knives and forks, then can have a nice slice of cheesecake with a strawberry also get a server to fill the drinks.
Shouldn't really compare the 2 for cost, EofS had value of $32 compared to WPE at around $70 but they both cost us 1 QSDDP credit pp. 
Paying OOP I wouldn't eat at either.


----------



## mandymouse

Great photos from Port Canaveral Wayne.  We love going down to see the ship leave port, but only if we're getting on it a few days later, otherwise it would be too depressing for me 

I hope it has started to dry up for you


----------



## magicgirl

Have just cought up on this and am loving it.  We have just bookes 14 nights at OKW with free dining upgraded to dining plus and am so looking forward to it.


----------



## dixonsontour

Thanks for the update. Do agree earl of sandwich is not a good use of a cs credit value wise but do enjoy the sandwiches especially the holiday one.

I expected to get crisps and a dessert for the credit.

I think it is so popular because it is reasonably priced food on property for people not on DDP.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Just catching with your last few days - very nice, LTT looked good
Can't compare DDP or not as never had it but I do agree, I don't "get" Earl of Sandwich....


----------



## crabbie1

can I just clarify are there 2 wolf gang puck express? I have eaten at the one by EOS and eaten at the WGP resturant which I love but I am sure there is a seating area outside this resturant.Is that another express?
Also has anyone eaten at the raglan road fish and chip bar? Is that on the DDP?


----------



## luke

crabbie1 said:


> can I just clarify are there 2 wolf gang puck express? I have eaten at the one by EOS and eaten at the WGP resturant which I love but I am sure there is a seating area outside this resturant.Is that another express?
> Also has anyone eaten at the raglan road fish and chip bar? Is that on the DDP?



Yep, you're right about the other WPE
And Cookes of Dublin IS on the DDP


----------



## kevin harrison

I thought there is one Wolfgang Puck Express with the tables outside opposite the old Virgin site and one Wolfgang Puck Cafe next door.


----------



## dixonsontour

Yes there are 2 WPE at DTD.

The one we have eaten at with the bigger menu is at marketplace - near Earl of sandwich.

There is another at Westside - near old virgin store.


----------



## crabbie1

luke said:


> Yep, you're right about the other WPE
> And Cookes of Dublin IS on the DDP


Thought so and cookes of dublin always walked right past it but heard good reviews about it.Thanks luke

Kev-I also thought that but there is like a counter window outside the cafe and then I have eaten at the one by the EOS and the one inside which is a TS credit and the dining room upstairs in the cafe is 2TS. Dont know if the one opposite virgin has the variety but I lkie the location of this one.
Thanks dixon for confirming.xx


----------



## kevin harrison

crabbie1 said:


> Thought so and cookes of dublin always walked right past it but heard good reviews about it.Thanks luke
> 
> Kev-I also thought that but there is like a counter window outside the cafe and then I have eaten at the one by the EOS and the one inside which is a TS credit and the dining room upstairs in the cafe is 2TS. Dont know if the one opposite virgin has the variety but I lkie the location of this one.
> Thanks dixon for confirming.xx



You know what? I have never seen that building before, just looked on Google.


----------



## crabbie1

kevin harrison said:


> You know what? I have never seen that building before, just looked on Google.



See even all the times you have been you have learnt something new
Good job we have these boards hey


----------



## T16GEM

We were at Key West one year when the powerboat championships were there, it's something that we used to do in the UK when I was younger so we really enjoyed sitting there with our Key Lime Pie watching the boats!
Great fun!


----------



## Disneymad

I initially read that as Old Key West...talk about having to do a double take


----------



## kevin harrison

crabbie1 said:


> See even all the times you have been you have learnt something new
> Good job we have these boards hey



I try to learn something new everyday..


----------



## igk

wayneg said:


> Hopefully we won't have another downpour on Thursday evening.
> 
> 
> Lunch ate at Earl of Sandwich after the comments on here, sorry don't get it, sandwich was served in a wrap just like you get on a plane, no plate. Sandwich was nice enough(full montegue) but expected fries with it. Small basic dessert & a drink(vitamin water not incl on DDP but is everywhere else in WDW)
> Very popular place so many like it but to me not a patch on Wolfgang Puck next door, similar sarnie comes with sweet potato fries on a plate with knives and forks, then can have a nice slice of cheesecake with a strawberry also get a server to fill the drinks.
> Shouldn't really compare the 2 for cost, EofS had value of $32 compared to WPE at around $70 but they both cost us 1 QSDDP credit pp.
> Paying OOP I wouldn't eat at either.



We found EofS confusing regarding exactly what was or wasn't included in the DDP. In the end they gave us bigger desserts than we were supposedly entitled to after we'd already changed drinks, but the server told us to remember next time. I've forgotten, of course. The sandwiches were nice enough though...


----------



## iluvtot

wayneg said:


> Hopefully we won't have another downpour on Thursday evening.
> 
> Not eaten at Pecos Bills this trip, I really like the chicken wrap in there but we eat at Columbia Harbour house more now, had the shrimp last visit, will have it next time also its really good.
> 
> No food pics today, ate at Teppan Edo again and had same as last time.
> 
> Lunch ate at Earl of Sandwich after the comments on here, sorry don't get it, sandwich was served in a wrap just like you get on a plane, no plate. Sandwich was nice enough(full montegue) but expected fries with it. Small basic dessert & a drink(vitamin water not incl on DDP but is everywhere else in WDW)
> Very popular place so many like it but to me not a patch on Wolfgang Puck next door, similar sarnie comes with sweet potato fries on a plate with knives and forks, then can have a nice slice of cheesecake with a strawberry also get a server to fill the drinks.
> Shouldn't really compare the 2 for cost, EofS had value of $32 compared to WPE at around $70 but they both cost us 1 QSDDP credit pp.
> Paying OOP I wouldn't eat at either.



Morning!
Looked at the wrap, but thought it was cold, so didn't go with it. So it's good?
We had EoS last night, as we all love their sarnies. One tip, you can exchange dessert for crisps, so we all had a bag of kettle fries  

Jules x


----------



## disney_princess_85

I think EoS is pretty good, as far as sandwich shops go. The salads and soups look nice too.


----------



## wayneg

iluvtot said:


> Morning!
> Looked at the wrap, but thought it was cold, so didn't go with it. So it's good?
> We had EoS last night, as we all love their sarnies. One tip, you can exchange dessert for crisps, so we all had a bag of kettle fries
> 
> Jules x



Yes Pecos Bills chick wrap is cold, with salad, I add a little extra mayo.

Every other lunch we have had on DDP we come out full, sometimes leaving some or taking desserts back to the room, EOS we didn't, felt as though there should have been fries or crisps included for the price. Good thing we don't all like the same places to eat, EOS isn't for us.


----------



## disney_princess_85

Wayne, what's the weather like today? I'm panicking a little because of the latest storm/hurricane/flood warnings.


----------



## wayneg

disney_princess_85 said:


> Wayne, what's the weather like today? I'm panicking a little because of the latest storm/hurricane/flood warnings.



Not been out yet, still in bed. Looked out of window and very cloudy, yesterday cooled down a lot from mid 90's to around 77 at times when raining.


----------



## disney_princess_85

wayneg said:


> Not been out yet, still in bed. Looked out of window and very cloudy, yesterday cooled down a lot from mid 90's to around 77 at times when raining.



Eek, it doesn't sound very good. Oh well. I might ask you again tomorrow.


----------



## wayneg

Woken at 5am this morning with a text including Matt's GCSE results. Better than he expected.

1x A*
8x A
5x B
1x C

Hope your class did well Luke.


----------



## luke

Wow brilliant Wayne! You must be so proud


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> Yes Pecos Bills chick wrap is cold, with salad, I add a little extra mayo.



The wrap is great.  I usually ask for it with no dressing though.  For anyone who is interested, you can get it without the chicken. If paying OOP they knock $2 off the price, otherwise a usual CS credit.  We got one thrown in with our order last year   I had ordered a salad and a side of fries for DD and I to share.  It was MANIC in there and very little counter space for all the meals that were coming out.  When they passed us our tray it had all our things on but also a wrap.  I told them it wasn't ours and they guy said 'Would you mind just taking it?  It's not your problem but there is nowhere to move here.'  We wrapped it up in a ziploc bag and ate it later in the afternoon.  How odd - whoever had ordered it had also asked for no dressing


----------



## disney_princess_85

wayneg said:


> Woken at 5am this morning with a text including Matt's GCSE results. Better than he expected.
> 
> 1x A*
> 8x A
> 5x B
> 1x C



Great results! Well done Matt.

Did he do 15 GCSEs? That's a lot!


----------



## wayneg

disney_princess_85 said:


> Great results! Well done Matt.
> 
> Did he do 15 GCSEs? That's a lot!



Yes, 5 A levels next. Should be reading books I bought him but he is finding Walt Disney's biography more interesting just now.


----------



## dixonsontour

Well done Matt


----------



## cannp123165

Well Done Matt! Great results!


----------



## Elise79

wayneg said:


> Yes, 5 A levels next. Should be reading books I bought him but he is finding Walt Disney's biography more interesting just now.



Wow - 5 A levels - I did 4 and that was more than enough 

Which biography is Matt reading - I am reading one too at the moment and it is so interesting - just the type is so small its taking forever!


----------



## igk

Great GCSE results - well done!


----------



## cazzie

Well done Matt.


----------



## catherine

Well done Matt, those results are awesome 

DD got her results today!   She's off to college in Sept. she's doing A BTEC in Performing Arts, A level Fine Art and A level Art Textiles. She wanted to do another A level but because she's doing a BTEC the college said that she can only do 2 A levels!


----------



## PChef

Well done Matt! On passing his school today my eldest was working out that it will be him in 4 years time!!!


----------



## catherine

PChef said:


> Well done Matt! On passing his school today my eldest was working out that it will be him in 4 years time!!!



Those 4 years will fly by and before you know it, it will be him!


----------



## Tink2312

Congrats to Matt  Hope he enjoys whatever celebration you have planned for tonight!


----------



## amystevekai&bump

Well done Matt - what fantastic results


----------



## wayneg

Elise79 said:


> Wow - 5 A levels - I did 4 and that was more than enough
> 
> Which biography is Matt reading - I am reading one too at the moment and it is so interesting - just the type is so small its taking forever!



http://www.amazon.com/WALT-DISNEY-AMERICAN-Bob-Thomas/dp/0786860278

This one. 

Rather him than me doing 5 A levels.


----------



## PoppyAnna

Well done Matt 

Going on holidays to WDW during school time did him no harm then


----------



## disney_princess_85

wayneg said:


> Rather him than me doing 5 A levels.





What are you up to tonight Wayne?


----------



## 2Tiggies

PoppyAnna said:


> Well done Matt
> 
> Going on holidays to WDW during school time did him no harm then



Disney is educational


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

Hi everyone!

We've just checked into Regal sun resort so have free wifi in room. Really enjoyed two nights at hard rock hotel. Before that was a week at pofq on ddp.  Never eaten so much in my life!

Wayne, we were in chh the day you did kttk-we saw one of the groups eating.  Were also at mk 3 am emh same night but didn't last long. Carl is reading same book as matt so they can chat on thurs.

Off in a mo to sweet tomatoes and will be at  epcot tomorrow.


----------



## wayneg

disney_princess_85 said:


> What are you up to tonight Wayne?


Been in a wet AK all day, this evening meal at Grand Floridian Cafe. 



Scrap_Vamp said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We've just checked into Regal sun resort so have free wifi in room. Really enjoyed two nights at hard rock hotel. Before that was a week at pofq on ddp.  Never eaten so much in my life!
> 
> Wayne, we were in chh the day you did kttk-we saw one of the groups eating.  Were also at mk 3 am emh same night but didn't last long. Carl is reading same book as matt so they can chat on thurs.
> 
> Off in a mo to sweet tomatoes and will be at  epcot tomorrow.


You want to try it for 21 nights, falling behind with snack credits, can see us getting about 20 bags of sweets to take home.
Think we will be one meal short though for our last lunch on day we fly, probably goto Sweet Tomato for that.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Scrap_Vamp said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We've just checked into Regal sun resort so have free wifi in room. Really enjoyed two nights at hard rock hotel. Before that was a week at pofq on ddp.  Never eaten so much in my life!



How did you enjoy POFQ?


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

2Tiggies said:


> How did you enjoy POFQ?



It's our third visit there, so we really enjoy it!  It was great to see somewhere else, though, and we were really impressed with the Hard Rock Hotel.

Wayne - I could never do 21 nights DDP!  After a week we had used only 4 of our snack credits, 3 of which were on frozen drinks.  We went to DTD on Saturday and stocked up on snacks which we're now using this week - didn't have to buy any snacks at Universal!


----------



## wayneg

Enjoyed our day in AK even though wet almost all day. Animals seem to be more awake in the cooler wetter weather. This evening GF cafe. Suprised Matt with a Mickey cake to celebrate his great results.
















Sorry ate most of bread before Matt remembered pics.


----------



## jtlover

Love the cake Wayne.

I have ordered a cake for Cali Grille - did you have to pay gratuity on the cake as well, we are not eating the cake there so not sure how it works


----------



## wayneg

jtlover said:


> Love the cake Wayne.
> 
> I have ordered a cake for Cali Grille - did you have to pay gratuity on the cake as well, we are not eating the cake there so not sure how it works



Yes, they add it to you food bill so tip is expected.


----------



## Pegasus928

Thats a really good pic of the Lion. We never seem to get a good one due to him either hiding, or the rock being so far away that the zoom is ineffective due to the bumpy ride.
Nice cake for Matt too. Congratulations to him for doing so well


----------



## amystevekai&bump

love Matts cake  Did you have to order it very far in advance??


----------



## dixonsontour

Nice idea to get the cake - it looks really good


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> Yes, they add it to you food bill so tip is expected.



 !!!!

It looks amazing though.  Did it taste as good as it looked?


----------



## disney_princess_85

Wow, fantastic Mickey cake!


----------



## rachelanne

They are brilliant results for your son,he always looks so cheery on your photos, well done to him, and what lovely parents you are, that cake was brilliant.Keep making your memories


----------



## PJB71

Well done Matt

You and karen must be very proud of him Wayne


----------



## T16GEM

wayneg said:


> Woken at 5am this morning with a text including Matt's GCSE results. Better than he expected.
> 
> 1x A*
> 8x A
> 5x B
> 1x C
> 
> Hope your class did well Luke.



Well Done to Matt! Excellent results! 



Elise79 said:


> Wow - 5 A levels - I did 4 and that was more than enough
> 
> Which biography is Matt reading - I am reading one too at the moment and it is so interesting - just the type is so small its taking forever!



I borrowed a Walt Book from FloridaSun (Sue) in May and I still haven't finished it because the type is so small, I can only read it in daylight as I find I'm straining my eyes, it's a great read though!


----------



## wayneg

2Tiggies said:


> !!!!
> 
> It looks amazing though.  Did it taste as good as it looked?


I had a small bit, too full after meal. tasted OK but I am not a choc fan, Karen and Matt said it was good.



amystevekai&bump said:


> love Matts cake  Did you have to order it very far in advance??


I think its 2 days notice you give, you can order a regular round cake at any podium on arrival for $21 but for the Mickey cake or any other shape you need to ring in advance, plenty of pics in the thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2413710&highlight=cake+pictures


----------



## EvertonCJ

Hi Wayne and family. We returned to the UK yesterday after 21 wonderful days at WDW. It was great to meet you and all the other DISers on August 13th. We really enjoyed ourselves. Congratulate Matt (Rick Astley) on his tremendous GCSE results. I am feeling depressed. I have just weighed myself and I put on about 10 pounds. and we didn't use 17 of our CS credits.Enjoy the rest of your holiday. It is raining as I write this and it's forecast to rain for the rest of the day.Bring on 2011.


----------



## Dave_uk

Loving all your updates and pics.  10days and we will be there,
whats the whether like at the moment .. does the rain stop you doing any thing?

Have fun and thanks,


----------



## Shazzie B

wayneg said:


> Woken at 5am this morning with a text including Matt's GCSE results. Better than he expected.
> 
> 1x A*
> 8x A
> 5x B
> 1x C
> 
> Hope your class did well Luke.



Fantastic Matt, Well done.


----------



## jtlover

wayneg said:


> Yes, they add it to you food bill so tip is expected.



I have ordered a special mickey mouse cake $135 - not happy to pay $24 tip when they just bring it out though - oh well

Especially when you think that the dinner will be around $30 tip on its own!


----------



## jjk

Hi Wayne, cant belive your still there,  was nice to have a chat with you in DHS
congratulations to Matt great results


----------



## luke

jjk said:


> Hi Wayne, cant belive your still there,  was nice to have a chat with you in DHS
> congratulations to Matt great results



Apparently I have to tell you that Tracy won the race from Miami


----------



## wayneg

Dave_uk said:


> Loving all your updates and pics.  10days and we will be there,
> whats the whether like at the moment .. does the rain stop you doing any thing?
> 
> Have fun and thanks,


Doesn't stop us doing anything except sunbathe. Have brollies if it gets really bad, yesterday in AK just got a little wet.



jtlover said:


> I have ordered a special mickey mouse cake $135 - not happy to pay $24 tip when they just bring it out though - oh well
> 
> Especially when you think that the dinner will be around $30 tip on its own!


As with all tips, its upto you. Don't be pressured into anything you feel its not worth, Mickey cake was $48+ tax, I was happy to leave $8, not sure I would tip much more for an expensive cake.



jjk said:


> Hi Wayne, cant belive your still there,  was nice to have a chat with you in DHS
> congratulations to Matt great results


Amazes me how you can see anyone you know out here. Great to see you again.


----------



## jjk

luke said:


> Apparently I have to tell you that Tracy won the race from Miami



Congratulations Tracy, I got side tracked by a few of the things to look at at south beach


----------



## mcarthur205

jtlover said:


> I have ordered a special mickey mouse cake $135 - not happy to pay $24 tip when they just bring it out though - oh well



  Wow, that's £88!!  No offence but no way would I pay that for a cake (although I do love Disney cake LOL).


----------



## 2Tiggies

mcarthur205 said:


> (although I do love Disney cake LOL).



But not THAT much?   I wouldn't spend that, BUT for a special occasion/celebration it is worth a splash out on a nice cake.  I just don't have enough people to share it with


----------



## mossyflossy

Hi Wayne and family, just spent an hour catching up with this as we are now home, was great to meet up with you on the 9th, albeit for only a short time, and have evidence of you in a Dibb meet lanyard, about 100 showed up in the end, the bar tender insisted upon a certificate and a lanyard when we were all still there some 2 hours later!

sounds as if you're having a fantastic time, with lots of good meals thrown in for good measure, we too had great meals at Captains grille and Grand Floridian Cafe.

And what fantastic results, Matt! very well done


----------



## wayneg

Hi Ruth, glad your meet went well, shame we couldn't stay longer, caught up with Karen(welshwiz) at our meet, she was in the bar.

Tonight ate at 50's Prime time cafe. Good server, made us set the table and put a napkin on our knees. Made sure our elbows were not on the table and we ate our greens. I am sure this will be on Matt's list if we do DDP again next year, great CM/guest interaction & very well themed.
















Paid for Onion rings but by end of meal wished we hadn't, ate way too much again.






Here you can have milk shake instead of soda, really it was icecream, you have to eat it with a spoon. 





Matt's Pot roast, one of his best meals of the holiday, said it was really good.





Karen's Pork loin





My Chargrilled steak, not the best cut but tasty.





Onto desserts


----------



## Tink2312

50s prime time has been on our to do list every year but never got around to it yet. Glad you had a good meal.
Belated congrats to Matt - looks like you had a nice celebratory meal!


----------



## amystevekai&bump

wayneg said:


> I think its 2 days notice you give, you can order a regular round cake at any podium on arrival for $21 but for the Mickey cake or any other shape you need to ring in advance, plenty of pics in the thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2413710&highlight=cake+pictures



thanks for the link Wayne  Those cakes sure look good - may have to order one for Christmas... for no reason...just because!!!....

thanks again


----------



## Linda67

You food looks delicious, I am hearing a lot of good things about the GFCafe

The cake looks too good to eat


----------



## dixonsontour

Thanks for the update


----------



## igk

Prime Time looks fun! The theming looks much better than I had imagined - I'd never really considered it before...


----------



## PoppyAnna

prime time looks fab, that pot roast looks super yummy  Might have to give it a go next year


----------



## Racey

Call me silly, but as i've never been to 50's PT i have a question.......

Those things your looking into just after you wrote "Onto Desserts" - what are they? are they the dessert menu's?

and what are they called? I've asked everyone in my office and noone can remember????


----------



## Shazzie B

Yes they are the dessert menus - well pictures! Can't rember what it's called sorry!


----------



## wayneg

Racey said:


> Call me silly, but as i've never been to 50's PT i have a question.......
> 
> Those things your looking into just after you wrote "Onto Desserts" - what are they? are they the dessert menu's?
> 
> and what are they called? I've asked everyone in my office and noone can remember????



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/View-Master

Pics of desserts on there.
Being in my 40's I just assumed everyone knew what they were and how to use them but its funny seeing all the teens and younger pick them up and have no idea how to use them.


----------



## Cyrano

wayneg said:


> Woken at 5am this morning with a text including Matt's GCSE results. Better than he expected.
> 
> 1x A*
> 8x A
> 5x B
> 1x C
> 
> Hope your class did well Luke.



Superb result


----------



## eeyorefanuk

2Tiggies said:


> But not THAT much?   I wouldn't spend that, BUT for a special occasion/celebration it is worth a splash out on a nice cake.  I just don't have enough people to share it with



take me - take me


----------



## 2Tiggies

eeyorefanuk said:


> take me - take me



  Oh that would be great!   Even the small cakes are too big for 2 people.  Imagine good company AND good cake.  I call that getting to have your cake and eat it .....


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Helllllooooo!

I got back on Tuesday but it has taken me up till now to read this whole thread!! Tired!

I think I saw you Wayne, on Sunday night in Tomorrowland. Was your wife wearing a light up Tinkerbell?

I was in building 19 too!! They must have put all of us UKers in the same area.

Very lucky the meet wasn't washed out - we got almost drowned at Animal Kingdom that day. Looks like you had a fantastic time.

Oh, and very well done Matt!!!


----------



## 2Tiggies

howlongtillsummer? said:


> Helllllooooo!
> 
> I got back on Tuesday but it has taken me up till now to read this whole thread!! Tired!



Welcome home!  Did you have a good time?


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Aww thanks.

We had the most amazing time! It was really the most wonderful holiday ever.

I loved everything about it. The hotel was beautiful and our room was really convenient to the bus stop and little pool. The bus service was absolutely excellent. We never waited more than 10 minutes for a bus. I also got some great bargains - so much so that when the TSA opened one of our cases on the way home they were unable to close it and is came out last - all taped up!!! Thankfully nothing was missing!

We had lots of little magical moments too - my DD was artist of the day at Olivia's, I got a nice cupcake, card and choc strawberries for my birthday / wedding anniversary, my DH was Beast in Belle's Storytelling, we had goreous views at loads of our tables ...  .... I will think of more!

Also, you cannot beat seeing the bill of $100 dollars reduced to zero 
Free dining worked brilliantly for us.

Hope everyone is well - missed being on here!


----------



## wayneg

Hi Kathryn, yes that will have been us, why didn't you say something? I don't bite.

Glad you had a good holiday and well done booking next year already.

As most know I am not a fan of buses but we have tried to use them more this trip, can't really fault the buses, longest wait was today about 15 mins but usually just a few mins and 1 arrives, my problem has been the parents of children on the buses, absolutely no care for their children, allowing them to run about a moving bus or shout and scream all the way from OKW to MK without once speaking to them.

Dining plan is working great for us also, upto around $3,000 of food and snacks so far


----------



## Netty

I'm still trying to catch up with this thread- read up to page 21 so far..
Looks like ya all having such a great time!!


----------



## cherjp

Netty said:


> I'm still trying to catch up with this thread- read up to page 21 so far..
> Looks like ya all having such a great time!!



Page 21 !!! hurry up Netty or Wayne will be back home and have gone again before you catch up !  hahahaha !


----------



## wen-tom

phew 

just read all 38 pages 

needed to get in the mood  - only 6 days to go until we hit the world! 

looks like a fab holiday and yummy food pictures


----------



## eeyorefanuk

2Tiggies said:


> Oh that would be great!   Even the small cakes are too big for 2 people.  Imagine good company AND good cake.  I call that getting to have your cake and eat it .....



My sister and I ordered one of the publix cakes to be delivered with the garden grocer delikver on arrival as a surprise ............. we struggled to eat it as out of the room most of the time.


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Wayne I did stop in my tracks and get ready to say something! But I chickened out in case it wasn't you! It would be typical of me to have got it wrong and call out to a random stranger. Dh and DD already think my board hobby is odd enough without that happening!! Anyway I know now! 

Hope all is still going well.


----------



## Netty

cherjp said:


> Page 21 !!! hurry up Netty or Wayne will be back home and have gone again before you catch up !  hahahaha !





I'm reading, I'm reading!!!


----------



## aaronandterri

Great GCSE results Matt, well done you !~ see i keep telling hubby Disney is educational...lol

Loving this thread for my Disney fix~ keep the updates coming, and loving all the food porn, sure ive put on 10lbs just looking at them pictures...yummy!


----------



## wayneg

aaronandterri said:


> Great GCSE results Matt, well done you !~ see i keep telling hubby Disney is educational...lol
> 
> Loving this thread for my Disney fix~ keep the updates coming, and loving all the food porn, sure ive put on 10lbs just looking at them pictures...yummy!



Not just Disney but travel in general is a massive help in education, Matt's best result was media (an A*) which included him producing a travel magazine about his trips abroad. Whenever I see his 1st headteacher from junior school she remarks about Matt's travels and talks he did about going to Amsterdam with his Grandma's etc. Experiences kids learn by travelling cannot be gained in a classroom.

If you gained 10lbs by looking I am dreading standing on those scales on Monday.

Matt has uploaded a couple more video clips http://www.youtube.com/user/StitchMatt#p/u Everest & frog chorus


----------



## cannp123165

Great updates! The Mickey cake looks delicious!


----------



## scojos

wayneg said:


> Dining plan is working great for us also, upto around $3,000 of food and snacks so far



we calculated (kids were considered adults for the ddp..)
14 x 240 = $3360 av cost of ts
14 x 100 = $1400 av cost of a CS
14x5x4 = $280 tot cost of snacks 
ddp "cost" = $5040 for 5 pax for 14 nights.

we saved a fortune

tbh no way would we have ever eaten that amount of food had itnot been free, and we left alot of desserts/snacks that we could have had but didnt, iykwim

tracy


----------



## luke

Welcome home Tracy!!
Yeah we loved dining too and managed to use up all our credits through just buying stupid stuff in the end likes some EoS sandwiches for the journey home - note, they do not taste good after sitting in a rucksack for hours


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

wayneg said:


> If you gained 10lbs by looking I am dreading standing on those scales on Monday.



Don't even think about it!! 

I am loving reading your report & it is great that Matt got such good resultsthumbsup2


----------



## scojos

luke said:


> Welcome home Tracy!!
> Yeah we loved dining too and managed to use up all our credits through just buying stupid stuff in the end likes some EoS sandwiches for the journey home - note, they do not taste good after sitting in a rucksack for hours



we had 8 cs and 24 snacks to use up
we got mickey crispy heads for brus footie team, hugs to paula, when is she going to join the dis family?
tx


----------



## luke

Wow that's a lot of credits!!
Paula seems to have vanished tho, I came home from playing football and there's no sign of her!! I'd ring her but I'm too busy playing with my iPad which she 'let me get' 
Oh and trying to plan my (sadly not wdw) next Disney fix


----------



## scojos

luke said:


> Wow that's a lot of credits!!
> Paula seems to have vanished tho, I came home from playing football and there's no sign of her!! I'd ring her but I'm too busy playing with my iPad which she 'let me get'
> Oh and trying to plan my (sadly not wdw) next Disney fix



was it pay off for the coach bag?

have posted the v and a piccies for you to show her

we looked at renting at villa in france next year with a few days at dlrp...£3000 for a weeks rental, just a house with a pool...£6000 i could go AI somewhere for that...yes, i was shocked...
tracy
x


----------



## 2Tiggies

scojos said:


> we had 8 cs and 24 snacks to use up
> we got mickey crispy heads for brus footie team, hugs to paula, when is she going to join the dis family?
> tx



Did you manage to burn up the CS credits?  Those are kind of hard to get rid of on anything but meals.


----------



## luke

Wow that's costly, but Europe is, our last trip to DLRP cost more than 14 nights at SSR!!!

She still hasn't even used her Coach stuff!!

I will show her the photos, seeing as how we're both now eating healthy after DDP excess!!!


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Wasn't the value just amazing with the OKW / SSR deal and free dining?

I didn't keep a close tally but we were saving in the region of $150 a day. Considering the room only cost £100 a night it is all good!!! 

Welcome home everyone - time to start planning 2011


----------



## scojos

2Tiggies said:


> Did you manage to burn up the CS credits?  Those are kind of hard to get rid of on anything but meals.


we got sandwiches and bottleddrinks and took them to the villa


luke said:


> Wow that's costly, but Europe is, our last trip to DLRP cost more than 14 nights at SSR!!!
> its the cost of the flights thats the issue recosted for next year £4200 so not too bad..add flights and its un doa ble
> 
> She still hasn't even used her Coach stuff!!
> you dont use it mate, you love it, sniff it, cuddle it and admire it, at no point is it allowed out of the house!!!
> 
> I will show her the photos, seeing as how we're both now eating healthy after DDP excess!!!
> 
> trust me, we dont want to eat, yet alone eat healthy, we have lived on toast and salad and coco pops, tell paula, she ll find that funnny after our akl chat





howlongtillsummer? said:


> Wasn't the value just amazing with the OKW / SSR deal and free dining?
> 
> I didn't keep a close tally but we were saving in the region of $150 a day. Considering the room only cost £100 a night it is all good!!!
> 
> Welcome home everyone - time to start planning 2011



the cost implications are massive, but we cant afford to go back next year, have to get a new car for dh and start some bits on the house, iykwim...

maybe 2012
tracy


----------



## wayneg

Yesterday started in MK, watched Move it, Shake it, Celebrate it parade for 1st time. 











Is there something going on between these 2? don't tell Minnie or Daisy





Matt with the Dapper Dans, he will be uploading a clip to youtube in next few days.





Bought Matt a Hedwig which he liked.





No time for TS with DISmeet so we ate at POR again, turkey dinner this time.










Myself with Niels & Sylvia(Neoshoegal)





Left David, Jules hidden(iluvtot) and their 3 children George, Ellie and Mitzi





From left, Sharon(Stephensmum) with DH Norman, Sylvia & Niels, John & Sarah (MuxtonMiley)










On left Jen (Scrap Vamp) & DH Carl





Mart (burt) talking to Paul(All Star Paul)





Great to meet you all, thank you to everyone for giving up a little holiday time. Thanks to Jen and carl for the snowglobe & Jules for the beer


----------



## luke

Great pics, am jealous we're stuck home and not appearing in this patch of party photos 

I took a video of the Dapper Dans too, a different set of singers tho


----------



## 2Tiggies

I love that picture of Mickey and Donald taken from behind.  I generally like things that are different!  That would look great in my office .... along with all the Disney Microworld figures (only about 20 of them) lined up along my window sill   I wonder why they think I am odd


----------



## crabbie1

Belated congratulations Matt bet your well pleased. Loved the video of everest Wldnt have the nerve to sit in the front car. Bet your all dreading coming home.Weather been awful though suppose to be brighter the weekend.What am I on about!! Great pics of prime time.Heard bad reviews on that but also for sci fi but I loved sci fi. Anyway have a safe flight all. Im on nights now so probably wont have time to catch up.

Can someone tell me can you still use snack credits for cookies etc to bring homeIt used to be anything under 4 dollars but I heard it had changed???


----------



## luke

crabbie1 said:


> Can someone tell me can you still use snack credits for cookies etc to bring homeIt used to be anything under 4 dollars but I heard it had changed???



Its not anything under 4 dollars but can be used for lots of boxed or packaged things to bring home


----------



## 2Tiggies

luke said:


> Its not anything under 4 dollars but can be used for lots of boxed or packaged things to bring home



It has to be a single serving.  For example, the large bags of Chip & Dale pretzels were only $ 2.50 ish last year and the small bags about $1.25.  Even though both are under $4, only the small bag counts as a snack.


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

True -DD wanted a box with 4 shortbread biscuits in it - at $3.95 I was sure it would be a snack. But no I had to pay for it - no big problem.

4 biscuits more than a single serving - never


----------



## 2Tiggies

howlongtillsummer? said:


> True -DD wanted a box with 4 shortbread biscuits in it - at $3.95 I was sure it would be a snack. But no I had to pay for it - no big problem.
> 
> 4 biscuits more than a single serving - never



Well okay, fair enough with a few cookies.  But oh the outcry when they changed the policy that people could no longer get a box of donuts with a SC ....  I was really amused by the sheer indignation.  I may be the odd one out, but seriously, a BOX OF DONUTS IS NOT A SNACK FOR ONE PERSON


----------



## aaronandterri

Whats the plan for today...lol and the menu!.......Waiting for you all to get up!


----------



## igk

We seemed to have no problem using up snack credits - Mickey ice cream and Dole Whips are popular afternoon treats, and also at our time of year the Food & Wine Festival helps 

Who made the Dismeet badges btw?


----------



## luke

Karen made our Mickey Head badges when we arrived, as we hadn't known if we were cooing, so cool!!


----------



## wayneg

aaronandterri said:


> Whats the plan for today...lol and the menu!.......Waiting for you all to get up!



Late night again last night, EMH at MK so still need to upload pics from Ohana. 
2 years ago we found EMH so overcrowded we only did 1, this time not been bad at all, especially like last night when it rained as well, very quiet in there. Bus back at 1am was best yet, only us onboard so brought us straight back to our stop instead of going around the resort 1st, saves 10-15mins(sometimes longer than the journey from MK)

Last day today,  into MK for lunch at Harbour house and Le Celier for evening meal.

We made the badges before we came out, brought a few blank with a sharpie for any we missed or turned up on the evenings.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

wayneg said:


> Late night again last night, EMH at MK so still need to upload pics from Ohana.
> 2 years ago we found EMH so overcrowded we only did 1, this time not been bad at all, especially like last night when it rained as well, very quiet in there. Bus back at 1am was best yet, only us onboard so brought us straight back to our stop instead of going around the resort 1st, saves 10-15mins(sometimes longer than the journey from MK)
> 
> Last day today,  into MK for lunch at Harbour house and Le Celier for evening meal.
> 
> We made the badges before we came out, brought a few blank with a sharpie for any we missed or turned up on the evenings.



Have a safe journey back, will have to read your updates when feeling better, always love reading them.


----------



## Tony Toon

wayneg said:


> Last day today,  into MK for lunch at Harbour house and Le Celier for evening meal.



Can't believe it's time for you to come home already!    I've been keeping my 'home again' blues at bay by reading your reports.   Thank you so much  

Belated congratulations to Matt.   That's a fantastic set of results - you're a star!
Make the most of your final day and have a ball.   Safe journey home. 

Mrs TT


----------



## aaronandterri

We always hit downtown on the last day and have the last bit of shopping after weve done bagdrop.
Cant believe your home again , its gone quick....guess that what happens when your having fun.

Have a safe journey home, bring some sunshine back....please!!! we desperatly need some!

Looks like ill have to get my disney fix elsewhere ....lol, maybe time to shop for my new dooney and bourke  Disney bag!


----------



## Cyrano

wayneg said:


> Late night again last night, EMH at MK so still need to upload pics from Ohana.
> 2 years ago we found EMH so overcrowded we only did 1, this time not been bad at all, especially like last night when it rained as well, very quiet in there. Bus back at 1am was best yet, only us onboard so brought us straight back to our stop instead of going around the resort 1st, saves 10-15mins(sometimes longer than the journey from MK)
> 
> Last day today,  into MK for lunch at Harbour house and Le Celier for evening meal.
> 
> We made the badges before we came out, brought a few blank with a sharpie for any we missed or turned up on the evenings.



Can't believe that your trip is almost over. It has been a blast living vicariously through your reports


----------



## 2Tiggies

Incredible how quickly the time has gone!  Oh well, it has dented 3 weeks into the rest of our countdowns   It's always great to be able to keep up to date with all your reports and photos.  We really appreciate that you take the time out to do it   Enjoy your last day/night.  What time do you fly out?


----------



## Tink2312

wayneg said:


> Late night again last night, EMH at MK so still need to upload pics from Ohana.
> 2 years ago we found EMH so overcrowded we only did 1, this time not been bad at all, especially like last night when it rained as well, very quiet in there. Bus back at 1am was best yet, only us onboard so brought us straight back to our stop instead of going around the resort 1st, saves 10-15mins(sometimes longer than the journey from MK)
> 
> Last day today,  into MK for lunch at Harbour house and Le Celier for evening meal.
> 
> We made the badges before we came out, brought a few blank with a sharpie for any we missed or turned up on the evenings.



Can't believe it's got to your last night already. It's our new tradition to do Le Cellier on our last night - perhaps will do it for lunch next year though as don't think it's going to be worth 2 TS credits.

Enjoy and safe flight home


----------



## igk

Have a great meal at Le Cellier - don't forget the pics if you have time!


----------



## tinks_1989

I cant believe your trip is over I read this every morning before I go to work counting down the days :0 I guess I will have to re read


----------



## catherine

Hope that you have a brilliant last day. Enjoy your meal at Le Cellier!  Thanks so much for the reports and photos I've really enjoyed reading them and have looked forward to them every day. Have a safe journey home!


----------



## cazzie

Hope you enjoy your last day and thanks for posting all your updates  have a safe journey home.


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Safe home


----------



## luke

Enjoy your last night and safe travels Wayne


----------



## Tinks1984

Only just caught up  And I can't believe its home time for you!  Hope you have a good last night and a safe journey home!

Until next time...


----------



## mossyflossy

enjoyed the read, safe trip home Wayne and family


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

Hope you're having a safe trip home Wayne - we had a great time at the meet, and the redness and itching from my bites is finally going down!

We've just done online check-in for tomorrow and have ordered room service - we're going to sit on our balcony as the sun sets.  I'm really glad we've done Fort Lauderdale this end of the trip as we've had a really relaxing day.  Was also great seeing the Dolphins game last night, even though they lost


----------



## london75

scojos said:


> was it pay off for the coach bag?
> 
> have posted the v and a piccies for you to show her
> 
> we looked at renting at villa in france next year with a few days at dlrp...£3000 for a weeks rental, just a house with a pool...£6000 i could go AI somewhere for that...yes, i was shocked...
> tracy
> x



When we go to DLRP we stay at the Marriott Vacation Club, can be had for as little as £100 per night for a very nice 2 bed villa.  Shared pool but never used it anyway.


----------



## wayneg

2Tiggies said:


> What time do you fly out?


We leave at 4:30pm via Atlanta back to Manchester 8:30am


Tink2312 said:


> Can't believe it's got to your last night already. It's our new tradition to do Le Cellier on our last night - perhaps will do it for lunch next year though as don't think it's going to be worth 2 TS credits.
> 
> Enjoy and safe flight home



Enjoyed Le Cellier(although Karens chicken was one of worst of the trip, chicken sat on a bed of butterbeans) couldn't fault the service(unlike Ohana last night) but it wasn't a patch on Yachtsman Steakhouse, no idea what they will do to convert it to a signature restaurant but can't see us going back again.


----------



## wayneg

Back to yesterday, evening meal at Ohana. Food as good as last year but service was really bad, server trying to serve 8 tables. Last year the server dealt with less tables and had other people bringing meat around this year trying to cope with 8 tables and bring all the meat. Had to ask for butter (after a long wait to catch him) ask for drinks, no conversation at all with him, just dropping stuff off and running, the table was full with piled up plates and glasses, nothing taken away til dessert arrived. I left $5 tip and wrote on the bill "trying to serve too many tables"
Don't get me started on the show for the kids, we were sat on the worst table in the restaurant, parents all around us taking pics of their children. Karen asked one if she wanted a seat with us. IF we go back next year I will request a table away from the show, I don't mind a little bit of a show in restaurants but the Ohana one irritates me, she can't even sing. 
On the other hand tonight Le Cellier she had just 4 tables to serve, excellent service so left $24.

Ohana






























going back into the room, a massive frog waiting for us outside.





Today we had Balloons & a card in our room when we got in, for our Anniversary, 21 years on Sept 2nd





Le Cellier


----------



## dbriggsq

I've really enjoyed reading your updates and seeing the pics.

Sending congratulations for your anniversary - ours is 2nd Sept too - only we'ver racked up 32 years this year.  Had a great 30th at OKW in a grand villa with 10 of us 2 years ago.

Safe journey home - at least you won't be delayed like last time. I was there during the ash cloud - managed to get home on time but hubby (due to fly out a couple of days after me) never got there at all so I had 2 weeks all alone!


----------



## zippy99

Aww Wayne - I cannot believe that holiday is all done.  Your pictures have kept us excited in anticipation for our anniversary trip.

DH & I will be celebrating 13years during our trip (not bad considering I am only 30!)

Safe journey home, super congratulations to Matt and have a wonderful day on 2nd September xxx


----------



## Tink2312

Not loving that chicken dish -looks quite unappetising  I had the salmon and the fillet on our two meals last trip. Did made the mistake of having the smores cake thing which I thought was just really tasteless - what did you think of it?
We've had bad service on both our trips to Ohana - don't think we'll be going back in a hurry - last time to top it off they added 18% grat. even though there was only three of us. Spoke to server and basically he acted like he didn't know what the problem was and we had to get a manager. Very little tip left that night as just poor service all evening.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

have a really good trip home and thanks for the wonderful report - as ever!!


----------



## jackieleanne

Safe trip home. That chocolate cake looks delicious but the frog.


----------



## happyj

Thank you Wayne. Started reading when we were in Orlando. Helped to keep the Magic. The Yachtsman is our favourite all ways go there and next year we are going to book twice. Have a safe flightsnd thanks once again for your great trip report.


----------



## macca77

Nice one wayne enjoyed the reports. safe journey home.


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> I left $5 tip and wrote on the bill "trying to serve too many tables"
> 
> Karen asked one if she wanted a seat with us.


----------



## igk

Ah well, all good things come to an end - even long ones! Have a safe trip home


----------



## heatherbelle

We've just got home today today too.  Sat at blinking Manchester for 1 hour on the tarmac waiting for a gate, as we were early.  

I haven't read all of your posts yet Wayne, just the last page and the ones before we left on the 14th.

I thought the Yachtsman was awfull.  My steak was very peppery and salty. We had two meals at Le Cellier and both were fab, we too left the full tip.  I hope it doesn't loose the excellent food when it becomes at 2 credit meal in March. My new favourite find was the Grand Floridan Cafe.  Lovely atmosphere, and the best dessert.  I had the fruit jelly thing.

I think that frog is one the same one that I found inside our room last time we were at OKW lol.  Will read the rest of your thread later in the week.  Welcome home.


----------



## Cyrano

wayneg said:


> I left $5 tip and wrote on the bill "trying to serve too many tables"



Class in a glass


----------



## dixonsontour

Thanks for all the great updates especially the food porn.

Have a safe trip home.


----------



## tinks_1989

the show is the reason i wont book ohana dave would hate it!

that frog is huge i have such a huge phobia of frogs i hope we dont see any


----------



## wayneg

tinks_1989 said:


> the show is the reason i wont book ohana dave would hate it!



Last year we were by the window and it didn't bother us at all, this year we were surrounded by it. No way would I accept a table there again.

Sat in Delta Sky lounge waiting for plane to Atlanta, really nice lounge here at MCO, hopefully won't have time to use one in Atlanta.


----------



## Netty

Have a good flight home


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Thanks for posting Wayne.

So when does the planning start for next year?


----------



## dbriggsq

wayneg said:


> Last year we were by the window and it didn't bother us at all, this year we were surrounded by it. No way would I accept a table there again.
> 
> Sat in Delta Sky lounge waiting for plane to Atlanta, really nice lounge here at MCO, hopefully won't have time to use one in Atlanta.



The Delta lounge used to be the only good thing about going home - that is until Priority Pass (who we're a member of through Amex) lost the ability to use. 'We're looking at other lounges at Orlando Airport' is their standard reply to queries - however the only other lounge is in the other terminal which is unaccessable. Very frustrating!


----------



## sandshal

Thanks for sharing your trip Wayne.  First August in 3 years we've stayed at home and the weather was awful ............ just waiting for the 11 month window for next year now 

Have a safe journey home - Sharon x


----------



## Cyrano

Have a great flight Karen, Matt and Wayne


----------



## Tink2312

dbriggsq said:
			
		

> Priority Pass (who we're a member of through Amex) lost the ability to use. 'We're looking at other lounges at Orlando Airport' is their standard reply to queries - however the only other lounge is in the other terminal which is unaccessable. Very frustrating!



We are members of PP also and do find it annoying that there's no useable lounge at MCO. Doubt the situation will change anytime soon either 

Hope you've had a uneventful flight home Wayne and welcome back to actually a rather sunny morning (which makes a change).


----------



## WiganTony

howlongtillsummer? said:


> Wasn't the value just amazing with the OKW / SSR deal and free dining?
> 
> I didn't keep a close tally but we were saving in the region of $150 a day. Considering the room only cost £100 a night it is all good!!!
> 
> Welcome home everyone - time to start planning 2011



It was indeed good value. I kept a tally of what our meals would have cost us, which came out at around $1,700 for the 12 nights. We had some fantastic meals - never eaten so much steak in such a short time!! - and with one exception, service and food brilliant,

Apologies too for missing the meet on 13th - we had been packing up and had every intention on making our way over, but we all managed to drop off and only woke up around 5:30pm (we had an ADR at The Wave for 6:55pm so couldn't even show our faces).

Unfortunately, won't be planning for 2011 as we are intending on visiting New York and New England, but looking forward to 2012.


----------



## cherjp

Hope you had a good flight home and thanks so much for sharing your holiday with us again.

Happy anniversary as well to you and Karen and well done to Matt for those fabulous results.

It our 19th wedding anniversary today.


----------



## PJB71

Hope you all had a safe flight home Wayne, and thanks for all the updates, I have really enjoyed reading them


----------



## crabbie1

Hope you had a safe flight home.Sorry was on nights last night.What a TRBeen great reading this wayne. Really am thinking of changing ohana now.My DD is 8 now and dont think she will get involve with the the show anyway plus it was always a favorite of my soon to be ex and going with DB has made me think.
Can anyone suggest another nice place.These are what I have booked.This was my birthday meal by the way.
Chef mickeys - dinner(DD fav)
Ohana breakfast (never done)
lecellier-lunch (never done)
coral reef-dinner-(never done)
teppanedo -dinner (never done)
Rainforest cafe-lunch(dtd)
captains grill(dinner)(never done)
crystal palace(dinner)
tusker house(nemo package)(never done)
boma(dinner)
Trails end(dinner)may cancel and do WPE DTD
yak and yeti(dinner)
Will will be Paying OOP for the remainder after the 10 of DDP so 

I am not a big meat eater but like steak and chicken and I dont eat fish. Most of the above as you can see I have never eaten at.
For my birthday rather than ohana what would you recommend.
Thanks and sorry for hijacking wayne but maybe you can advise.


----------



## heatherbelle

crabbie1 said:


> Hope you had a safe flight home.Sorry was on nights last night.What a TRBeen great reading this wayne. Really am thinking of changing ohana now.My DD is 8 now and dont think she will get involve with the the show anyway plus it was always a favorite of my soon to be ex and going with DB has made me think.
> Can anyone suggest another nice place.These are what I have booked.This was my birthday meal by the way.
> Chef mickeys - dinner(DD fav)
> Ohana breakfast (never done)
> lecellier-lunch (never done)
> coral reef-dinner-(never done)
> teppanedo -dinner (never done)
> Rainforest cafe-lunch(dtd)
> captains grill(dinner)(never done)
> crystal palace(dinner)
> tusker house(nemo package)(never done)
> boma(dinner)
> Trails end(dinner)may cancel and do WPE DTD
> yak and yeti(dinner)
> Will will be Paying OOP for the remainder after the 10 of DDP so
> 
> I am not a big meat eater but like steak and chicken and I dont eat fish. Most of the above as you can see I have never eaten at.
> For my birthday rather than ohana what would you recommend.
> Thanks and sorry for hijacking wayne but maybe you can advise.



I am a fan of Chef Mickey's having always had a good breakfast there in the past.  We tried dinner and was really disappointed, and wouldn't go again.

It has to be Le Cellier, don't forget this is moving to a 2 TS in March, so go whilst its still a 1 TS.  That's if you can get in, its really difficult, next on the list for me would be Tepen Edo, we ate here twice and really enjoyed it.  The first time my DS wouldn't eat, but he tried mine, liked it and ate there the second time.  Fillet Migone (steak) is now his favourite food.

Ohana, didn't like, too many kids and I don't care for Skillet type meals.

Bomas is excellent too, we had a dinner and a breakfast this time.  This is the 4th time we have been to Boma's for dinner and it was as good as ever.

I don't like Crystal Palace either, but lots of others rate it.  Haven't tried the others on your list, even though we stayed at the Yacht Club this year.  I'm sure Wayne had good things to say about the the Captains Grill.

We also liked the Grand Floridian Cafe, excellent steak and a really nice selection of puddings, which is something that Disney don't seem to be too good at!

If its your Birthday meal, go for something really expensive and fab. Le Cellier, you will not be dissappointed.


----------



## crabbie1

Thanks heather.I tried to get into CM for breakfast but they had nothing for my dates so opted for the dinner as DD loves it here.I already have Lecellier booked and there is nothing avalible for our dates for the dinner.Tried from 180 days so again had to opt for lunch. Is the GF cafe 1TS or 2? Will have a look as would love to eat there.Only done the garden room for afternoon tea. Thanks for the info.


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

I would recommend Garden Grill, cape may clam bake and 1900 Park Fare. All big hits with us and must dos for next year


----------



## 2Tiggies

I was also thinking Cape May.  The big draw with this one is that it is not as chaotic as the other character meals.


----------



## wayneg

WiganTony said:


> Apologies too for missing the meet on 13th - we had been packing up and had every intention on making our way over, but we all managed to drop off and only woke up around 5:30pm (we had an ADR at The Wave for 6:55pm so couldn't even show our faces).
> 
> Unfortunately, won't be planning for 2011 as we are intending on visiting New York and New England, but looking forward to 2012.


No worries Tony, maybe another year.


cherjp said:


> Hope you had a good flight home and thanks so much for sharing your holiday with us again.
> 
> Happy anniversary as well to you and Karen and well done to Matt for those fabulous results.
> 
> It our 19th wedding anniversary today.


Flights were OK, none eventful to Atlanta but then one from Atlanta to Manchester was delayed by over 30 mins, 1 family not happy they were being split up, eventually resolved (I think 2+2) but another family not sure what the problem was, elderly lady in tears, ended up with what looked like her son and grandson flying but she stayed in Atlanta(no idea if anyone else was there) Couple of obnoxious men in Biz class kicking off because of the delay. 
It meant we were onboard about 90 mins before leaving, I know the staff were trying to resolve the problems but I was not happy being sat there for over 2 hours(30 mins into flight) before we got a cold drink (on seating we were given a warm bottle of water and half a glass of orange juice) dread to think how it was in economy. Once in the air very good service resumed but issues with the On demand system.
I think after the outstanding service last year and outbound this year I might email a moan to Delta, will sleep on it decide tomorrow.



crabbie1 said:


> Trails end(dinner)may cancel and do WPE DTD


Trails End is a TS credit, WPE is CS credit, unless you mean WP cafe on Westside, thats a TS.



howlongtillsummer? said:


> I would recommend Garden Grill, cape may clam bake and 1900 Park Fare. All big hits with us and must dos for next year



This is why I don't like advising which to goto, we liked Garden Grill but not Cape May or 1900 Park Fare. I think you need to read the menus and look at pics of food. Now we have done Le Cellier twice I doubt we would go a 3rd time even at 1 credit, no chance at 2 credits.


----------



## crabbie1

Well thanks guys I have decided to go with heather belles sugestion of the Grand floridian Cafe. Menu looks nice and it will give me a chance to have some nice pics took on the beach.
Wayne I know WGPE is a CS compaired to the TS at trails end and I have now cancelled it as had too many TS booked.Will use a CS at WGPE for one evening as we will be out of MK by 18.30 and staying at SSR so will stop at DTD on the way back


----------



## wayneg

Just had a look at final amounts for free dining over the 21 nights.

Counter Service $1078.04
Table Service $2137.84
Snacks $214.81 (brought home 18 bags of Goofy's candy, 3 lollies, 1 tub of cotton candy and 1 box of cookies)

Total $3430.69 which is an average of $163.37/day
Tips $305.06


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

wayneg said:


> Just had a look at final amounts for free dining over the 21 nights.
> 
> Counter Service $1078.04
> Table Service $2137.84
> Snacks $214.81 (brought home 18 bags of Goofy's candy, 3 lollies, 1 tub of cotton candy and 1 box of cookies)
> 
> Total $3430.69 which is an average of $163.37/day
> Tips $305.06



Wow!!


----------



## jackieleanne

Wow Wayne that's a large amount of cash that would of been spent on the food if not been on free ddp. 

Have you decided if your going to do a onsite or offsite next August yet?


----------



## dixonsontour

Glad you are back safely - thanks for all the updates.

Great total for the food - it basically works out as a free hotel room.


----------



## 2Tiggies

dixonsontour said:


> Great total for the food - it basically works out as a free hotel room.



Aside from travel insurance, spending money etc, that food total would cover my entire package for our upcoming trip!


----------



## crabbie1

Def worth it . so did you get the box of cookies as a snack? And the goofys candy? I did this last year at OKW and asked on another thread(or may be this one) and the OP didnt think it was allowed to bring these backGlad you all had a safe flight.At least you have bought the sun back with yyou.Been horrible here.
Is there anywhere in the disney hotels or parks that have free computors to use or an internet cafe? Wont be taking my new iphone(1-I cant use it as too expensive and 2 I dont know how to use all the features) I think staying at Universal the club room has free internet access.


----------



## Pegasus928

Although that does sound like a lot of money I'm sure not many of us would spend that much at the Disney restaurants were it not for the free dining plan.
On a normal trip for us we will eat at Disney maybe half a dozen times in a 3 week stay - the rest of the time we eat off site, only topping up with drinks and snacks when at the park.


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

Glad you got back OK Wayne   Our flight was on time, in theory, but the Captain opted to go higher up to avoid the remnants of Danielle which would have caused severe turbulence, and I'm glad of that.  But then he came over the tannoy to let us know that we would be delayed as two business class passengers had not showed up, so their bags were being offloaded, then, just as they had got them off they showed up, so the bags had to be put back on again!  I think he was trying to make the people involved feel guilty as he mentioned it a couple of times, lol.  In the end we were about an hour late, but at least I got 3 hours of sleep - Carl only managed 20 mins!

Last night we went to bed at 8.20 and got up at 11am this morning


----------



## Netty

wayneg said:


> Just had a look at final amounts for free dining over the 21 nights.
> 
> Counter Service $1078.04
> Table Service $2137.84
> Snacks $214.81 (brought home 18 bags of Goofy's candy, 3 lollies, 1 tub of cotton candy and 1 box of cookies)
> 
> Total $3430.69 which is an average of $163.37/day
> Tips $305.06




That could be another holiday!


----------



## wayneg

jackieleanne said:


> Have you decided if your going to do a onsite or offsite next August yet?


Not yet, probably go for OKW again but flights are more important just now, hotel choice can wait til later in the year, see whats on offer then.



crabbie1 said:


> Def worth it . so did you get the box of cookies as a snack? And the goofys candy? I did this last year at OKW and asked on another thread(or may be this one) and the OP didnt think it was allowed to bring these backGlad you all had a safe flight.At least you have bought the sun back with yyou.Been horrible here.
> Is there anywhere in the disney hotels or parks that have free computors to use or an internet cafe? Wont be taking my new iphone(1-I cant use it as too expensive and 2 I dont know how to use all the features) I think staying at Universal the club room has free internet access.


No problems getting all that stuff for snacks and bringing them home.
Only place I know for free net is in Disneyquest but last time we tried it was so slow we gave up. Our 1st night was free at Country Inn, next 3 nights at RPR $25+tax. then 21 nights at OKW $179.10 incl(managed to pay for only 18 nights) 
If you take your Iphone you can pick up free connections at many places like Wolfgang Puck, Earl of Sandwich, Innoventions at epcot + lots more.



Pegasus928 said:


> Although that does sound like a lot of money I'm sure not many of us would spend that much at the Disney restaurants were it not for the free dining plan.
> On a normal trip for us we will eat at Disney maybe half a dozen times in a 3 week stay - the rest of the time we eat off site, only topping up with drinks and snacks when at the park.



Nowhere near that much for us, without free DDP we wouldn't eat an evening meal onsite more than once the whole holiday, would have odd lunch but only 1 drink to share & no desserts. Never pay price for Disney snacks or drinks(they give free iced water or I take drinks in)
When staying offsite we average around $100/day for meals & snacks.


----------



## wayneg

Scrap_Vamp said:


> just as they had got them off they showed up, so the bags had to be put back on again!  I think he was trying to make the people involved feel guilty as he mentioned it a couple of times, lol.  In the end we were about an hour late, but at least I got 3 hours of sleep - Carl only managed 20 mins!
> 
> Last night we went to bed at 8.20 and got up at 11am this morning



They should have left them.
I managed about 30-40 mins upto Atlanta then just over 4 hours to Manchester. Last night went to bed at 9:30pm as I had to be up at 3:30am this morning, got flowers then another hour or so sleep before I came to the shop.


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

wayneg said:


> They should have left them.
> I managed about 30-40 mins upto Atlanta then just over 4 hours to Manchester. Last night went to bed at 9:30pm as I had to be up at 3:30am this morning, got flowers then another hour or so sleep before I came to the shop.



We said they should hae left them too - we'd have volunteered to take their seats, especially as my entertainment system didn't work!

I am so glad we didn't have to work today - not sure how we managed it last year.  Mind you, we were both more run down from having been ill, I expect.


----------



## mossyflossy

glad you're home safe and sound, those Disney stats are impressive.

the problem is that once you've done disney dining for free it's very difficult to go back to paying for every ice cream or drink.

for us we prefer to do a mix of free onsite dining and an offsite stay...we didn't get to the Cheesecake factory at Mall of Millenia or Cracker Barrel this trip as we didn't have the time or tummy room to squeeze them in..we're set on 5 days onsite again next year, back at OKW or SS if the new pool looks nice, but need some good flight prices for 3/4/5 August to make it work for us.


----------



## wayneg

mossyflossy said:


> but need some good flight prices for 3/4/5 August to make it work for us.



Our dates should be 4th-28th next August.


----------



## crabbie1

wayneg said:


> Our dates should be 4th-28th next August.


Are you not returning again this year wayne I know you sometimes go christmas time.


----------



## wayneg

crabbie1 said:


> Are you not returning again this year wayne I know you sometimes go christmas time.



Matt starts College on Fri for his A levels, difficult to fit in his holidays with mine, only option we can see is 28th May for 7 nights, still not decided if we are going or not, so just now nothing planned until next August


----------



## mossyflossy

wayneg said:


> Our dates should be 4th-28th next August.



snap going out, the price of flights will determine our date back!

if you find a good price do let us know, quite happy to do the 2 and a half hour drive up the M1/M6 to save a few pennies, although I guess you'll be going business class again? so that will be too much for us


----------



## wayneg

mossyflossy said:


> snap going out, the price of flights will determine our date back!
> 
> if you find a good price do let us know, quite happy to do the 2 and a half hour drive up the M1/M6 to save a few pennies, although I guess you'll be going business class again? so that will be too much for us



Early indications for Virgin prices are showing around £850-900pp No way am I paying that for Virgin, rather use an American carrier. Will probably be going indirect, if Biz class come up at around £1100pp again then its well worth the extra over Virgin prices.


----------



## Cyrano

Pegasus928 said:


> Although that does sound like a lot of money I'm sure not many of us would spend that much at the Disney restaurants were it not for the free dining plan.
> On a normal trip for us we will eat at Disney maybe half a dozen times in a 3 week stay - the rest of the time we eat off site, only topping up with drinks and snacks when at the park.



Ditto


----------



## luke

Cyrano said:


> Ditto



Even more so from me too!!

We had never eaten at a Disney TS restaurant before this trip with free dining


----------



## wayneg

luke said:


> Even more so from me too!!
> 
> We had never eaten at a Disney TS restaurant before this trip with free dining



Would you pay the prices now you have tried them?

Like I have said we might eat at the odd one like Trails end or Boma but I wouldn't pay Disney prices even if I had the 20% discount card.


----------



## luke

No, no way at all!
We had some nice meals don't get me wrong, but when you work out we paid less for our meal at Cheesecake Factory than at Crystal Palace, no comparison in quality!!

I WOULD stay onsite again, but only at SSR or OKW with the huge discounts and the free dining


----------



## WiganTony

dixonsontour said:


> Great total for the food - it basically works out as a free hotel room.



We had the same thought. Originally we were only planning 5 nights at OKW, but when we looked at the cost of off-site accommodation and the cost of meals (both in the parks and off-site), it was a no-brainer.




Pegasus928 said:


> Although that does sound like a lot of money I'm sure not many of us would spend that much at the Disney restaurants were it not for the free dining plan.



Same for us - our 12 night expenditure of $1,800 was roughly broken down as $1,200 TS, $500 CS and $100 snacks (plus we paid around $200 in tips). When I worked out which meals in Disney we would have really done if we had not been on free DDP, the total came down to around $600. However, on top of that would have been meals elsewhere, so even then I think the discounted OKW price would have won.


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> Matt starts College on Fri for his A levels, difficult to fit in his holidays with mine, only option we can see is 28th May for 7 nights, still not decided if we are going or not, so just now nothing planned until next August


A 7 night trip would be a totally differnt kind  of visit for you wouldn't it?  Do you think it is worth it to go for one week?   Obviously 7 days is better than none.  I have looked at an interim trip once or twice but once you put the flight prices in, the difference between 7 and 14+ nights is nominal in relation to the cost of the package.


----------



## wayneg

2Tiggies said:


> A 7 night trip would be a totally differnt kind  of visit for you wouldn't it?  Do you think it is worth it to go for one week?   Obviously 7 days is better than none.  I have looked at an interim trip once or twice but once you put the flight prices in, the difference between 7 and 14+ nights is nominal in relation to the cost of the package.



Done 7 night trips before although we do like to make it 9 nights minimum, just wouldn't be possible this time. 
Flights, hotel & car rental works out about £550pp + food, already have Universal, SW & Busch AP's, wouldn't do Disney unless we got signed in.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

I would take 7 nights in Orlando over 0 nights any time!!!! We're only going for 8 nights over Christmas as we don't have enough annual leave left for any extra. I figure after going so many times we can pick and choose what we want to do!!


----------



## heatherbelle

crabbie1 said:


> Thanks heather.I tried to get into CM for breakfast but they had nothing for my dates so opted for the dinner as DD loves it here.I already have Lecellier booked and there is nothing avalible for our dates for the dinner.Tried from 180 days so again had to opt for lunch. Is the GF cafe 1TS or 2? Will have a look as would love to eat there.Only done the garden room for afternoon tea. Thanks for the info.



It's a 1TS.  When I have uploaded my photo's onto the computer, I will try and post a picture of my dessert.  When you go into the resturant, they are on display, but not the mixed berry one.  I saw it on someone's table whilst walking through the resturant.  Mh DH was sick as a parrot when my dessert arrived, he wished he'd ordered it instead of the mixed plate.


----------



## yummymummywales

Thanks for all the wonderful updates over the last few weeks - it really has been lovely to follow you (vicariously!). We don't go until October 21st but this has helped me to re-focus on a few decisions over where to eat!


----------



## wayneg

Matt has uploaded a couple more clips, incl our 2nd visit to Teppan Edo.
http://www.youtube.com/user/StitchMatt#p/u


----------



## All Star Paul

Just got back yesterday.  The better the holiday the harder it is to come home.

Wayne thanks for organising the meets it was great to meet you, your family and some of the other disboarders.


----------



## wayneg

Welcome home Paul, great to meet you too. Those evening went so fast.
Is it OKW again next August? we have still to decide but its looking very likely 4th-21st, cruise for 4 nights then no idea for last 3 nights.


----------



## Miffy2003

Hello again Wayne!

I was the one who said hello to you at the door of La Gemma Elegante In Italy. There was a bizarre conversation about the Wisconsin Badgers going on around us 

Thought I would say hello in case you were wondering who I was 

Cheers
Karen


----------



## wayneg

Miffy2003 said:


> Hello again Wayne!
> 
> I was the one who said hello to you at the door of La Gemma Elegante In Italy. There was a bizarre conversation about the Wisconsin Badgers going on around us
> 
> Thought I would say hello in case you were wondering who I was
> 
> Cheers
> Karen



Thank you Karen, I thought I knew the name but had a complete blank. I searched the Dibb for Miffy and only showed Miffysu with no posts, forgot all about serching on here, DOH!!!! 
There are so many users I know on here by their avatars, tag fairy message, signatures etc but throw a user name at me and I go blank. 
Luke has just changed his avatar recently, he was instantly recognisable before, not anymore.
Hope to meet you again another trip now I have placed you.


----------



## luke

Tracy told me off for my old avatar 

Perry the Platypus is the new Fernando Torres


----------



## EvertonCJ

wayneg said:


> Matt has uploaded a couple more clips, incl our 2nd visit to Teppan Edo.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/StitchMatt#p/u



Hi Wayne. Hope you are well in sunny Dewsbury. Enjoyed the Teppan Edo video. It brought back some good memories. Teppan Edo and Raglan Road were probably our 2 favourite meals of the holiday.


----------



## scojos

luke said:


> Tracy told me off for my old avatar
> 
> Perry the Platypus is the new Fernando Torres



i didnt tell you off!! ok, just a little
i think if we all changed our avatars we d be lost
i too, like wayne, no people through sigs/avatars/tags....
except my friends


----------



## aaronandterri

I think at the dis meet there was only a few of us who didnt need names and disnames..im pretty boring with my user name ...lol, but hey you know who i am 

What cruise you booked for next August.?..were thinking of August too next year, toying with 3 weeks free dining and short cruise or the disney med cruise.


----------



## tinks_1989

luke said:


> Tracy told me off for my old avatar
> 
> Perry the Platypus is the new Fernando Torres




I love your new avatar I love perry I love his funny noise he makes


----------



## luke

tinks_1989 said:


> I love your new avatar I love perry I love his funny noise he makes



Perry is the best!
Got home from work today and had a bit of a nap while watching P and F on my iPad


----------



## tinks_1989

luke said:


> Perry is the best!
> Got home from work today and had a bit of a nap while watching P and F on my iPad



 I watched it earlier on disney XD Disney store have a stuffed Perry at the moment and he makes that funny noise 

Hey wheres perry?


----------



## crabbie1

sorry to br rude WHos Perry


----------



## luke

crabbie1 said:


> sorry to br rude WHos Perry



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perry_the_Platypus


----------



## wayneg

aaronandterri said:


> What cruise you booked for next August.?..were thinking of August too next year, toying with 3 weeks free dining and short cruise or the disney med cruise.


We have booked 21st August on new Disney Dream for 4 nights along with burt's and DISwolves' families.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2327473
List of cruisers

A few seem to be considering the Med cruises.



crabbie1 said:


> sorry to br rude WHos Perry



Glad I am not alone, we have never heard of him.


----------



## luke

Phineas and Ferb sure beats watching Stacey on a loop 

We're another considering a med cruise, can't afford WDW next year and Paula, gasp, wants a change


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Noooooo! I loved the Disney channels but was outvoted 2 to 1 for F&F 

I read on the balcony!!!!!

That show seemed to be on continuously!


----------



## burt

Great reports Wayne i did flick through them whilst away but arrived home this afternoon and have now caught up. 

We didnt manage to use all the C/S or Snacks, 30 c/s meals left and we must have used 50 snacks in goofys, wont need to buy the kids any sweets until after xmas .  All in all a great trip , really enjoyed the DIS meets was good to put names to a few faces, a few really good meals G/F cafe and Yak and Yeti really suprised us not expecting anything great from either but turned out to be 2 of our favourite meals of the trip along with Kona cafe and teppen edo  (just done a quick tally up total cost of t/s meals for the 7 of us for 21 nights - $4283.00  ouch !!)
Hoop was a brilliant night and dont think i will ever forget Nige falling out of the bus 
Still dont think BA buisness was as good as we got from delta last year, fingers crossed for some bargains next august. We did get to see Richard Hammond from top gear in the lounge at MCO, Wendy was her normal reserved self and asked for a picture, he was then sat 2 seats behind us on the flight home 

Down side of the holiday was getting home to the most awful smell, i thought something had died in the house lol, but further investigation showed that the freezer had broken down at some stage during the holiday and the food wasnt in a good state, so instead of collapsing on the sofa this afternoon we ended up shopping for a new freezer

anyway great trip, great company - Roll on next year


----------



## wayneg

Welcome home Mart and family.
I think Hoop night has to be the highlight of the trip for me, seeing the kids laugh so much, a great server who looked after us well, just enough to drink and then the bus trip home was hilarious. Hope we are all there together again next year to repeat it (incl Nigel falling off)

Are you going to post the Pic of Hamster?

Not good about the freezer, are the contents worth claiming for?

We used every meal, just right for us. brought home 23 snacky things.
Will try make a list this weekend of fave places & worst we ate at.

Hertz took £801 off my credit card even though the agent at the airport assured me it would be sorted, I would only be charged £36 for gas. They charged me both figures. emailed yesterday & they replied today saying they were refunding the £801.
Back to football now


----------



## burt

wayneg said:


> Welcome home Mart and family.
> I think Hoop night has to be the highlight of the trip for me, seeing the kids laugh so much, a great server who looked after us well, just enough to drink and then the bus trip home was hilarious. Hope we are all there together again next year to repeat it (incl Nigel falling off)
> 
> Are you going to post the Pic of Hamster?
> 
> Not good about the freezer, are the contents worth claiming for?
> 
> We used every meal, just right for us. brought home 23 snacky things.
> Will try make a list this weekend of fave places & worst we ate at.
> 
> Hertz took £801 off my credit card even though the agent at the airport assured me it would be sorted, I would only be charged £36 for gas. They charged me both figures. emailed yesterday & they replied today saying they were refunding the £801.
> Back to football now



Mate i havent a clue how to post a pic, i keep intending to open a photobucket account but you know how it is - never enough time , Already been on to the insurance about the food - £100 excess but still worth claiming, i mean we had more steak in the freezer than yachtsmans carry 
Not good about Hertz taking the £801 mate, hope you get that sorted out.

Already looking forward to next year, we will be back to a 5 i think so not sure what we will do, hopefully 17 or 18 nights on ddp before the cruise, 4 nights cruise and then we fancy 3 or 4 nights renting dvc points for AKL or Beach club to finish off - one thing for sure wherever we stay Hoop has to be a must


----------



## luke

Welcome home Mart, good to meet you at OKW 

Wish we were planning a trip for next year for another fun DIS meet but sadly I think a few Florida-less years are on the cards 

Bummer about the food, hope you get it all sorted


----------



## wayneg

luke said:


> Welcome home Mart, good to meet you at OKW
> 
> Wish we were planning a trip for next year for another fun DIS meet but sadly I think a few Florida-less years are on the cards
> 
> Bummer about the food, hope you get it all sorted



Can't believe Paula is not attracted by another DISmeet next year. Maybe she thought we were all a set of weirdo's.


----------



## luke

Paula had a great time too, was such fun not only putting names to faces, but also meeting and talking to people - something like a WDW holiday is unlike say, when we went to a resort in Cuba and made friends there as we were all pretty much round the hotel/beach all the time.

Will definitely be coming to any other meets when we next get to Orlando 

Plus I'm sure Paula will be hero worshipping you tomorrow when she sees that Small World mug


----------



## Sapper383

luke said:


> Phineas and Ferb sure beats watching Stacey on a loop
> 
> We're another considering a med cruise, can't afford WDW next year and Paula, gasp, wants a change



My kids love P and F....well I do too......was hoping we would be able to pick up merchandise when we went last Sept, but the only thing disney had was the CD....which well love and now know all the words to all the P & F songs They now have quite alot of p&F things in the disney store.

I'm hoping that they will bring the characters to Disney as the show is a big hit


----------



## DISWolves

Welcome back to the real world Mart 
Sorry to hear about your disaster 



burt said:


> Hoop was a brilliant night and dont think i will ever forget Nige falling out of the bus





wayneg said:


> Hope we are all there together again next year to repeat it (incl Nigel falling off)



Since I have been in the spotlight for so long, I guess that this could have saved someone from going in the pool, as promised!  




burt said:


> i mean we had more steak in the freezer than yachtsmans carry



I bet you serve it quicker as well! 

Probably our best and most enjoyable holiday in Florida to date 

Just off to renew ESTA.


----------



## Pegasus928

burt said:


> Mate i havent a clue how to post a pic, i keep intending to open a photobucket account but you know how it is - never enough time ,


 
Just in case you feel the need there is a thread about it HERE


----------



## burt

luke said:


> Welcome home Mart, good to meet you at OKW
> 
> Wish we were planning a trip for next year for another fun DIS meet but sadly I think a few Florida-less years are on the cards
> 
> Bummer about the food, hope you get it all sorted



Good to meet you aswell Luke, give Paula a bit of time and when you start looking at brochures for next years holiday dont be suprised if she changes her mind and agrees to florida again 


DISWolves said:


> Welcome back to the real world Mart
> Sorry to hear about your disaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have been in the spotlight for so long, I guess that this could have saved someone from going in the pool, as promised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you serve it quicker as well!
> 
> Probably our best and most enjoyable holiday in Florida to date
> 
> Just off to renew ESTA.



To be fair we had a bit of a wait in yachtsmans this year aswell, nowhere near as bad as yours though, i actually enjoyed my steak at Kona more this year than Yachtsmans, going to be difficult making adr choices for next year, but 4 definates are yak and yeti, kona, Gf cafe and Captains Grille 
We had a great holiday this year aswell, really enjoyed our meets, Abi had a great day at Typhoon with Emma, roll on next august  



Pegasus928 said:


> Just in case you feel the need there is a thread about it HERE



Thanks for that i will have a look when i get chance, at the moment im trying to figure out how to get the videos we took from the flip video camera onto a disc


----------



## EvertonCJ

burt said:


> Great reports Wayne i did flick through them whilst away but arrived home this afternoon and have now caught up.
> 
> We didnt manage to use all the C/S or Snacks, 30 c/s meals left and we must have used 50 snacks in goofys, wont need to buy the kids any sweets until after xmas .  All in all a great trip , really enjoyed the DIS meets was good to put names to a few faces, a few really good meals G/F cafe and Yak and Yeti really suprised us not expecting anything great from either but turned out to be 2 of our favourite meals of the trip along with Kona cafe and teppen edo  (just done a quick tally up total cost of t/s meals for the 7 of us for 21 nights - $4283.00  ouch !!)
> Hoop was a brilliant night and dont think i will ever forget Nige falling out of the bus
> Still dont think BA buisness was as good as we got from delta last year, fingers crossed for some bargains next august. We did get to see Richard Hammond from top gear in the lounge at MCO, Wendy was her normal reserved self and asked for a picture, he was then sat 2 seats behind us on the flight home
> 
> Down side of the holiday was getting home to the most awful smell, i thought something had died in the house lol, but further investigation showed that the freezer had broken down at some stage during the holiday and the food wasnt in a good state, so instead of collapsing on the sofa this afternoon we ended up shopping for a new freezer
> 
> anyway great trip, great company - Roll on next year



Hi Mart. Good to meet you and your family at the Meet on August 13th. It was a really good night superbly organised by Wayne and his family. I still wear my name badge with pride!!!


----------



## scojos

EvertonCJ said:


> Hi Mart. Good to meet you and your family at the Meet on August 13th. It was a really good night superbly organised by Wayne and his family. I still wear my name badge with pride!!!



me too!!!
i wore it all holiday on my bag i carried to the parks, not one disser came and said hello!!
i too enjoyed the meet, dh was quite charmed by lukes wife paula, and it was great i understood everyone with their balck country accents
grace loved playing with emma in the pool, even though it was a long night, with the 2 hour journey back to ssr...
we, like luke, wont be going back for a few years, dont have the spare cash, but we will all remember this trip for many years to come
hey wayne, is this the busiest/most looked at thread on here...or what???!!??
tx


----------



## luke

I left my name badge in Herbie 
Paula still has hers tho 

I'm edging closer and closer to booking a Disney Mediterranean cruise for next august, maybe I'll try a live satellite link up to any planned DIS meet next year


----------



## iluvtot

Hi,
arrived home this am after good flights, but weather here's a bit off isn't it!! Was 94 yesterday  when we left!
The Meteor Meet and greet parking was great, so thanks for that Wayne Meant to tell you at the meet, Dave said it was like meeting a celebrity, because I quote you so often!!!
Feeling a bit jet lagged, but wanted to say how nice it was to see everyone on 26th. Sorry we shot off so quickly to get the boat, but if we didn't have to eat, we would've stayed  Was hoping to get back quicker, but eating seems to take forever in Disney!
Yachtsman was great for Dave's birthday,  but we also had to wait over an hour before being seated, though we did enjoy it. Our server was great, and we were the last to leave, with no pressure.
O'hana's was a bit of a disappointment. We didn't get any bread, and it all seemed really rushed, though we enjoyed the food (except Dave). Was wierd when we were given our bill though. Our server really rushed us, and said I had to sign (which I hadn't had to do before). I left the tip in cash, and as we hadn't been too impressed, I left the 18%. Walking out, I checked the price, as it didn't seem to add up, and I realised we had been charged for 6 instead of 5.
We went back to check if 6 credits had been debited from our plan, and after alot of messing around, the server came out and said they had realised their mistake after, and had only taken 5 ts credits. The thing was, they hadn't ammended the bill, and our suggested gratuity was based on 6 meals, so we had paid more! Probably I should've checked better, but she was giving me bills to sign, and confusing me (doesn't take much!).Anyway, it spoilt things a bit, and Dave reckon's it could be a bit of a scam ...   
Akershus was a pleasant surprise. I wasn't too sure about booking, but we were seated within 5 mins; food was really good, server was really helpful, and princess interaction was great, even though we didn't have small children with us. Photo's were good aswell, so would recommend!
The Wave for brekkie was also good, but def wouldn't pay oop for it. It came to $90, but was very nice 
Only disaster was last meal at Raglan Road. The band was so loud we couldnt hear anything, or talk to each other, and we were seated in a booth where we could barely see the menu, it was so dark! I asked if we could sit somewhere else because we couldn't see, and the server just turned the light up a bit!. Dh and I went for the curry as it was recommended, but it had no flavour at all. DD's burger was really overcooked, and my Mai tai had something in it which was like cloves, ( could've been too much ameratto), but I couldn't drink it! We were just glad to get out of there, and definitely won't be going back! Shame as it was our last night. 
Have got withdrawal symptoms already though, so will have to start looking at flight prices

Jules x


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Yep - if only looking for flights was as easy as looking for OKW. Check dis - go to website - book.

I hate looking for flights. Last year after Globespan went bust we had to do it twice!


----------



## luke

scojos said:


> even though it was a long night, with the 2 hour journey back to ssr...



We really should have planned better and brought you back to SSR with us, even with the two trips it would have taken, Herbie would have had us all back within 15 minutes!
No wonder I'm spending all my time having a go at Disney buses on here I'm the last week or so


----------



## scojos

luke said:


> We really should have planned better and brought you back to SSR with us, even with the two trips it would have taken, Herbie would have had us all back within 15 minutes!
> No wonder I'm spending all my time having a go at Disney buses on here I'm the last week or so



if we had had any idea that it would have taken that long id have asked for a lift
never mind, it took 3 hours to do poly=ssr the night we went to v and a...you know when you wonder why you just didnt call a cab, but you ve waited 90 mins so a few more wont hurt? we looked a right sight in suit/dinner dress whilst sat at mk dripping in sweat waiting for fireworks to finish...let just say that night was a learning curve not just for food
they wont let buses out of the mk bus stop during wishes due to there being fireworks v close to exit of bu sstation, just incase anyone decides to try and go during the festivities


----------



## wayneg

scojos said:


> hey wayne, is this the busiest/most looked at thread on here...or what???!!??
> tx


Had a few views hasn't it? makes it worth all the time and effort I put into it


luke said:


> I left my name badge in Herbie
> Paula still has hers tho
> 
> I'm edging closer and closer to booking a Disney Mediterranean cruise for next august, maybe I'll try a live satellite link up to any planned DIS meet next year



How dare you leave it in Herbie Hope you have emailed the rental company and asked for it back 

Glad you got the mug safely. Looked a good cup of tea in the pic.
I will leave you to sort out a live link, thats beyond me


Welcome home Jules, great to meet you and your family. 
I am not sure we will put Ohana on the list again for next year(if we do DDP) I like the food there but service was rubbish and can't stand the show.
A few have said how good Raglan road was this year, we have always been put off with our CM friends saying how bad it was, doubt its somewhere we will like but maybe try one year.


A few Pics of the food on our flight home. 
Tuna, grilled peppers and cheese, & soup. choice of bread rolls but no pic.





Green salad with choice of dressings, I went for blue cheese





Filet Mignon, mash, green beens, onions and Hollandaise sauce, I ate the steak and left the rest knowing hand made icecream sundae was next










Breakfast just before landing home, served with Croissants & bagels.





Probably back to economy next year unless I find a bargain.


----------



## luke

wayneg said:


> :
> 
> Glad you got the mug safely. Looked a good cup of tea in the pic.



I've requisitioned it for now and am enjoying another cup of tea in it now 

Great pics of your food on the flight, a far cry from the swill we got with virgin


----------



## amystevekai&bump

luke said:


> I left my name badge in Herbie
> Paula still has hers tho
> 
> I'm edging closer and closer to booking a Disney Mediterranean cruise for next august, maybe I'll try a live satellite link up to any planned DIS meet next year



ooh what dates are you thinking of?? - we are looking at either 20th or 27th Aug!!


----------



## luke

amystevekai&bump said:


> ooh what dates are you thinking of?? - we are looking at either 20th or 27th Aug!!



Been looking at the 20th (27th is too late as school starts early September) but now I'm thinking of maybe changing to the 13th even tho it's a bit more expensive 

Hopefully will book this week


----------



## iluvtot

wayneg said:


> Had a few views hasn't it? makes it worth all the time and effort I put into it
> 
> 
> How dare you leave it in Herbie Hope you have emailed the rental company and asked for it back
> 
> Glad you got the mug safely. Looked a good cup of tea in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome home Jules, great to meet you and your family.
> I am not sure we will put Ohana on the list again for next year(if we do DDP) I like the food there but service was rubbish and can't stand the show.
> A few have said how good Raglan road was this year, we have always been put off with our CM friends saying how bad it was, doubt its somewhere we will like but maybe try one year.



All your time and effort is appreciated, and we all still have our badges (thankyou btw!)....... Will keep them for next year!

I was wondering where you picked up the small world mug! DSIL is out there in a couple of weeks, so I could ask her to pick one up for me.

Not so good to be home, it's so cold!!! Was good to meet you, Karen and Matt (Jen, Carl, and everyone else) The evening went so quickly! Always a good sign!

As for O'hanas, that was a show??! I thought it was how they ensured a quick turnover! 

Raglan Road, maybe we were just unlucky. The only reason we went was because the guy that owns it was on a food prog a while before we went, and he mentioned it and the short ribs; which turned out I couldn't have because they had rosemary in anyway!

Luke, DSIL did the mediteranean cruise in May, and said it was fantastic!! Oh, and I picked up a Perry T-shirt for DS in Hot Topic at the Florida Mall. It's a really vibrant blue with Perry on the front  When we arranged to meet him outside Chef de France, I could see him coming from Morocco!!

Jules x


----------



## luke

Wish I could find a Perry t shirt for adults 

Yeah I'm reading lots of med cruise trip reports, they sound great


----------



## luke

Wish I could find a Perry t shirt for adults 

Yeah I'm reading lots of med cruise trip reports, they sound great


----------



## iluvtot

luke said:


> Wish I could find a Perry t shirt for adults
> 
> Yeah I'm reading lots of med cruise trip reports, they sound great



It was an adult T, DS is 18! He saw quite a few adults with Perry T's around Disney; so that was my mission when we went to the Florida Mall!!
There was also one in the Disney Store, but it was black with a white logo. 

Jules x


----------



## wayneg

This was the mug I picked up for Luke, price was $9.99 + tax not price listed on this site http://www.laughingplacestore.com/Product-14286.asp
Got it from the Emporium on Main St, thru the 1st door on corner of Main st on left, full display of mugs.


----------



## dor1

Wayne,have been dribbling looking at all your food pics!
Can you tell me your top places to eat,either on or off site.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## luke

iluvtot said:


> It was an adult T, DS is 18! He saw quite a few adults with Perry T's around Disney; so that was my mission when we went to the Florida Mall!!



Damn, wish I'd seen one!! Oh well, got me a cool Mr Potato Head one 



wayneg said:


> This was the mug I picked up for Luke, price was $9.99 + tax not price listed on this site http://www.laughingplacestore.com/Product-14286.asp
> Got it from the Emporium on Main St, thru the 1st door on corner of Main st on left, full display of mugs.



Being used to supply me with tea while I plan my lessons for next week ( ) - I've gotten more use out of it than Paula so far


----------



## iluvtot

wayneg said:


> This was the mug I picked up for Luke, price was $9.99 + tax not price listed on this site http://www.laughingplacestore.com/Product-14286.asp
> Got it from the Emporium on Main St, thru the 1st door on corner of Main st on left, full display of mugs.



Cool! Thanks Wayne; I will show pic to DSIL when I see her tomorrow

Jules x


----------



## wayneg

dor1 said:


> Wayne,have been dribbling looking at all your food pics!
> Can you tell me your top places to eat,either on or off site.
> Cheers
> Dave



Hi Dave
See this thread for where we like offsite
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2462917&highlight=offsite
Another thread here 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2486408&highlight=restaurant

For onsite in the next day or 2 I am going try put in order the places we liked most and least.


----------



## iluvtot

luke said:


> Damn, wish I'd seen one!! Oh well, got me a cool Mr Potato Head one



Swings and roundabouts! We didn't see that one!

Jules x


----------



## dor1

Thanks Wayne-going to have a look at those threads now.


----------



## scojos

as this is almost the most looked at thread on our little board, thought i should keep it active, hey there are pictures of me in it
dont get that v often
as looking for fav restaurants, id recommend Ohanas, i have dietary requirements (food allergies) and the chefs both at bfast and dinner went above and beyond
worst food for us was sci-fi, greasy and dull, the experience was ok, but wouldnt go again.
best "experience" was 50s PTC..the boys were misbehaving and were made to parade around carrying their plates into the kitchen...they were mortififed and we howled with laughter...all good fun be we were soo long we had to do the v late fantasmic
all good fun
tracy x


----------



## 2Tiggies

scojos said:


> as looking for fav restaurants, id recommend Ohanas, i have dietary requirements (food allergies) and the chefs both at bfast and dinner went above and beyond



Tracy, I would love to read a review of yours re. Ohana breakfast.  You have gluten free requirements dont you?  Ours is a breakfast reservation and breakfast is one of our biggest challenges because we have a combined challenge of dietary requirements and a picky eater


----------



## scojos

2Tiggies said:


> Tracy, I would love to read a review of yours re. Ohana breakfast.  You have gluten free requirements dont you?  Ours is a breakfast reservation and breakfast is one of our biggest challenges because we have a combined challenge of dietary requirements and a picky eater



Sorry im not gluten intollerant (yet!!) though they seem to be knocking everything else out of my diet
im allergic to seafood/fish/onions/onion powder/coconut and pineapple, im also low fat/fat free following gall bladder surgery (and low sodium)
obviously the onion/onion powder is the issue as everything has to be cooked from scratch esp sauces, Black (the head chef) at o hanas, came out and talked to uss for ages, what i liked, didnt like, what id like to eat, he then went away and whizzed up dinner, what a dude!!!!
he came out following the sexiest orange salad i have ever eaten id have eaten another bowl full, and he brought we chicken/steak/veg and jacket potato for main course which was v yummy
whilst the kids were eating all teh skewer meats he came and chatted, dh and i are both in catering, so he was talking about all the grief he got on here for changing the menu , and about our trip to vand a the week after
then he brought we 2 desserts, as he couldnt decide which one id like the most when he was in the kitchen
i had the kona banana creme brulee and the kona choc tart, i couldnt eat the bread and butter pudding as contained coconut, i was gutted  food was excellent and service was stunning, he even confiscated my cocktail i ordered as it arrived with pineapple on the glass
as for bfast, we had an excellent chef, who cooked everything fresh to order for us to avoid contamination.
when you arrive the put a laminated lei flower on the table so everyone knows there is an allergy, nothing, no coffee/juice etc is allowed to be delivered to the table until everything is checked.  i couldnt eat the bread as it contains pineapple, so they fetched me toast from kona, and cinnamon buns from captain cookes.
i couldnt recommend the place highly enough
hth
tx


----------



## 2Tiggies

I am looking forward to it   Fortunately DD is not celiac so cross contamination is not an issue.  When she was younger we had to be super careful but she is definitely outgrowing it as they had hoped.  Generally we are at the stage now where I could quite safely go to a buffet and let her choose suitable foods off the table without worrying about it.  



scojos said:


> he came out following the sexiest orange salad i have ever eaten



I am going to pretend to have an allergy so I can get one of those .... and just look at it so it doesn't disappear.  It will a novelty for me to have something sexy in front of me


----------



## scojos

2Tiggies said:


> It will a novelty for me to have something sexy in front of me



i can't tell you how much i laughed when i read this

sorry, if you go for dinner ask for an orange salad...was amazing..

i d rather sexy food than sexy men which probably says more about me than you!


----------



## wayneg

List of places we ate at this trip, decided not to put them in order from best to worst, its too difficult, for example our best meal was Hoop Dee Doo but not for the quality of food but the company and service. 

After name of restaurant I have put post # incase anyone wants to look back at the pics.

Ohana- Dinner #617 2nd year here after a great meal last time, doubt very much we will go back next year, good food but service was very poor, server trying to serve on 8 tables.

Ohana breakfast #314 Breakfasts are a waste for me, I can't eat much before lunchtime, it was OK but preferred Chef Mickeys last year.

Tutto Itallia #240 Again 2nd visit, changed menu, I was looking forward to the Lamb but no longer available, still a good meal but the company made it better.

Kona Cafe #314 All of us really enjoyed, one of best steaks of the trip. Will be back.

Captains Grille #211 Again all enjoyed and a definite for another trip.

Yachtsman Steakhouse #332 After a bad meal at Cali Grill last year I didn't expect to enjoy another signature restaurant but couldn't fault it, service superb and great food.

50's Prime Time Cafe #552 Theming & CM interaction makes this place somewhere different to the norm, really enjoyed our evening here.

Coral Reef #182 Food was OK but we ate early, I just didn't like the environment, might have been better if we had been able to see the tank, we were furthest away you can get.

Teppan Edo post #140, Enjoyed it so much we cancelled The Wave to eat here twice in 1 holiday, not the biggest portions but tasty, friendly staff & and great chefs.

Le Cellier #617 2nd time, probably one of our fave meals last year, didn't enjoy quite as much this time but steak still very good, no way would I spend 2 credits when it changes next year.

Olivias #457 Just OK, nothing special, better places but can't say anything bad about it.

Liberty Tree Tavern #476 One of Karen's fave places but we all like it, 2nd time and will be back for 3rd.

Hoop Dee Doo Review #377 & #378 3rd time here and best yet, great company and got an excellent server, I also love the food but not everyone does, its similar to Trails End buffet next door which we pay OOP for sometimes. Hope next August will be our 4th visit here.

San Angel #456 one I was most worried about eating at after bad reviews, we all had a really nice meal, no hesitations going back.

Grand Floridian Cafe #529, 2nd time, not quite as good as last year, doubt we will go back a 3rd time but no problems, enjoyed what we had.

Garden Grill  #260 Another we heard bad reports about but had a great meal, on list for future.

Biergarten #399 Ok I found the worst, we just don't enjoy buffets like we used to, I know others like it but it wasn't our sort of place. 

Mama Melrose #394 I ate too much starter(Calamari for 2 people) ruined rest of my meal, will be back another trip but I will be more sensible, both Karen & Matt enjoyed their meals.

From Last year 
1900 Park Fare, again others like here but we didn't, too loud and its another buffet.

Cali Grill, Service was very poor, took over 2 hours for 2 courses and came out hungry. Others think its the best place in WDW.

Turf Club, meal was nice but nothing special it was the server that made it special bringing out 2 glasses of bubbly for our Anniversary.

Whispering Canyon, almost did it again this year we had it on the list but decided we should try more new places. 

Cape May, Yet another buffet, a lot of fishy things(Karen won't eat) and long lines to get food, not an enjoyable meal, I think we need to avoid buffets.

Crystal Palace, Breakfast, I hardly ate anything but was OK.
Crystal Palace, Dinner, Probably best buffet from last years trip but helps having Winnie and friends bouncing around.

And lastly a couple of places we have been in the past and paid OOP, 
Boma, 1st time I thought was great, 2nd time didn't enjoy as much, I would go back again but Karen and Matt struggle to find anything to eat.

Trails End, similar food to Hoop, Ribs, Fried Chicken plus salmon, beef, peel & eat shrimp & lots more, my fave buffet in WDW even though only a limited choice. 

After posting all that I will say don't listen to any reviews on restaurants, do research, read reviews, look at menus and eat where you like the look of, many places that have been slated we like, others wth good reviews we will never go back to. We all like different things, also the server you get on the night can make or break a dining experience.


----------



## 2Tiggies

scojos said:


> i d rather sexy food than sexy men which probably says more about me than you!



Well some of us can't afford to be picky 



wayneg said:


> After posting all that I will say don't listen to any reviews on restaurants, do research, read reviews, look at menus and eat where you like the look of, many places that have been slated we like, others wth good reviews we will never go back to. We all like different things, also the server you get on the night can make or break a dining experience.



I have to agree on this.  Even disregarding the fact that I often don't go along with the masses, dining reviews are always subjective.  All it takes is for a family to go to a restaurant for the first time, get a server having an off day or a chef not feeling up to par that day and they are unlikely to go back.  On this basis, even if an experience is less than stellar, I am likely to give a place another try.  As long as you know what kind of cuisine you really DONT like and avoid that (don't go for a seafood buffet if you don't like seafood for example ) you have a good chance of discovering a new favourite.


----------



## dixonsontour

Thanks for doing the summary of what you liked and why.

We're doing some repeats this trip and also trying some new.

Agree only way is to try it yourself - there are good and bad reviews of everything.


----------



## scojos

2Tiggies said:


> Well some of us can't afford to be picky
> .





i agree with wayne about the waiting staff, our waiter at 50s was brilliant, the waitress at y&y was awful, and they had a massive effect on our experiences.
i also agree, if any of the restaurants were that bad then wdw would have done something about it!!!
whatever/whereever you decide, relax and enjoy!
tx


----------



## igk

Just back from a week in Greece and more pages to catch up on!

I think the only ADR I'm going to change for my trip is maybe to cancel Cape May and try to get into the new Hacienda De San Angel, but fear it won't be easy, failing that San Angel Inn, as I've been regretting leaving that out anyway.


----------



## wayneg

Will just finish this thread off with some of the photopass pics we have got back.


----------



## wildwood

Great pictures they have just made me really excited and I cant wait to get there


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Aww I have missed this thread!

Great pictures - thanks for posting.

Time for the next trip surely Wayne??


----------



## wayneg

howlongtillsummer? said:


> Aww I have missed this thread!
> 
> Great pictures - thanks for posting.
> 
> Time for the next trip surely Wayne??



No more trips until next August 
Matt just started his A levels, he has to give up 1 holiday for Work shaddowing, Xmas Karen has to work, Easter I can't take the 1st week as I have to work right upto Good Fri, only leaves a week at end of May, watching prices but not paying £600 for a flight for 1 week.


----------



## sungiggs

Great trippie, thanks for sharing


----------

